# 3x3 2Gen Example Solve Game



## EJCubed (May 12, 2019)

The rules are similar to the 3x3 example solve game, except the scrambles will be RU or MU 2Gen (you decide). You will do an example solve with the scramble that the previous person provided. After your solve is done, put the next person’s scramble. Again, these can be RU or MU 2Gen scrambles, meaning that the scrambles are all R and U or M and U moves. I’ll start:

Scramble: R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U' R' U2 R2 U2 R' U' R' U R U R U2 R2 U' R' U' R U2 R2

R U R U2 R U R’ U2 R’ U’ R2 // Square
U2 R U R’ U2 R U‘ R’ // Pair
U2 r U R’ U’ r’ F R F’ // OLL
U2 x’ R2 D2 R’ U’ R D2 R’ U R’ // PLL

Scramble for next person (Can be RU 2Gen as well): U2 M U2 M2 U' M U M U' M U' M2 U' M2 U M' U2 M' U M2 U M U M' U


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (May 12, 2019)

EJCubed said:


> Scramble for next person (Can be RU 2Gen as well): U2 M U2 M2 U' M U M U' M U' M2 U' M2 U M' U2 M' U M2 U M U M' U



I'm a noob with LSE

U R U R' U' M' U R U' r' // EO
M' U2 M // 2 EDGES
M E2 M' E2 // CENTER
U M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2 // UPERM

next: U' M' U M' U' M2 U2 M' U' M2 U' M2 U' M' U M2 U' M2 U M' U M U2 M2 U


----------



## Angry_Mob (May 12, 2019)

I pretty sure with 2-gen scrambles you're only suppossed to use moves that are in the scramble (only use RU in RU scrambles etc.)

Scramble: U' M' U M' U' M2 U2 M' U' M2 U' M2 U' M' U M2 U' M2 U M' U M U2 M2 U 

U M' U M U M' U' M2 U2 M' U //EOFB + cancel into 4c
11 moves

Next: 
R' U2 R U2 R2 U R' U' R2 U' R2 U' R' U' R' U R' U2 R U2 R' U2 R U2 R2


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (May 12, 2019)

...that is not stated on the rules, and also that prevent people like me from having fun participating

...also op used moves beyond <R, U>

...and not being allowed to use E moves on LSE is just dumb


----------



## GenTheThief (May 12, 2019)

x2 z' // Inspection
R2 U2' R' U' R' U' R U R' U' R U R' // F2L
U R' U' R U R U2 R' U' R' U R U' R U' R' U // 2GLL
30 HTM


Next: U2 R2 U R U R' U R' U2 R U' R U2 R U R U R' U' R2 U R' U R U2


----------



## EJCubed (May 12, 2019)

U2 R U2 R U R // Square
U’ R’ U2 R U’ R’ U R // Pair
U R U R’ U R U2 R’ // OLL
R U’ R U R U R U’ R’ U’ R2 U’ // PLL

34 HTM

Next Scramble- U R' U2 R U2 R' U R' U' R U R U R' U' R U' R2 U2 R2 U' R' U R2 U2


----------



## Etotheipi (May 12, 2019)

U2 R' //Square
R' U2 R U2 R' U' R //Pair
(U') R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R //OLL
R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 (U) //PLL

Next: M U2 M' U' M2 U M U' M U2 M' U M U M U2 M2 U M' U' M U'


----------



## Hazel (May 12, 2019)

M' U2 M U M' // EO
M2 U' // DF/DB
M2 U M U2 M' U M2 // Ua Perm

Next: U' M U' M2 U M' U M' U' M' U2 M


----------



## WoowyBaby (May 13, 2019)

Aerma said:


> Next: U' M U' M2 U M' U M' U' M' U2 M


U’ M U M’ U M’ // EOLR
U M2 // ??
U M U2 M’ U2 M2 // 4c

Next: R U R U R2 U2 R U R U R2 U2 R U R U

Where do you find real RU 2-gen scrambles?

Also I personally like RU over MU because MU is just LSE (which is all over the Roux example solve thread so then it makes this thread kinda pointless?), but RU is stuff we don’t really see (except in Petrus haha) and has more cool tricks you can use (give me an RU scramble and I’ll show what I mean )
Do you guys like RU or MU more?


----------



## EJCubed (May 13, 2019)

I certainly prefer RU, but I included MU in this game because I’m sure it would be interesting for people who don’t know how to do LSE. I agree with you, there’s much more you can do with RU.

You can find 2Gen scrambles on CSTimer.


----------



## Etotheipi (May 13, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: R U R U R2 U2 R U R U R2 U2 R U R U


R U' R' U2 R' // Square
R' U R U' R' U' R //Pair
R U R' U R U2 R' U R' U' R U' R' U2 R // OLL ( i dont know many 2-gen algs, so i did a sune anti-sune)
R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U2 R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U' // PLL (Same as before, i dont know many R U algs)
Edit: i forgot the next scramble. Next: R U R2 U2 R' U2 R U' R2 U' R U2 R2 U' R' U R U


----------



## WoowyBaby (May 13, 2019)

Etotheipi said:


> R U' R' U2 R' // Square
> R' U R U' R' U' R //Pair
> R U R' U R U2 R' U R' U' R U' R' U2 R // OLL ( i dont know many 2-gen algs, so i did a sune anti-sune)
> R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U2 R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U' // PLL (Same as before, i dont know many R U algs)


Same, I don’t think really anyone knows a 2-gen Z-Perm 
Also I think you forgot something.... Next scramble?


----------



## Etotheipi (May 13, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> Same, I don’t think really anyone knows a 2-gen Z-Perm
> Also I think you forgot something.... Next scramble?


I put it in


----------



## WoowyBaby (May 13, 2019)

Etotheipi said:


> Next: R U R2 U2 R' U2 R U' R2 U' R U2 R2 U' R' U R U


 I’m curious where you get RU gen scrambles? Not csTimer...
(also your solution I think you meant to do a U’ at the start)

R2 U R
U2 R U2 R' U2 R U' R'
U R U2 R' U' R' U2 R2 U R2 U R U
(24)

Next Scramble: R2 U R2 U2 R2 U’ R2 U R U’ R U R U2 R’ U R


----------



## Etotheipi (May 13, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next Scramble: R2 U R2 U2 R2 U’ R2 U R U’ R U R U2 R’ U R


i get scrambles from my brain.
U' R' U' R' U2 R U' R' U2 R' U R U' R' U' R
U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 R
R u .z.perm i hate you
NEXT R UR R 2 R U ' R U' R2 U2 R' U' R U R U R2 U'


----------



## WoowyBaby (May 13, 2019)

Etotheipi said:


> i get scrambles from my brain.
> U' R' U' R' U2 R U' R' U2 R' U R U' R' U' R
> U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 R
> R u .z.perm i hate you
> NEXT R UR R 2 R U ' R U' R2 U2 R' U' R U R U R2 U'


- Lol Z-Perm again xD a quick search on alg.db gives this Z-Perm R' U' R U' R U R U' R' U R U R2 U' R'
- I’ll keep getting my scramble from my head as well I guess

“R UR R 2 R U ' R” = R2?
Scr: R2 U' R2 U2 R' U' R U R U R2 U'

U R’ U’ R’ // Kociemba Phase 1
U R2 U2 // Blocks (Setup U-Perm)
R’ U’ R U R U R U’ R’ // U-Perm
U2 R2 // Finish
18 HTM

Next: R2 B2 D' F2 L2 B2 U' F2 R2 F' L2 F U B' U B R U’ R2 U R


----------



## Christopher Mowla (May 13, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: R2 B2 D' F2 L2 B2 U' F2 R2 F' L2 F U B' U B R U’ R2 U R



//Back F2L slot
U' R' U' R' U2 R U2 R' U R

// Permute remaining corners with 2 2-cycle
U' (R U R' U')3 U

//3 corner Twist in U face.
U
R U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 //Sune
(U R' U) (R' U' R' U') R' (U R U R) U (U' R U') //3-cycle
U' 

[Link] (43 half turns)

Next: U' B2 L2 D' F2 D F2 D2 F2 L2 B2 U R' U' R' U' R2 U' R' U' R'


----------



## WoowyBaby (May 13, 2019)

Christopher Mowla said:


> Next: U' B2 L2 D' F2 D F2 D2 F2 L2 B2 U R' U' R' U' R2 U' R' U' R'



R U R U R2 U R U R' // Kociemba Phase 1 + Square
U R' U R U R2 U2 R' U R' U' R U2 R2 // TTLL
23 HTM

Next: R' U2 R2 F D2 B' U2 B D2 F' D' L2 D F2 U' F2 R U'


----------



## Christopher Mowla (May 13, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: R' U2 R2 F D2 B' U2 B D2 F' D' L2 D F2 U' F2 R U'



//Solve some pieces
U R U2 R

//2-cycle of midges + 4-cycle of corners
(U2 R' U) (U2 R' U R)3 (U' R U2)

//3-cycle of midges
(U2 R2) U' (R' U' R' U') R (U R U R) (R2 U2)

31 HTM

Next: B2 F2 L2 F2 L' D2 L2 R D2 B2 R' U' L F2 R2 F2 R2 U R2


----------



## Christopher Mowla (May 13, 2019)

Christopher Mowla said:


> Next: B2 F2 L2 F2 L' D2 L2 R D2 B2 R' U' L F2 R2 F2 R2 U R2



(My actual scramble was R U2 R' U R' U R' U R' U R' U' U' R U R' U U R', FYI)

*Solution*
U R U2 R' U' R' U2 R' // Front F2L slot
R' U2 R U R' U2 R //Back F2L slot
U2 (U R U R' U R U2 R') U2 //Sune

23 HTM

Next: U2 L D2 L D2 L2 R' U2 F2 R U' F2 U R2 F2 R2 U'


----------



## WoowyBaby (May 13, 2019)

Interesting solution !


Christopher Mowla said:


> Next: B2 F2 L2 F2 L' D2 L2 R D2 B2 R' U' L F2 R2 F2 R2 U R2


U' R U2 R U' R2 U' R'
U' R2
U2 R2 U2 R2 U R2 U R2 U'
19 HTM

Next: R2 U R L' R' U2 L F2 R2 B' R F' R F' R B U2 R'


----------



## Christopher Mowla (May 13, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> Interesting solution !
> 
> Next: R2 U R L' R' U2 L F2 R2 B' R F' R F' R B U2 R'


Thanks!

//Form a 1x2x3 block of face R's pieces
R U2 R' U'

//3 corner twist in U face
U
(U R' U) U' (R' U' R' U') R (U R U R) (U' R U') //3-cycle of midges
U2 R U R' U R U2 R' //Inverse of Sune
U'

//Finishing turn
R2

25 HTM

Next: F2 D2 R2 D' B2 U F2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U B2 U2 R' D' F2 U2 L' F2 L2 U2


----------



## ch_ts (May 13, 2019)

Christopher Mowla said:


> Next: F2 D2 R2 D' B2 U F2 U2 R2 F2 R2 U B2 U2 R' D' F2 U2 L' F2 L2 U2



U R2 U2 R U2 R U2 R U' //pseudo-f2l
R' U' R U' R' U2 R U2 //sune
R' U2 R U' //premoves
view

Next: R2 U2 R U R2 U R' U2 R' U2 R2 U R2 U' R U2 R U R2 U2 R2 U' R' U' R2


----------



## Christopher Mowla (May 13, 2019)

ch_ts said:


> Next: R2 U2 R U R2 U R' U2 R' U2 R2 U R2 U' R U2 R U R2 U2 R2 U' R' U' R2



//Premoves
R' U2 R2 U' R U' R2 U R U

//A 2 corner twist in U + 3-cycle of midges in R
//Created with a commutator consisting of Sune as X and R' as Y in commutator [X,Y] with 5 conjugates

U' R2 //outer conjugates
R U' R' //cyclic shift conjugates
R U R' U R U2 R' U2 //Sune = X
R' //Y
U2 R U2 R' U' R U' R' //Inverse of Sune = X'
R //=Y'
R U R' //inverse of cyclic shift conjugates
R2 U //inverse of outer conjugates

26 HTM

Next: F2 R2 F2 D R2 U B2 D U2 L2 U B2 L' U L D2 F2 U' R'


----------



## WoowyBaby (May 13, 2019)

Christopher Mowla said:


> //Premoves
> R' U2 R2 U' R U' R2 U R U
> 
> //A 2 corner twist in U + 3-cycle of midges in R
> ...


U2 R U2 R’ U R’ U’ // Square
R2 U’ R U2 R’ U’ R // RB Pair
U2 R U2 R2 U’ R2 U’ R2 U2 // H OCLL
R’ U R U R’ U’ R’ U’ R’ U R’ U // Ua-Perm
35 HTM, pretty “standard” solution

Next: R2 U’ R’ L D R2 D' L' U' F2 U L2 D R2 D2 B2 D L2 U2 R2 U’


----------



## Christopher Mowla (May 14, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: R2 U’ R’ L D R2 D' L' U' F2 U L2 D R2 D2 B2 D L2 U2 R2 U’


This is solution is nearly the same as my previous, but I wasn't fortunate with the 3-cycle of midges AND the two corner twist both going in the needed direction, when Sune was used to make a commutator which twists two corners and does a 3-cycle of midges. So I forced it, but it costed extra moves. (It's ironic, but when I made the previous, I knew I "got lucky" with this, and on the very next solution, I got "unlucky". LOL.)

U R U2 R2 U R2 U R U' R' //Premoves

R' U R2 U R2 U' R' //Setup to change direction of 3-cycle of midges
R U R' U R U2 R' U2 //Sune = X
R //Y
U2 R U2 R' U' R U' R' //X'
R'//Y'
R U R2 U' R2 U' R//undo setup 

34 HTM

Next: D2 L F2 D2 R D2 L' F2 D2 R2 D2 R U2 R' D' U' R' U2 R D' U'


----------



## WoowyBaby (May 14, 2019)

Christopher Mowla said:


> Next: D2 L F2 D2 R D2 L' F2 D2 R2 D2 R U2 R' D' U' R' U2 R D' U'


U R’ U’ R U’ R // Square
U2 R U2 R’ U2 R U R’ U2 R U R’ // TSLE
U’ R U R’ U R U R’ U2 R U R’ U R U R’ U2 // TTLL

Next: M E M E M2 E’ M2 E’ M E M E
2-gen haha


----------



## Christopher Mowla (May 14, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: M E M E M2 E’ M2 E’ M E M E


M E' M' E'

Next: @WoowyBaby, can you provide a more challenging scramble?


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (May 15, 2019)

guys, is it that hard to generate scrambles? xD

SCRAMBLE: M2 U M2 U2 M' U2 M2 U2 M' U M U M' U2 M2 U2 M U M' U2 M' U2 M U M2 

M' U2 M U' M U2 M' // FD BD
M2 U M' U2 M U M2 U2 // EPLL

NEXT: U' M U' M2 U2 M' U2 M U' M' U2 M' U M' U M2 U2 M2 U' M2 U M U M2 U


----------



## ch_ts (May 15, 2019)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> NEXT: U' M U' M2 U2 M' U2 M U' M' U2 M' U M' U M2 U2 M2 U' M2 U M U M2 U



M U M2 U M2 
M' U M U2 M' U M U
M2 U M U2 M' U
view

Next: U2 R U R2 U2 R' U2 R2 U' R' U R' U' R2 U R' U R U2 R U' R' U R' U'


----------



## Christopher Mowla (May 17, 2019)

ch_ts said:


> Next: U2 R U R2 U2 R' U2 R2 U' R' U R' U' R2 U R' U R U2 R U' R' U R' U'



//Front F2L slot
R' U' R U' R U R'

//Inverse of Sune to orient remaining corners.
U2 R U2 R' U' R U' R'

//Finishing moves
R2 U2 R2 U R2 U R2 U'

22 HTM

Next: R' U2 R2 U' R' U2 R2 R' U2 R2 U' R' U2 R2 U2 R U2 R2 U2 R U2 R2


----------



## WoowyBaby (May 17, 2019)

Christopher Mowla said:


> Next: R' U2 R2 U' R' U2 R2 R' U2 R2 U' R' U2 R2 U2 R U2 R2 U2 R U2 R2



U R' U2 R' U R2 U' (Psuedo F2L) R2 U2 R U R' U R' (Sune+Undo) [14]

Next: R2 U' R' U R2 U2 R U R U R U2 R2 U R


----------



## GenTheThief (May 17, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> U R' U2 R' U R2 U' (Psuedo F2L) R2 U2 R U R' U R' (Sune+Undo) [14]
> 
> Next: R2 U' R' U R2 U2 R U R U R U2 R2 U R



R U' R' U R U' R U R' R' U' R U' R' U R // 15/15, F2L
U' R U R' U R U2' R2' U' R U' R' U2' R U' // 16/31 2GLL (15/30 w/ rotations)

Next: U2 R U R' U R2 U' R2 U R' U2 R U R' U2 R2 U' R2


----------



## WoowyBaby (May 17, 2019)

GenTheThief said:


> Next: U2 R U R' U R2 U' R2 U R' U2 R U R' U2 R2 U' R2


R2 U R U2 R2 // Line
U R' U2 R2 // F2L
U R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R // OCLL
R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U2 // EPLL
31 moves, very simple stuff

Next: M' U M U' M' U M U' M' U M U' M2 U M2 U' M2


----------



## ch_ts (May 18, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: M' U M U' M' U M U' M' U M U' M2 U M2 U' M2



U M' U' M U M' U' M'
U M2 U' M2
view

Next: M' U M' U M U M2 U2 M2 U M U' M2 U2 M U2 M2 U M U M2 U M' U' M2


----------



## WoowyBaby (May 18, 2019)

ch_ts said:


> Next: M' U M' U M U M2 U2 M2 U M U' M2 U2 M U2 M2 U M U M2 U M' U' M2


M' U2 M' U M U M' U' // EO + D color
M' U M U2 M' U' M2 // W Perm

Next: U' M2 U2 M' U' M' U' M U' M' U' M U' M'


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (May 18, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> U' M2 U2 M' U' M' U' M U' M' U' M U' M'


M2 U2 M2 U2 // PERMUTE
R' U2 R2 U R' U' R' U2 r U R U' r'// ORIENT

NEXT: R' U2 R2 U2 R' U' R2 U' R U2 R U' R2 U' R U R2 U R U' R' U' R2 U' R'


----------



## WoowyBaby (May 18, 2019)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> NEXT: R' U2 R2 U2 R' U' R2 U' R U2 R U' R2 U' R U R2 U R U' R' U' R2 U' R'


I don't think that solution was 2-gen  (it really doesn't matter lol)

U2 R' U2 // CO
R' U' R2 U R2 // CP
R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U R' U2 R U' R' U' R U2 R' // L6EP

Next: U R2 U2 R' U2 R U R' U2 R2 U' R U' R U2 R U R' U2 R2


----------



## Christopher Mowla (May 18, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: U R2 U2 R' U2 R U R' U2 R2 U' R U' R U2 R U R' U2 R2



//Premoves
U2 R' U' R2 U' R U R U' R2 U'

//3-cycle of midges
U' R' U' R' U R U R U R'

20 HTM

Next: U2 B' R2 B R2 U R U' R' B U' B' R' U' R U' R


----------



## ch_ts (May 26, 2019)

Christopher Mowla said:


> Next: U2 B' R2 B R2 U R U' R' B U' B' R' U' R U' R



R' U2 R U' R' U' R' U' R2 U R' U2 (U'R'U'R'U' RURUR) R U' R'
insertion to cycle 3 edges
= R' U2 R U' R' U' R' U' R2 U R' U R' U' R' U' R U R U R2 U' R'

Next: M U' M2 U2 M U M U2 M2 U' M' U2 M U' M' U2 M' U2 M U' M' U M' U' M'


----------



## WoowyBaby (May 26, 2019)

ch_ts said:


> Next: M U' M2 U2 M U M U2 M2 U' M' U2 M U' M' U2 M' U2 M U' M' U M' U' M'


Alright it’s LSE time

M U' M U' M' // EOLR
U' M2 U
M' U2 M' U // 4C

Next: M' U M' U M U' M U' M2 U2 M2 U2 M' U' M' U' M U M U M2 U2 M2 U2


----------



## Christopher Mowla (May 26, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: M' U M' U M U' M U' M2 U2 M2 U2 M' U' M' U' M U M U M2 U2 M2 U2



M2 U //Outer setup moves
U' M //Cyclic shift setup moves
[U2, M' U M' U M'] //commutator
M' U
U' M2

13 STM

Next: R U2 R' U R U' R U R' U R2 U R' U' R U2 R' U R U' R' U R U' R2


----------



## WoowyBaby (May 26, 2019)

Christopher Mowla said:


> Next: R U2 R' U R U' R U R' U R2 U R' U' R U2 R' U R U' R' U R U' R2


U' R' U2 R' U R' U2 R U2 R2 // F2L
R' U R U2 R' U R U2 R' U2 R U' R' U' R U // LL

Next: R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U


----------



## Christopher Mowla (May 28, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U


//Premoves
U R' U R2 U' R' U2 R'

R' U R' U R' //Conjugates
R' U2 R U2 R' U' R U'//Cyclic Shift of Sune
R U' R U' R //Inverse of Conjugates

25 HTM

Next: R' U R' U R' U R' U R' U R' U R' U R' U


----------



## WoowyBaby (May 28, 2019)

Christopher Mowla said:


> Next: R' U R' U R' U R' U R' U R' U R' U R' U


R U' R' U2 R U R' U' R // F2L-1
R U R' U R U R' U2 R U2 R' U2 R U' R' // CLS
(24)

Next: R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U R2 U R U2 R U2 R U R U


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (May 28, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U R2 U R U2 R U2 R U R U


U R U' R U' R' U R U' R' U' R U R U' R' U' R U' R2 U' R2 U' R' U R' U R
canceling some moves...

next: M U' M U2 M U2 M' U M2 U M U' M U' M' U2 M U M' U M U2 M' U2 M2


----------



## ImmolatedMarmoset (May 28, 2019)

Christopher Mowla said:


> M E' M' E'
> 
> Next: @WoowyBaby, can you provide a more challenging scramble?


Well that’s a MEME lol


----------



## WoowyBaby (May 28, 2019)

ImmolatedMarmoset said:


> Well that’s a MEME lol


I know right, that’s what I think too!


Filipe Teixeira said:


> U R U' R U' R' U R U' R' U' R U R U' R' U' R U' R2 U' R2 U' R' U R' U R
> canceling some moves...
> 
> next: M U' M U2 M U2 M' U M2 U M U' M U' M' U2 M U M' U M U2 M' U2 M2


M2 U M U2 M' U M // EO
U2 M' U2 M U M2 U' // LR
M' u2 M' U u2 // 4C

Next: U M U2 M U2 M' U M U2 M’ U2 M U' M2 U'


----------



## Christopher Mowla (May 29, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: U M U2 M U2 M' U M U2 M’ U2 M U' M2 U'


[U M U' M': (M' U)4]

15 STM

@ImmolatedMarmoset, reminds me of one of my double parity algorithms. LOL.

Next: U M2 U2 M2 U M U2 M2 U M U M' U' M' U2 M U' M' U'


----------



## WoowyBaby (May 29, 2019)

Christopher Mowla said:


> [U M U' M': (M' U)4]'


Wow, your knowledge of the cube is just crazy! Didn’t think (M' U)x4 would even help in this case.


Christopher Mowla said:


> Next: U M2 U2 M2 U M U2 M2 U M U M' U' M' U2 M U' M' U'


M2 U' M' U M // EO
U M U2 M // LR
U' M' U2 M U2 M2 U' // 4C

Next: R2 U2 R U R' U' R' U' R U R U R' U' R' U' R U R2 U2


----------



## ch_ts (May 29, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: R2 U2 R U R' U' R' U' R U R U R' U' R' U' R U R2 U2



found using the inverse of scramble:
(U' R U' R' U' R' U' //pseudo-f2l, premove R'
R U2 R' U' R U' R') //antisune
= R2 U R' U R U2' R' U R U R U R' U

Next: L U2 L' U L' U L2 U' L' U L' U L U L' U' L2 U2 L U2 L2 U L U2 L


----------



## WoowyBaby (May 29, 2019)

ch_ts said:


> Next: L U2 L' U L' U L2 U' L' U L' U L U L' U' L2 U2 L U2 L2 U L U2 L


LU moves? Nah I’m doing RU instead

y2
U R' U R' U R' U R // Corner Orientation
U2 R U' R' U' R U2 R' U R U R' // W-Perm
R2 U2 R2 U2 // Half-Turn-Only Finish
I know I could cancel R moves, but I'm trying to make this speedsolving realistic.

Next: U2 R2 U R2 U R' U R2 U R U' R2 U' R U' R U R' U2 R


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (May 29, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> U2 R2 U R2 U R' U R2 U R U' R2 U' R U' R U R' U2 R


yellow cross? nah. I'm doing orange cross instead.

(25h, 30q, 25s, 27e)
x2 z'
U R' U' R U2 R' U R2 U' R' U R U' R' U' R U' R2 U2 R U R' U R U2

next: U M' U2 M' U2 M2 U M2 U M2 U' M U M U2 M' U' M' U' M2 U M U' M U


----------



## WoowyBaby (May 29, 2019)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> yellow cross? nah. I'm doing orange cross instead.


yesss xD


Filipe Teixeira said:


> next: U M' U2 M' U2 M2 U M2 U M2 U' M U M U2 M' U' M' U' M2 U M U' M U


U M U M' U2 M' U' M' U M2

Next: R L F' R2 F R L F2 R2 D F2 D' L2 B2 U2


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (May 29, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> R L F' R2 F R L F2 R2 D F2 D' L2 B2 U2


U2 M U2 M2 U' M // DF-DB
U' L' U' L U M' U' L' U l // ELL

next: R' U R' U R' U R2 U2 R2 U' R' U' R' U2 R' U R U2 R' U' R U2 R U R2


----------



## Christopher Mowla (May 29, 2019)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> U2 M U2 M2 U' M // DF-DB
> U' L' U' L U M' U' L' U l // ELL


That's not 2-gen. You must use only M and U moves for the *entire*_ solve._

Here's a 2-gen solve of that scramble.
U2
M' [M2, U2] M
[U' M' U' M' U: [U2, M']]

19 STM



WoowyBaby said:


> Wow, your knowledge of the cube is just crazy! Didn’t think (M' U)x4 would even help in this case.


To be fair, I've been messing around with cubes of various sizes off and on for 10 years. In addition to the hundreds of parity algorithms on the 4x4x4 parity algorithms wiki page (which are attributed to my name, of course, but also several which are not attributed to anyone) and algorithm sets that can be found in the post linked to in my signature, I have also found miscellaneous sequences to even patterns like this. (The 14 move ending of that alg is of course from Cube Explorer, but...)

I'm actually not very good at 2-gen. Proof: When I found 2-gen 4x4x4 parity algorithms by hand (for all five possible 4x4x4 parity 2-gen move sets), they were all about double optimal. Whereas I'm very good at finding parity algs, in general.



Filipe Teixeira said:


> next: R' U R' U R' U R2 U2 R2 U' R' U' R' U2 R' U R U2 R' U' R U2 R U R2


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (May 29, 2019)

Oh dang it. I'll try to practice l6e


----------



## ch_ts (May 31, 2019)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> next: R' U R' U R' U R2 U2 R2 U' R' U' R' U2 R' U R U2 R' U' R U2 R U R2



R2 U2 R' U2 R2 U (U'R'U' RURUR U'R') R' U' R' U' R' U2 R U2 R2
insertion cycles 3 edges
= R2 U2 R' U2 R U' R U R U R U' R2 U' R' U' R' U2 R U2 R2

Next: M U' M U' M2 U M2 U' M' U2 M U2 M U' M U M U2 M' U' M2 U' M U M'


----------



## Christopher Mowla (May 31, 2019)

ch_ts said:


> Next: M U' M U' M2 U M2 U' M' U2 M U2 M U' M U M U2 M' U' M2 U' M U M'



//Aim to solve UF and UB edges in one shot.
U' M' U2 M2 U' M U
//3-cycle
U M' U2 M U

11 STM

Next: M' U M' U2 M U M' U' M2 U' M' U' M' U' M' U2 M U' M U M U


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 2, 2019)

Christopher Mowla said:


> M' U M' U2 M U M' U' M2 U' M' U' M' U' M' U2 M U' M U M U


M2 // BAD EDGES ON TOP
U' M' U' M U2 M' U' M // EO
M2 U M' U2 M U2 M2 // LR
U M' U2 M2 U2 M // MIDDLE SLICE
I'm bad at l6e, any tips, tricks and shortcuts are welcome

NEXT: U2 R U' R2 U' R' U2 R U2 R' U' R2 U R' U2 R' U2 R U R' U2 R2 U R' U2


----------



## Christopher Mowla (Jun 2, 2019)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> NEXT: U2 R U' R2 U' R' U2 R U2 R' U' R2 U R' U2 R' U2 R U R' U2 R2 U R' U2


Hmm. I might have to come back to this scramble later. The premoves R' U' R' U2 R2 U R gave a 2 2-cycle of corners. But unfortunately even the optimal solution (from Cube Explorer) to that 2 2-cycle is like 17 moves. *So this post is mainly for the following*. Someone else try Filipe's scramble, or I will try again later.



Filipe Teixeira said:


> M2 // BAD EDGES ON TOP
> U' M' U' M U2 M' U' M // EO
> M2 U M' U2 M U2 M2 // LR
> U M' U2 M2 U2 M // MIDDLE SLICE
> I'm bad at l6e, any tips, tricks and shortcuts are welcome


I solved this in three different ways. All solutions are 16 STM.

*Scramble:*
M' U M' U2 M U M' U' M2 U' M' U' M' U' M' U2 M U' M U M U

*Solution 1*
//Aim to solve the UF and UB edges simultaneously
M2 U M2

U2 M U //conjugates
U M U M' U M U M'//Special 3-cycle
U' M' U2//inverse of conjugates

*Solution 2*
//From solution 1, we can orient the three edges which remain after M2 U M2 with the following.
M' U (M' U2 M U2) U' M

//Now do M2 U M2
M2 U M2

//We have a simple oriented 3-cycle remaining
U' M' (M' U2 M U2) M U


*Solution 3*
//Premoves
U' M U M' U M2

//Correct centers and create a 3-cycle
M2 U' M2 U M2

//Solve that 3-cycle
M U //Conjugates
U M' U M U M' U M //special 3-cycle
U' M' //inverse of conjugates


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 2, 2019)

Cool but is that something you would do in a normal roux solve?
My method is standard eo / lr / middle slice


----------



## Christopher Mowla (Jun 2, 2019)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> Cool but is that something you would do in a normal roux solve?
> My method is standard eo / lr / middle slice


I never solved with Roux. So probably not. I look at how each short algorithm affects the cube and then I compile them all together. I am not using any predefined alg sets. (All of these short algs I have come up with on the fly.)


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 2, 2019)

as i'm roux noob i do things inefficiently, but I want to learn some tricks and eventually EOLR
I love roux <3
I'm bad at arrow cycling, gotta learn that
maybe should focus on that this week

in roux speedsolving I learned to EO then solve DF/DB and epll, yeah its a bad habit

ima watch this videos: 



kian mansour, my idol


----------



## u Cube (Jun 3, 2019)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> as i'm roux noob i do things inefficiently, but I want to learn some tricks and eventually EOLR
> I love roux <3
> I'm bad at arrow cycling, gotta learn that
> maybe should focus on that this week
> ...


what do you average


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 3, 2019)

u Cube said:


> what do you average


idk probably 30~45 with roux. my pb is 24.
but with cfop my avg100 is 16~17
but that off topic, let's talk on the chat?


----------



## savioacp (Jun 3, 2019)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> NEXT: U2 R U' R2 U' R' U2 R U2 R' U' R2 U R' U2 R' U2 R U R' U2 R2 U R' U2


U2 R' U2 R U' R U R // Square
U R U' R' U R U' R' // Pair
U R' U' R U' R' U2 R2 U R' U R U2 R' // OLL
U'
R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 // U perm
U
43 Moves

Next: R2 U R' U' R2 U2 R U2 R2 U R' U' R U2 R2 U' R' U2 R' U R2 U2 R U' R


----------



## ch_ts (Jun 3, 2019)

Filipe's scramble: U2 R U' R2 U' R' U2 R U2 R' U' R2 U R' U2 R' U2 R U R' U2 R2 U R' U2
U2//random turn, legit fmc technique
R' U' R' U2 R2 U R2 U' R2 U R //f2l
U' R2 U R U' R U R2 // antisune
view



savioacp said:


> Next: R2 U R' U' R2 U2 R U2 R2 U R' U' R U2 R2 U' R' U2 R' U R2 U2 R U' R



R2 U R' U2 R2 U R2 U' R U R //pseudo f2l
U' R' U R' U' R2 U // sune
U2 //fix
view

Next: U2 M' U' M U2 M U' M' U2 M' U M U M2 U M' U2 M2 U M2 U M' U M U2


----------



## Christopher Mowla (Jun 3, 2019)

ch_ts said:


> Next: U2 M' U' M U2 M U' M' U2 M' U M U M2 U M' U2 M2 U M2 U M' U M U2



U M U2 M' U2 M' //premoves
M U //conjugates
M' U' M U' M' U' M U' //special 3-cycle
U' M' //inverse conjugates
U //finishing move

15 STM

Next: U2 M U M' U M2 U M U2 M' U M U M U M' U2 M' U' M U2 M U' M' U2


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 3, 2019)

Christopher Mowla said:


> U2 M U M' U M2 U M U2 M' U M U M U M' U2 M' U' M U2 M U' M' U2



(17h, 20q, 11s, 11e)
M' U M' U' M' U'// EOLR
M2 U M U2 M // EP

next: R2 U' R' U2 R2 U R U2 R U2 R2 U2 R2 U R2 U' R U' R U' R U2 R' U' R


----------



## u Cube (Jun 5, 2019)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> idk probably 30~45 with roux. my pb is 24.
> but with cfop my avg100 is 16~17
> but that off topic, let's talk on the chat?


Okay sounds good  I may be able to help you out since I'm sub-15 with roux


----------



## PugCuber (Jun 12, 2019)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> next: R2 U' R' U2 R2 U R U2 R U2 R2 U2 R2 U R2 U' R U' R U' R U2 R' U' R


U R2 U’ R2 // Square
U2 R U2 R’ U2 R U’ R’ // Last Slot
U2 R’ U’ R U’ R’ U2 R // LL

Next: R' U R2 U2 R U R2 U2 R U2 R U2 R' U2 R U2 R2 U R' U2 R U R2 U' R'


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 12, 2019)

PugCuber said:


> R' U R2 U2 R U R2 U2 R U2 R U2 R' U2 R U2 R2 U R' U2 R U R2 U' R'


U' R U2 R' U2 R U R U R U' R' // f2l
U2 R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R // oll
R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R // pll

next: U R U' R2 U' R2 U' R' U R' U' R' U2 R U' R U2 R2 U R' U' R2 U' R2 U2


----------



## Christopher Mowla (Jun 12, 2019)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> next: U R U' R2 U' R2 U' R' U R' U' R' U2 R U' R U2 R2 U R' U' R2 U' R2 U2



U' R' U R' U2 R U R U2 R' U' //Premoves
U' R' U' R' U' R U R U R //3-cycle

20 HTM

Next: L2 F2 R2 D2 R2 F2 R2 D' L R' B L R' U2


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 12, 2019)

Christopher Mowla said:


> L2 F2 R2 D2 R2 F2 R2 D' L R' B L R' U2


U2 M U' M // EOLR
U' M U2 M' U2 M2 // FUU~

NEXT: R2 U' R U R' U' R U' R' U' R2 U2 R U R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U R U2 R' U2 R'


----------



## RadicalMacaroni (Jun 12, 2019)

U2 R' U' R U R' U2 R U' R'//f2l1
U' R' U' R//f2l2
U' R U2 R' U' R U' R'//OLL
R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U'//PLL

Just did CFOP because I'm lazy

R U2 R' U' R2 U2 R' U' R2 U' R2 U' R U2 R' U R2 U R' U' R' U2 R U2 R


----------



## PugCuber (Jun 12, 2019)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> U2 M U' M // EOLR
> U' M U2 M' U2 M2 // MOO


What is MOO?


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 12, 2019)

PugCuber said:


> What is MOO?


Moo doesn't mean anything,
but...
Fuu~ is how Waffo used to call that EP

https://wafflelikescubes.webs.com/rouxmethod.htm
(I wasn't recalling the term correctly)


----------



## Sue Doenim (Jun 13, 2019)

RadicalMacaroni said:


> R U2 R' U' R2 U2 R' U' R2 U' R2 U' R U2 R' U R2 U R' U' R' U2 R U2 R


R' U R U R2 U' R2 U R U R // Pseudo-F2L
U R' U2 R2 U R2 U R2 U R U R U R U' R' U' // LL with lots of cancelling

Next: R U R U' R U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R U' R2 U R U' R U R U' R' U R


----------



## Christopher Mowla (Jun 18, 2019)

Sue Doenim said:


> Next: R U R U' R U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R U' R2 U R U' R U R U' R' U R


Wow, that was *hard*.

I will break this down via a derivation instead of an outline.

[1] Set the goal to apply Sune to fix this pure twist of corners (disregarding the effects on the edges). Two of the corners are in place for such an application of sune.

Apply the following five moves to put in place the third (UBL) corner in its location (in the same misorientation direction corners UFL and UFR are in).
R2 U R U' R

[2] Now apply that Sune.
R2 U R U' R
U2 R U R' U R U2 R'
[Link]

[3] It's clear that Edge UF and Edge UB are in a 2-cycle with each other. Do the following 2 2-cycle to solve them. We conjugate with the move R to prevent unsolving edge FR.

R2 U R U' R
U2 R U R' U R U2 R'
R U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 R'
[Link]

[4] We now observe the remaining four unsolved edges (which are in a 2 2-cycle). We can do an insertion earlier in the algorithm. The setup moves which enclose the base algorithm will force some move cancellations.

R2 U

//Insertion
R2 U' R'//Setup
R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U2//Base
R U R2//Inverse Setup

R U' R
U2 R U R' U R U2 R'
R U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 R'

25 HTM

Next: U' R2 U' R U' R' U R2 U2 R' U2 R' U2 R2 U' R' U' R U R' U' R'


----------



## ch_ts (Jun 19, 2019)

Christopher Mowla said:


> Next: U' R2 U' R U' R' U R2 U2 R' U2 R' U2 R2 U' R' U' R U R' U' R'



U2 R U2 R' U2 R2 U' R' U' R U2 R' U2 R //f2l
R' U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U R U //benny
view

Next: U' R U' R2 U2 R' U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R2 U R' U2 R' U2 R' U' R U' R' U R2 U2


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 19, 2019)

Dang it, I want some <M, U> T_T


----------



## WoowyBaby (Jun 19, 2019)

ch_ts said:


> Next: U' R U' R2 U2 R' U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R2 U R' U2 R' U2 R' U' R U' R' U R2 U2


U2 R2 U' R U' R' // CO
U' R2 U' R2 U' R2 // CP
U' R' U R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U R U2 // 2e2e
22 HTM

Challenge: Find 1 interesting thing in my solution.

M U M U M' U' M' U' M U M U M' U' M' U'


----------



## ch_ts (Jun 19, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> Challenge: Find 1 interesting thing in my solution.





Spoiler



solution needs a U2 in front


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 19, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> M U M U M' U' M' U' M U M U M' U' M' U'


U2 M' U' M U' M' U' M U' // EOLR
M U2 M' // EP

NEXT: U2 R' U R' U' R' U R' U R U' R' U R2 U R U' R2 U' R U' R' U' R2 U2


----------



## Christopher Mowla (Jun 19, 2019)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> NEXT: U2 R' U R' U' R' U R' U R U' R' U R2 U R U' R2 U' R U' R' U' R2 U2



U2 R' U R' U' R' U R' U R U' R' U R2 U R U' R2 U' R U' R' U' R2 U2

//Orient all pieces
U' R2 U R'
R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 //Insertion
U2 R' 

//Finish off the cube.
U2 R2 U' R2 U'
R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U 

19 HTM

Next: U' B2 L2 D2 R2 F2 L2 U2 L' R' B' L R' U2


----------



## WoowyBaby (Jun 19, 2019)

Christopher Mowla said:


> Next: U' B2 L2 D2 R2 F2 L2 U2 L' R' B' L R' U2


I just love your solutions Christopher! They're just so interesting to me.

U2 M * U' M U' // EOLR, all but 4 centers
*= M' E2 M E2 (Insertion cancels 3 moves)

Final Solution- u2 M E2 U' M U'
6 STM (5 ATM)

Next: M' U2 M' U2 M' U' M U M' U2 M U' M' U2 M


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 19, 2019)

> u2 M E2 U' M U'


heeeeeeey ThaT's NoT 2Gennn!!1



WoowyBaby said:


> M' U2 M' U2 M' U' M U M' U2 M U' M' U2 M


M U2 M' U2 M U' M U M U2 M U' // EOLR
M2 U2 M' U2 M // EP

NEXt: R U' R' U' R U2 R2 U' R U' R2 U2 R U R U' R' U' R' U2 R' U R U' R2


----------



## WoowyBaby (Jun 19, 2019)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> heeeeeeey ThaT's NoT 2Gennn!!1


LOL xD Alright I'm not going to bug anyone about having not 2-gen solutions lol


Filipe Teixeira said:


> NEXt: R U' R' U' R U2 R2 U' R U' R2 U2 R U R U' R' U' R' U2 R' U R U' R2


R' * U R U' R2 U2 R2 U' R' U' // All but 2e2e
*= R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U2

Final Solution- R U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R U' R2 U2 R2 U' R' U'
14 HTM

Next: U R U' R U R' U' R' U' R2 U' R U R2 U' R' U' R' U2 R2


----------



## ch_ts (Jun 20, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: U R U' R U R' U' R' U' R2 U' R U R2 U' R' U' R' U2 R2



U R' U2 R2 U' R' U' R' U //pseudo-f2l
R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' //double antisune
R //fix
view

Next: U2 M U' M U2 M' U' M U' M' U' M2 U' M U2 M2 U M2 U2 M U2 M2 U M2 U2


----------



## WoowyBaby (Jun 20, 2019)

ch_ts said:


> Next: U2 M U' M U2 M' U' M U' M' U' M2 U' M U2 M2 U M2 U2 M U2 M2 U M2 U2


M2 U' M U2 M U M' // EO
U' M U2 M' U2 M2 // LR
U' M U2 M U // EP
18 STM

Next: U M U' F2 U2 M U M2 U M2 F2


----------



## Christopher Mowla (Jun 20, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> I just love your solutions Christopher! They're just so interesting to me.


Well, thank you. But look at you!



WoowyBaby said:


> LOL xD Alright I'm not going to bug anyone about having not 2-gen solutions lol
> 
> R' * U R U' R2 U2 R2 U' R' U' // All but 2e2e
> *= R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U2
> ...


Although this scramble was significantly easier to find a sub-20 move solution to than the last one in which I found 19 HTM solution to, the approach I took to this scramble was the following two 18 HTMs (four moves longer than your solution). Clearly the second solution is more along the line of what you did, but your solution clearly is the smartest choice.

R2 U R' R U R R U' R' U
U R
U' U2 R U R' U R U2 R' U
R' U'
[Link]

R2 U2 R U R U2 R' U'
U'
U' R' U' R' U' R U R U R
U
[Link]


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Jun 20, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> M2 U' M U2 M U M' // EO
> U' M U2 M' U2 M2 // LR
> U' M U2 M U // EP
> 18 STM
> ...


M U2 M U M U’ M’ U2 M' U' M' U2 M U' M2 U' M' U

Next: M2 U M’ U M2 U’ M U’ M' U' M' U2


----------



## WoowyBaby (Jun 20, 2019)

@Christopher Mowla Your second skeleton you found above can actually result in an 11 if you allow a couple non-RU moves!
This is what I'm talking about-

Scramble: R U' R' U' R U2 R2 U' R U' R2 U2 R U R U' R' U' R' U2 R' U R U' R2
Your second solution without that 3-cycle: R2 U2 R * U R U2 R' U'
*= R' S2 R U R' S2 R U' (edge 3-cycle commutator insertion cancels 5)

Final Solution- R2 U2 S2 R U R' S2 R2 U2 R' U'
11 STM (13 HTM)

What do you think about that?


----------



## WoowyBaby (Jun 20, 2019)

Cubingcubecuber said:


> M U2 M U M U’ M’ U2 M' U' M' U2 M U' M2 U' M' U
> 
> Next: M2 U M’ U M2 U’ M U’ M' U' M' U2



Okay _now_ you have a working solution and a next scramble, that's nice. (Please check them before posting)

U' M U' M U' M U' M' // EOLR
U M2 U2 M2 // 4C

Next: U R U R U2 R2 U2 R U2 R U2 R U' R U R' U2 R' U' R'


----------



## WoowyBaby (Jul 3, 2019)

~ Some WoowyBaby 2-Gen FMC Example Solves ~

----------

#1 Scramble: U R U R U2 R2 U2 R U2 R U2 R U' R U R' U2 R' U' R'

R' U2 R' U R2 U R' // Domino
{U2 R2 // Square
U2 R2} U' R2 // Corners

Replace {----} with R2 U2 (overall 4 moves shorter)

Results in- * R' U2 R' U R2 U R ^ U R2 [9 HTM]
*= S' U2 S U2 ^= R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U2

Final Solution- S' U2 S U2 R' U2 R' U R2 U R' U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R2 - 17 moves

----------

#2 Scramble: R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U' R' U2 R2 U2 R' U' R' U R U R U2 R2 U' R' U' R U2 R2

U R U2 R2 U' // Square
R U2 R U R' // Domino
R2 U' R2 U R2 U // Corners
U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 // 2e2e

Final Solution - U R U2 R2 U' R U2 R U R U' R2 U R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 - 20 moves

----------

#3 Scramble: R' U2 R U R2 U2 R2 U' R' U' R2 U' R U2 R' U' R2 U2 R' U'

U R' * U2 // Two Pairs
R2 U' R' U2 // Square + 2 Pairs
R' U R2 U' R // Finish, AB3e in 12
*[R S2 R', U]

Final Solution - U S2 R' U R S2 R' U R2 U' R' U2 R' U R2 U' R - 17 moves

----------

#4 Scramble: U2 R' U' R U2 R' U2 R U2 R2 U R' U R U' R' U R U' R2 U'

R U' R' U R' U2 R' // Domino
U2 R2 U R2 U R2 // Four Pairs
U2 R2 U' * R2 // Finish, AB2e2e in 17
*= U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 (cancels 3)

Final Solution - R U' R' U R' U2 R' U2 R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R2 U R2 U2 R2 U2 - 20 moves

----------

#5 Scramble: R' U2 R U2 R2 U R' U' R2 U' R2 U' R' U' R' U R' U2 R U2 R' U2 R U2 R2

U R2 U' // Square + Pair
R2 U2 R' U' R U2 R' U' // Domino
R U' R2 U' R2 // AB2e2e
U R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 // Finish

Final Solution - U R2 U' R2 U2 R' U' R U2 R' U' R U' R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 - 22 moves

----------

#6 Scramble: U R U' R' U2 R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U R' U2 R U R2 U R2 U' R'

U2 R U R' U' R // Two Pairs + Square
U' R2 U R2 U2 // Pairs / Combine
R' U2 R' U' // Finish

Final Solution - U2 R U R' U' R U' R2 U R2 U2 R' U2 R' U' - 15 moves

----------

#7 Scramble: U2 R U2 R' U' R U' R U' R2 U2 R' U' R' U2 R2 U R2 U R' U'

R ^ U R2 U' R // Corner Orientation
U' * R2 U R2 U' R2 U // Corner Permutation
*= U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R2
^= R2 S R2 S'

Final Solution - R' S R2 S' U R2 U' R U R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U - 17 moves

----------

#8 Scramble: U' R U R2 U2 R' U2 R2 U' R' U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R' U R U2

R U2 R' U R U' * R' U R2 U' R' U // F2L + CO
*= U R' S2 R U' R' S2 R // Edge 3-cycle

Final Solution - R U2 R' U S2 R U' R' S2 U R2 U' R' U - 14 moves

----------


----------



## ch_ts (Jul 11, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: U R U R U2 R2 U2 R U2 R U2 R U' R U R' U2 R' U' R'



Hey those aren't all 2-gen...

R U R U R2 U (U R U R U' R' U' R' U' R) R U' R2 U'
pseudo-f2l, inserted alg cycles 3 edges
vlew

Next: U' M2 U M2 U2 M U2 M2 U M U2 M2 U M2 U2 M' U' M' U2 M' U M2 U M2 U'


----------



## Billabob (Jul 11, 2019)

ch_ts said:


> U' M2 U M2 U2 M U2 M2 U M U2 M2 U M2 U2 M' U' M' U2 M' U M2 U M2 U'



M U M U2 M U' M' U M U2 M' U' M //ELL cancel into premove

Next: U' R' U R U' R' U R' U2 R U2 R U R2 U R U2 R2 U2 R' U' R2 U2 R U'


----------



## WoowyBaby (Jul 12, 2019)

Billabob said:


> Next: U' R' U R U' R' U R' U2 R U2 R U R2 U R U2 R2 U2 R' U' R2 U2 R U'


R U' R' U' R' U' R2 U R' U' R U2 R' U R U' R' U R U2 R' U'

Next: R U2 R2 F U2 F' U' F U' F' U R2 U R U


----------



## FakeMMAP (Aug 7, 2019)

gonna solve this on both sides:

yellow side:

U' R U' R U' R' U' R //cross edge+pair 8/8
U R U R' U2 R U R' //F2L 8/16
R U R' U R U2 R2 U' R U' R' U2 R U2//2GLL 14/30, though 3 moves cancel, so 11/27 if you take that into account

orange side (not pure 2-gen, because here it's better):

y2 z

D' R U R' D R' U' R //F2L (solve front pair with keyhole, which sets up second pair) 8/8
U R2 D' R U' R' D R U R' D' R U R' D R U R U' R' U' R//pi ZBLL (quite fast tbh) 22/30

alternate ZBLL for OH for those who are curious: R' U L' U R U' L U R U R2 U R2 U2 R'

orange side, pure 2-gen solution:

y2 z

R U R2 U' R //first pair, 5/5
U R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' //F2L 12/17
U' R U R' U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' U2 R U R' U' //2GLL (personally I prefer this over sune combo for this case and its inverse) 17/34



new scramble: U R' U2 R' U2 R' U2 R' U R2 U' R2 U2 R' U R' U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R U2 R U'


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Aug 7, 2019)

FakeMMAP said:


> new scramble: U R' U2 R' U2 R' U2 R' U R2 U' R2 U2 R' U R' U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R U2 R U'



U2 R' U R U2 R2 U R2 U2 R' U2 R U' R' // F2L
U R' U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' U2 R U R' U R U' // LL

next: M U M' U M U M2 U' M U M' U' M U' M U2 M U2 M2 U' M U2 M U M


----------



## WoowyBaby (Aug 8, 2019)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> next: M U M' U M U M2 U' M U M' U' M U' M U2 M U2 M2 U' M U2 M U M


U' M' U2 M U
M' U2 M U2 M U'
(optimal!)

Next: U2 R U' R' U R' U2 R U2 R U2 R' U' R' U' R2 U R2 U' R'


----------



## schapel (Aug 8, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> U' M' U2 M U
> M' U2 M U2 M U'
> (optimal)
> 
> Next: U2 R U' R' U R' U2 R U2 R U2 R' U' R' U' R2 U R2 U' R'


R U2 R2 U' R' // F2L-1 + sq
U2 R U R' U2 // finish
10 HTM

Next: M U2 M U' M U2 M' U2 M' U2 M' U2 M U2 M2 U2 M' U2 M2 U2 M2 U2 M2 U2 M2


----------



## ch_ts (Aug 8, 2019)

schapel said:


> Next: M U2 M U' M U2 M' U2 M' U2 M' U2 M U2 M2 U2 M' U2 M2 U2 M2 U2 M2 U2 M2



Attempt 1: U M' U2 M U M U2 M' U M2
Attempt 2: M U2 M' U' M' U2 M'

Next: U' M U2 M2 U' M2 U M' U M U M' U2 M' U' M2 U M' U' M2 U' M2 U' M2 U'


----------



## WoowyBaby (Aug 8, 2019)

ch_ts said:


> Attempt 1: U M' U2 M U M U2 M' U M2
> Attempt 2: M U2 M' U' M' U2 M'
> 
> Next: U' M U2 M2 U' M2 U M' U M U M' U2 M' U' M2 U M' U' M2 U' M2 U' M2 U'



M' U' M'
U2 M U2 M'
U' M2 U
M2
U2 M' U2 M

Next: R U2 R F2 R U2 R B2 R D2 L' B2 R2 U F2 L2 F2 U L2 U' R2 U R U' R' U' R2


----------



## I'm not rouxd (Oct 25, 2019)

Do a different scrambl only RU moves for 2 gen


----------



## Pyjam (Nov 15, 2019)

ch_ts said:


> Next: U' M U2 M2 U' M2 U M' U M U M' U2 M' U' M2 U M' U' M2 U' M2 U' M2 U'



M' U M' U'
M U2' M' U M' U2' M' U' M2' U' // 14 STM

NEXT : R U R U2 R2 U2 R U' R2 U' R' U2 R U' R2 U' R' U R' U2 R U2 R2 U' R'
—


----------



## EJCubed (Nov 16, 2019)

U’ R U’ R’ U’ R2 U2 R U2 R2 U R2 U R // Finish F2L via Blockbuilding 
U R U2 R' U' R U' R2 U2 R U R' U R’ U' R' U' R U R U R U' R // LL
38 HTM
Next- U R' U R2 U' R U R U' R U2 R U2 R' U R U R2 U R U R' U2 R2 U'


----------



## WoowyBaby (Nov 16, 2019)

U R // Pair
U2 R U' // Pair
R2 // Pair
U2 R // Pair
U' // Pair
R' U' R U R2 // Square
U' // Square
R' // 1x2x3
U' // 1x2x3
R' // Layer
U' // Layer
19 moves

Next: U2 R2 U' R U' R2 U' R U2 R' U2 R' U R U' R2 U R2 U2 R


----------



## Pyjam (Nov 16, 2019)

WoowyBaby said:


> U2 R2 U' R U' R2 U' R U2 R' U2 R' U R U' R2 U R2 U2 R



R' U' R U R2 U2 R U' L U' R' U L' R' U // (15) F2L-1 & more
R2 D R' U' R D' R2' U2' R U' // (10/25)

NEXT : R2 U2 R' U' R U' R2 U' R2 U R2 U R' U' R' U R' U' R' U2 R' U' R2 U' R2
—


----------



## ProStar (Jan 23, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : R2 U2 R' U' R U' R2 U' R2 U R2 U R' U' R' U R' U' R' U2 R' U' R2 U' R2



U' R' U R' U R' U2 R2 // Pair

U2 R' // ELS

U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' // Corners Orient & Permute Last Corner? COPLC?

M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 U // EPLL+AUF

NEXT: U' M2 U' M' U' M2 U M' U2 M U M' U M U2 M U M' U M2 U' M' U2 M U


----------



## Etotheipi (Jan 23, 2020)

ProStar said:


> U' R' U R' U R' U2 R2 // Pair
> U2 R' // ELS
> U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' // Corners Orient & Permute Last Corner? COPLC?
> M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 U // EPLL+AUF
> ...


Thats not 2-gen.


----------



## ProStar (Jan 23, 2020)

Etotheipi said:


> Thats not 2-gen.



Look at the original solve



EJCubed said:


> R U R U2 R U R’ U2 R’ U’ R2 // Square
> U2 R U R’ U2 R U‘ R’ // Pair
> U2 *r* U R’ U’ *r’ F* R* F’* // OLL
> U2 x’ R2* D2* R’ U’ R *D2 *R’ U R’ // PLL


----------



## Etotheipi (Jan 23, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Look at the original solve


huh


----------



## fun at the joy (Jan 23, 2020)

ProStar said:


> U' R' U R' U R' U2 R2 // Pair
> U2 R' // ELS
> U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' // Corners Orient & Permute Last Corner? COPLC?
> M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 U // EPLL+AUF
> ...



U' M2 U M U2 M' U' M' U' M U2 M U2 // LSE


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 23, 2020)

ProStar said:


> U' M2 U' M' U' M2 U M' U2 M U M' U M U2 M U M' U M2 U' M' U2 M U



M U' M' U' M U' M' U' M U' M2' U



fun at the joy said:


> R' U2 R2 U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 R2 U R U R U2 R2 U' R2 U2 R' U2 R U R



R U R' U R U' R' U R' U2 R // F2L
U R U R' U R' U' R2 U' R2' U2' R U2 // LL

NEXT : U' R2 U' R U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R U' R2 U R U R U2 R2 U2 R' U' R U' R U
—


----------



## fun at the joy (Jan 23, 2020)

Etotheipi said:


> huh





EJCubed said:


> The rules are similar to the 3x3 example solve game, except the scrambles will be RU or MU 2Gen (you decide). You will do an example solve with the scramble that the previous person provided. After your solve is done, put the next person’s scramble. Again, these can be RU or MU 2Gen scrambles, meaning that the scrambles are all R and U or M and U moves. I’ll start:



Only the scrambles have to be 2GEN


----------



## Christopher Mowla (Jan 23, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> Only the scrambles have to be 2GEN


No, the scrambles can be any move sequence, as long as they generate a position which can be solved with either <U,R> OR <M,U>.

For example, take a look at this post. I provided a non-2-gen scramble sequence. Although not 2-gen, it generated a position which can be solved with 2-gen. ch_ts solved it with only <U,R> moves.

As far as the solution, it MUST be 2-gen. It cannot be a mixture of <U,R> and <M,U>. It must be ALL one OR the other. (The one it must be should be obvious except for the positions which can be solved with either one, such as the Z-perm, H-Perm, or U-perms, for example.)


----------



## fun at the joy (Jan 23, 2020)

Christopher Mowla said:


> No, the scrambles can be any move sequence, as long as it generates a position which can be solved with either <U,R> OR <M,U>.
> 
> For example, take a look at this post. I provided a non-2-gen scramble sequence. Although not 2-gen, it generated a position which can be solved with 2-gen. ch_ts solved it with only <U,R> moves.





EJCubed said:


> The rules are similar to the 3x3 example solve game, *except the scrambles will be RU or MU 2Gen (you decide).*


I just clarified what the person said who started this thread.
I guess you don't have to but that's just what EJCubed explained.


----------



## Christopher Mowla (Jan 23, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> I just clarified what the person said who started this thread.
> I guess you don't have to but that's just what EJCubed explained.


Think about it. If only the scrambles had to be in 2-gen but the solutions didn't have to be, then what would be the point of this thread? (I'll answer that: there would be none.)

And just use context clues. What was the form of the solutions that he provided since the beginning of the thread?


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 23, 2020)

It's indeed more interesting but if you look at the very first post, the scramble is 2-gen but not the solution.

Anyway, I suggest we continue with 2-gen solutions.


----------



## ProStar (Jan 23, 2020)

Christopher Mowla said:


> Think about it. If only the scrambles had to be in 2-gen but the solutions didn't have to be, then what would be the point of this thread? (I'll answer that: there would be none.)
> 
> And just use context clues. What was the form of the solutions that he provided since the beginning of the thread?



EJCubed clearly said that scrambles must be either MU or RU only. He also clearly used wide moves and D moves in his solution.


----------



## Hazel (Jan 23, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : U' R2 U' R U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R U' R2 U R U R U2 R2 U2 R' U' R U' R U



R U2 R U' R U R2 U' R U' R' U R // F2L
U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R U R' U2 R U R' U R // ZBLL

29 HTM

Next: U' R U R U2 R U R U' R U' R U R' U2 R U R' U2 R' U2 R U' R2 U2


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 23, 2020)

Aerma said:


> U' R U R U2 R U R U' R U' R U R' U2 R U R' U2 R' U2 R U' R2 U2



R2 U R U2 R U' R' // F2L
U2 R U2' R2' U' R2 U' R2' U2' R // COLL

NEXT : R2 U R U R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U' R U R' U' R' U R U R' U' R2 U' R2 U R
—


----------



## Billabob (Jan 23, 2020)

Aerma said:


> U' R U R U2 R U R U' R U' R U R' U2 R U R' U2 R' U2 R U' R2 U2



R2' U R //P3
U2 R U' R' //P4
U2 R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R //LL

Next: R2 U2 R' U' R' U2 R U' R U R2 U R' U R' U R' U2 R' U' R2 U2 R' U2 R'

Edit - was 2 minutes late, use Pyjam's scramble lol


----------



## Christopher Mowla (Jan 25, 2020)

ProStar said:


> EJCubed clearly said that scrambles must be either MU or RU only. He also clearly used wide moves and D moves in his solution.


OK, I admit it, you got me there. I honestly didn't look at all of his first solution.

But now that I go look back on the first post*s*, you cannot deny that, apparently, EJCubed changed his mind about what this thread ought to be about after Angry_Mob's suggestion (which was the *3rd post*). Was he _wrong_ to change his mind about his own thread? I think if he didn't change his mind, he would have rebuked us by now . . . Not to mention that *his second solution was 2-gen*, as ours have been.

And are all of us who thought to solve with full 2-gen solutions _being unnecessarily hard_ on ourselves? Or are we doing what's logical?

And the thread being called "3x3 2Gen *Example Solve* Game" instead of "3x3 2Gen *Example Scramble* Game" carries no weight either?

You won the previous argument about the first post. Bravo. If you want to post a non-restrictive move solution to a 2-gen scramble (because of that first post, and only that first post), be our guest. But you're certainly not going to be teaching anyone anything (or learning anything new yourself).


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 25, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> R2 U R U R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U' R U R' U' R' U R U R' U' R2 U' R2 U R



R U R2 U2 R U R U R U2 R' U // (12) F2L
R2 U R' U R U2 R' U2 // (8/20) LL

NEXT : R U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U R' U R2 U2 R' U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R'
—


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 25, 2020)

Hum… 
After this short discussion about the title of this thread, you have decided that neither the solution nor the scramble have to be 2-gen?


----------



## WoowyBaby (Jan 25, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> R U R2 U2 R U R U R U2 R' U // (12) F2L
> R2 U R' U R U2 R' U2 // (8/20) LL
> 
> NEXT : R U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U R' U R2 U2 R' U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R'
> —


First attempt failed... Here's second try:

R' U2 R U R2 U R' U R' // Domino (9)
U R2 U2 R2 U R2 U' R2 // 2e2e left (17)
R U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R U2 // Finish (25)

Next: R U R U2 R U' R2 U R2 U2 R' U' R' U R' U' R2 U' R' U2

Edit: Pyjam's above post was referencing my post in which I solved this scramble with a couple S moves and the next scramble wasn't 2-gen. I deleted it and did it correctly, 2-gen solution and 2-gen next scramble. Sorry if that caused any confusion when I deleted my above post.


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 25, 2020)

To @*Christopher Mowla
No, it was not aimed to you. WoowyBaby has posted an inappropriate solution. He has removed it since.
*


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 25, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> R U R U2 R U' R2 U R2 U2 R' U' R' U R' U' R2 U' R' U2



R' U R2 U2 R U R' U' R' U // (10) U-layer
R U' R' U R' U R U2 R U2 R2 U2 // (12/22) R-layer

NEXT : R' U' R' U2 R2 U2 R U2 R' U R' U' R U R U2 R U R' U R' U R' U R
—


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Jan 25, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : R' U' R' U2 R2 U2 R U2 R' U R' U' R U R U2 R U R' U R' U R' U R


U R2 U’ R // pF2L
U R U R’ U’ R’ U R U R U’ R’ U R’ U R U2 R’ U’ R’ // 2gll
24 htm

NEXT: R2 U R' U2 R' U' R' U R2 U' R' U' R' U2 R U2 R U' R2 U2 R' U R' U' R'


----------



## WoowyBaby (Jan 25, 2020)

TipsterTrickster said:


> U R2 U’ R // pF2L
> U R U R’ U’ R’ U R U R U’ R’ U R’ U R U2 R’ U’ R’ // 2gll
> 24 htm



Niceeee I was just looking at that scramble and noticed the 4-move psF2L.
Nice job, you beat me to it 

Also next?
Edit- You added it right away


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 25, 2020)

Sorry I used a wrong scramble.


----------



## WoowyBaby (Jan 25, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> It does not work.


It actually does hehe 
U R2 U' R U R U R' U' R' U R U R U' R' U R' U R U2 R' U' R'


TipsterTrickster said:


> NEXT: R2 U R' U2 R' U' R' U R2 U' R' U' R' U2 R U2 R U' R2 U2 R' U R' U' R'



R U2 R' U' // Setup DR (4)
R' U R2 U' // Domino (8)
R U2 R2 U2 // Blocks (12)
R U2 R2 // Finish (15)

Next: U' R' U R' U' R2 U R2 U' R2 U R U2 R U R' U R' U' R2


----------



## Christopher Mowla (Jan 25, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: U' R' U R' U' R2 U R2 U' R2 U R U2 R U R' U R' U' R2



EDIT: I posted the wrong algorithm at first. Sorry about that.

U'
U' R2 U (R2 U2)3 U' R2 U //2 2-cycle insertion
R' U R
U R' U R U2 R' U2 R //cyclic shift of sune
U
23 HTM

Next: R' U R U R' U R U2 R' U R' U' R2 U2 R U2 R2 U' R U' R U


----------



## WoowyBaby (Jan 25, 2020)

Christopher Mowla said:


> R' U' R2 U'
> U' R2 U (R2 U2)3 U' R2 U //2 2-cycle Insertion
> R' U R
> U R' U R U2 R' U2 R //Cyclic shift of Sune
> ...


R U R U' R U' R' U R // Some Blocks
R2 U2 R U R' U' R U // Better Blocks
R U2 R U2 // Finish
20 HTM

Next: U R2 U' R' U R' U2 R U' R' U2 R U2 R2 U' R2 U R2 U2 R2


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 26, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> U R2 U' R' U R' U2 R U' R' U2 R U2 R2 U' R2 U R2 U2 R2



U' R2 U2 R U' R2 U R2 U' R2 U R2 U' R' U // (15) Solved

NEXT : U' R' U' R2 U' R U' R' U R' U' R' U' R U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R U' R' U2 R U2
—


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Jan 26, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : U' R' U' R2 U' R U' R' U R' U' R' U' R U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R U' R' U2 R U2


R2 U2 // corners
R’ U R U2 R2 U2 R2 [1] U2 R U’ R // 3e
[1] = U2 S’ U2 S

final:
R2 U2 R’ U R U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 F B’ R2 F’ B U2 R U’ R (19htm)

2 gen version
R2 U2 // corners
R’ U R U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R U’ R // 3e
U2 R U R’ U’ R’ U’ R’ U R U’ // finish
(24 htm)

NEXT:
R' U R' U R U2 R U R2 U2 R' U2 R U' R' U' R' U' R U' R U R U R


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 26, 2020)

TipsterTrickster said:


> R' U R' U R U2 R U R2 U2 R' U2 R U' R' U' R' U' R U' R U R U R



R2 U R2 U2 R U' R U2 R' // (9) 

After an insertion:

R2 U R2 U2 R' U' R2 U' R' U R U R' U' R2 U' R2 U' R' // (19)  

NEXT : U' R U2 R U' R2 U R U' R U R2 U R2 U2 R U2 R' U R2 U R2 U' R
—


----------



## WoowyBaby (Jan 26, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : U' R U2 R U' R2 U R U' R U R2 U R2 U2 R U2 R' U R2 U R2 U' R


R2 U' R' U R' U' R2 U2 R // Domino (9/9)
U2 R2 U' R2 U R2 U' R2 U R2 // Finish (10/19)

Next: U R2 U R U R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U R U' R2 U2 R' U2 R U' R2 U2 R'


----------



## Christopher Mowla (Jan 26, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> R2 U' R' U R' U' R2 U2 R // Domino (9/9)
> U2 R2 U' R2 U R2 U' R2 U R2 // Finish (10/19)
> 
> Next: U R2 U R U R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U R U' R2 U2 R' U2 R U' R2 U2 R'


Due to the nature of the position, I worked a little harder on this one to make a solution whose structure was as simple as possible. What do you guys think?

[R' U2: (R U' R' U)]2
[U' R: U2 R U R' U R U2 R'] //conjugate. of Sune
22 HTM

Next: U' R' U2 R U' R' U' R' U R' U R2 U R2 U' R2 U' R U' R2 U R2 U'


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 26, 2020)

Well done!



Christopher Mowla said:


> U' R' U2 R U' R' U' R' U R' U R2 U R2 U' R2 U' R U' R2 U R2 U'



R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' R' // (7) pseudo F2L
U' R' U' R U' R' U2' R2 U2' R' U' R U' // (13/20) back Sune, AS

NEXT : U R2 U' R2 U' R U' R2 U' R2 U R U' R' U R2 U' R' U R' U2 R2 U' R2 U2
—


----------



## WoowyBaby (Jan 26, 2020)

Christopher Mowla said:


> Due to the nature of the position, I worked a little harder on this one to make a solution whose structure was as simple as possible. What do you guys think?
> 
> [R' U2: (R U' R' U)]2
> [U' R: U2 R U R' U R U2 R'] //conjugate. of Sune
> 22 HTM



I think that's an elegant solution! I like it!

Just in case you care, an optimal solution to that state, 18 moves long, is
U R U' R U' R' U R U' R U' R' U R U' R U' R', which can be written as:
[U: R]
[R: U']
[U: R]
[R: U']
[U: R]
[R: U']
Which I find pretty neat.

It it easily simplified down to:
([U: R][R: U')3

Regardless of what was optimal, I do have to say your own human solution was very simple and nice, good job. 


Christopher Mowla said:


> Next: U' R' U2 R U' R' U' R' U R' U R2 U R2 U' R2 U' R U' R2 U R2 U'




U R2 U * R2 U' ^ R2 U2 R2 // Solve Lots of Pieces, 3tc + 2e2e Remaining (8/8)
*= U R2 U' R' U R' U' R2 (8-4=4/12) Sune Insertion, Leaving 3e
^= U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R (10-2=8/20) 3e Cycle, Cube is Solved

Final Solution: U R2 U2 R2 U' R' U R' U' R' U' R' U' R' U R U R' U2 R2 (20)

Next: EDIT- I was literally like three seconds after Pyjam aaaahhh


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 27, 2020)

A couple of seconds too late.


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 27, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> EDIT- Darn. I was literally like three seconds after Pyjam aaahh



But you've taken the time to write an elaborate answer to Christopher. That's better.


----------



## Christopher Mowla (Jan 27, 2020)

Thanks, WoowyBaby, for your detailed reply. (I was hoping for, but was not expecting, that type of response.)



WoowyBaby said:


> ([U: R][R: U')3


Wow, that's simpler than mine!

And thanks, Pyjam, for your reply as well.


----------



## WoowyBaby (Jan 27, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : U R2 U' R2 U' R U' R2 U' R2 U R U' R' U R2 U' R' U R' U2 R2 U' R2 U2




* U2 R' U R2 U R2 U R' ^ U2 R // 5e (10/10)
*= S' U2 S U2 (4-2=2/12)
^= R U R U R' U' R' U' R' U (10-4=6/18)

Final Solution: S' U2 S R' U R2 U R2 U2 R U R' U' R' U' R' U' R (18)

but wait.
that's not 2-gen.

Alright.....

U2 * R' U R2 U R2 U R' ^ U2 R // 5e (10/10)
^= R U R U R' U' R' U' R' U (10-4=6/16)
*= U R U2 R' U' R' U' R2 U R (10-4=6/22)

Final Solution: U' R U2 R' U' R' U' R2 U2 R2 U R2 U2 R U R' U' R' U' R' U' R (22)

-----

Next: U R U R U' R' U2 R2 U' R2 U R2 U' R' U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R' U


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Jan 27, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: U R U R U' R' U2 R2 U' R2 U R2 U' R' U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R' U


R' U' [1] R U R2 U' R' U2 R U2 R' U' R2 // F2L
[1] = U' R2 U R U R U2 R' U' R' (10-6)

Final:
R' U2 R2 U R U R U2 R U' R' U2 R U2 R' U' R2 (17 htm)


NEXT:
U' R' U' R' U2 R U2 R2 U2 R' U' R2 U2 R' U2 R U' R2 U R U R2 U2 R U


----------



## WoowyBaby (Jan 27, 2020)

TipsterTrickster said:


> NEXT: U' R' U' R' U2 R U2 R2 U2 R' U' R2 U2 R' U2 R U' R2 U R U R2 U2 R U



R U' R [1] U' R2 U' R2 U2 R' U' // 2e2e
[1] = R' U2 R U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R U2 R (11-3)

Final:
R U R U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R U2 R U' R2 U' R2 U2 R' U' (18 htm)


NEXT:
R U R U R2 U2 R' U R2 U R U' R2 U2 R U2 R2 U' R' U2


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jan 27, 2020)

wow so now it's 3x3 2Gen* FMC* Example Solve Game?


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 27, 2020)

Well, to be honest, 2-gen insertions are a little bit more interesting than F2L + 2GLL. IMO.


----------



## ProStar (Feb 19, 2020)

Bump.


WoowyBaby said:


> NEXT:
> R U R U R2 U2 R' U R2 U R U' R2 U2 R U2 R2 U' R' U2



y U2 M x U2 M' x' U L2 U' L2 U' L2 U2 L2 // F2L

U M x U2 M' x' D R2 D' F2 R2 U' F2 U R2 U2 // L5EP+CP?

NEXT: U2 L' U2 L U L' U L


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 19, 2020)

ProStar said:


> U2 L' U2 L U L' U L



U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 R

NEXT : R' U2 R U2 R U2 R U' R2 U' R2 U' R2 U R U2 R U' R U' R2 U2 R2 U R2
—


----------



## ProStar (Apr 18, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : R' U2 R U2 R U2 R U' R2 U' R2 U' R2 U R U2 R U' R U' R2 U2 R2 U R2



/* Scramble */
R' U2 R U2 R U2 R U' R2 U' R2 U' R2 U R U2 R U' R U' R2 U2 R2 U R2

/* Solve */
R U R2 U2 R' U R U2 R U2 R' U2 R U R' // F2L (15)

y R' U' R U' R' U2 R2 U R' U R U2 R' U2 // ZBLL (14, 29)

// View at alg.cubing.net

NEXT: M U M' U M U M2 U' M U M' U' M U' M U2 M U2 M2 U' M U2 M U M


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Apr 18, 2020)

ProStar said:


> NEXT: M U M' U M U M2 U' M U M' U' M U' M U2 M U2 M2 U' M U2 M U M


M U' M' U' M' U' M U' M U2 M2 U M2 U2 // LSE (14 STM)
NEXT:
M2 U' M U M' U' M U' M' U M2 U2


----------



## WoowyBaby (Apr 18, 2020)

ProStar said:


> M U M' U M U M2 U' M U M' U' M U' M U2 M U2 M2 U' M U2 M U M



U' M' U2 M U // EO+LR
M' U2 M U2 M U' // Finish in 11

Ninja'd by @WarriorCatCuber


----------



## WoowyBaby (Apr 18, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> M2 U' M U M' U' M U' M' U M2 U2



M' U' M U2 M' U M U M2 // EO+LR
U M' U2 M' U // Finish in 14

Next: R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R


----------



## ProStar (Apr 18, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R



/* Scramble */
R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R U R

/* Solve */
U' U' U'

// View at alg.cubing.net

NEXT: M U M U M U M U M U M U M U M U M U M U M U M U M U M U M U M U M U M U M U M U M U M U M U M U M U M U M U M U M U M U M U M U M U M U M U M U M U M U M U M U M U M U M U M U M U M U M U M U M U M U M U M U M U M U M U M U M U M U M U M U M U M U M U M U M U


----------



## WoowyBaby (Apr 18, 2020)

ProStar said:


> NEXT: M U M U M U M U M U M U M U M U M U M U M U M U M U M U M U M U M U M U M U M U M U M U M U M U M U M U M U M U M U M U M U M U M U M U M U M U M U M U M U M U M U M U M U M U M U M U M U M U M U M U M U M U M U M U M U M U M U M U M U M U M U M U M U M U M U



d' b' f // Done (3)

Next: U R2 U2 R U2 R U2 R2 U2 R' U' R2 U2 R' U R' U' R2 U2 R' U R'


----------



## Etotheipi (Apr 18, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> d' b' f // Done (3)
> 
> Next: U R2 U2 R U2 R U2 R2 U2 R' U' R2 U2 R' U R' U' R2 U2 R' U R'


That wasn't 2-gen.


----------



## ProStar (Apr 18, 2020)

Etotheipi said:


> That wasn't 2-gen.



Ugh, this again. The scramble is 2-gen, not the solve. Just look at the first post



WoowyBaby said:


> Next: U R2 U2 R U2 R U2 R2 U2 R' U' R2 U2 R' U R' U' R2 U2 R' U R'



x2 // Inspection

R U R' U' R U R' U' D R U R' U' R U R' U' D2 R U R' U' R U R' U' // OLL

z2 y R' U' R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' U R // PLL

U U U // AUF

Wow, that was a tough scramble. Go easy on me next time


NEXT: R' F R F' R' F R F' R' F R F' R' F R F' R' F R F'


----------



## WoowyBaby (Apr 18, 2020)

Etotheipi said:


> That wasn't 2-gen.



Darn.....
What about this?

Instead of [M, U] or [R, U], my 2-gen will be [z U, x].

U' z' U' z' U' z' x2 z U z U

(That solves the same thing as d' b' f)



In fact, with the 2-gen [z U, x], you can generate any state on the entire cube!


----------



## WoowyBaby (Apr 18, 2020)

ProStar said:


> x2 // Inspection
> 
> R U R' U' R U R' U' D R U R' U' R U R' U' D2 R U R' U' R U R' U' // OLL
> 
> ...



What even is this lmao XD

This is the best thing in the world lololol


ProStar said:


> NEXT: R' F R F' R' F R F' R' F R F' R' F R F' R' F R F'



My amazing not 2-gen solution:

U F' U' F R U' R' U // Finish in 8

It's a longer version of a sledgehammer! Yay

Next: U2 R2 U R2 U R U' R2 U' R2 U' R2 U R' U' R' U2 R' U2 R (actually a normal scramble lol)


----------



## ProStar (Apr 18, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: U2 R2 U R2 U R U' R2 U' R2 U' R2 U R' U' R' U2 R' U2 R



R' U' R U2 R' U R U' R2 U' R U2 R' U2 R U2 R' U R // F2L

y M2 U M U2 M' U M2 // LL

Dang, easiest CLP case ever

NEXT: R L R L R L R L R L R L R L R L R L R L R L R L R L R L R L R L R L R L R L R L R L R L R L R L R L R L R L R L R L R L R L R L R L R L R L R L R L R L R L


----------



## ProStar (Apr 18, 2020)

ProStar said:


> NEXT: R L R L R L R L R L R L R L R L R L R L R L R L R L R L R L R L R L R L R L R L R L R L R L R L R L R L R L R L R L R L R L R L R L R L R L R L R L R L R L



M' M' M' L2


NEXT: U' R U2 R U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' R' U' R2 U' R U2 R U R2 U' R U' R U R2 U2 R U' R' U' R2 U' R U' R2 U' R2 U' R' U R U R' U2 R U R U2 R U' R U R2 U2 R U R' U R2 U2 R U R2 U R' U2 R2 U' R' U' R2 U R U2 R2 U2 R' U R' U' R2 U R2 U' R U' R2 U R2 U' R2 U2 R U' R U2 R' U2 R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U R U2 R2 U R2 U R U2 R U R2 U2 R' U2 R' U2 R U R U' R2 U2 R' U R2 U' R' U' R U' R U2 R U2 R U' R2 U R U R U2 R' U' R' U' R U R' U R' U R2 U R' U R' U R2 U' R' U R' U' R' U R2 U' R U R' U' R U R2 U R' U' R' U R' U2 R2 U2 R2 U R' U2 R' U' R U R U2 R' U R2 U' R U' R2 U' R U R' U' R' U R2 U R' U R U2 R' U R' U2 R' U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R2 U R U' R' U R2 U2 R U2 R U2 R2 U2 R2 U R2 U R U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U' R' U' R U2 R' U2 R2 U R U2 R2 U' R U R U R2 U' R2 U' R2 U R U' R U2 R2 U' R U' R U' R2 U2 R U R2 U R' U' R U' R2 U R2 U2 R2 U R2 U2 R2 U2 R U R U R U2 R' U2 R' U R U R' U2 R2 U' R U' R U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U' R U R' U R U2 R2 U R' U' R2 U' R U R2 U2 R' U' R' U2 R U2 R U' R U2 R2 U2 R U' R2 U2 R U' R' U' R2 U R U R U2 R2 U R' U' R2 U' R' U R U' R U2 R' U R2 U R U R2 U R2 U' R2 U R U' R U' R U R2 U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R2 U R U2 R2 U' R' U' R2 U R' U2 R2 U R U R2 U R2 U' R U2 R U' R2 U' R U R U' R2 U2 R' U2 R' U2 R2 U' R U' R' U2 R' U' R' U2 R U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R U2 R U R' U2 R2 U R U2 R2 U R U R2 U R' U' R2 U R2 U' R' U' R2 U R2 U' R U2 R2 U2 R2 U R2 U R' U R' U' R2 U2 R2 U' R U' R U2 R U2 R2 U R' U R2 U' R' U' R U2 R U2 R2 U2 R U' R' U' R' U' R U2 R2 U2 R' U2 R' U R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' R' U' R2 U R2 U2 R U2 R' U' R' U' R U' R2 U R U' R2 U R2 U' R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U2 R2 U' R U R2 U2 R2 U' R' U2 R2 U R U' R' U' R U R U' R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U R' U R U2 R2 U' R' U' R' U2 R U R U R' U' R2 U' R U R U R U' R2 U R' U' R2 U R' U R' U R2 U2 R2 U' R U' R U R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R' U' R U R U' R' U R2 U' R U' R' U' R U R U2 R2 U2 R' U R U' R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U R U2 R2 U2 R' U' R U R' U R' U2 R' U R' U' R' U R' U R' U R U2 R U' R' U' R' U2 R' U2 R' U' R' U2 R U2 R U2 R' U2 R' U' R' U2 R' U' R' U2 R2 U2 R U' R U' R' U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U R U2 R' U' R2 U' R2 U2 R' U R U' R U2 R2 U' R' U2 R U R U' R' U R U2 R U R2 U2 R' U' R' U R U' R U2 R2 U R' U' R U R U' R U2 R U R' U' R' U R' U R2 U R' U2 R2 U R' U R2 U R U2 R U' R2 U2 R2 U' R' U2 R U2 R' U2 R' U R2 U' R2 U2 R' U' R' U' R U' R2 U2 R U R2 U2 R2 U R2 U2 R U' R U2 R' U2 R' U R2 U' R U' R' U2 R U R' U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U R U' R2 U2 R U R2 U' R U2 R U R2 U' R' U' R2 U R' U' R U' R' U R' U R' U2 R2 U' R' U2 R U R2 U2 R2 U' R U R2 U' R' U R2 U2 R' U' R2 U R U2 R U2 R2 U R2 U2 R' U R2 U2 R' U R' U R' U' R2 U R' U2 R' U R2 U2 R U2 R' U' R U2 R U' R U R' U2 R2 U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R2 U R U' R' U R2 U' R U R U2 R2 U2 U R2 U2 R' U' R2 U R' U R' U2 R U2 R2 U2 R U' R2 U R U' R U' R2 U R U2 R' U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U R2 U2 R' U2 R2 U' R2 U' R U2 R2 U2 R' U R U R2 U' R U' R U2 R' U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R U2 R' U R U R U2 R2 U' R U R U' R2 U' R' U2 R U2 R' U' R' U2 R2 U2 R' U R U' R' U2 R2 U R' U R' U2 R2 U R U2 R2 U2 R' U' R U' R2 U2 R' U' R' U' R' U R2 U' R U2 R' U R U2 R2 U R2 U' R U2 R U' R U2 R2 U' R U R U R U' R U2 R' U2 R U' R2 U' R U2 R U R U' R' U2 R' U' R2 U R U2 R2 U R U' R2 U2 R U R2 U' R U' R U R2 U R' U2 R U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R U' R U' R' U' R2 U' R' U2 R' U R2 U R2 U R' U2 R2 U R2 U R U2 R' U R U2 R U R' U2 R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U R U' R U R2 U2 R U R' U R U' R' U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R U R2 U' R U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R U R U2 R2 U2 R' U2 R' U' R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U2 R' U R U2 R2 U' R' U' R' U R' U R2 U' R2 U R2 U2 R2 U R2 U2 R2 U' R' U' R' U' R' U' R U' R' U R2 U' R2 U' R2 U' R' U R2 U2 R U R' U' R' U' R U R U2 R' U2 R U' R U2 R' U R2 U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R' U R' U R' U R U R2 U2 R' U' R' U' R' U' R2 U2 R U2 R U R U' R' U' R U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R' U R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R' U2 R U R' U R U2 R' U R' U' R U2 R' U R U R' U R' U' R2 U R2 U2 R2 U R' U' R2 U R U' R2 U2 R2 U R' U' R U' R' U R2 U R' U2 R U' R' U2 R' U R2 U R U R2 U R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U R2 U R U2 R U R U2 R2 U2 R2 U R' U R U' R2 U R2 U2 R' U2 R' U' R U2 R U2 R2 U2 R' U R' U R U R' U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U R U R U R U R U R U2 R2 U' R' U2 R' U2 R2 U R' U R2 U' R2 U R2 U R U2 R' U2 R2 U' R U2 R2 U R2 U R' U' R U2 R2 U' R' U2 R2 U R' U' R' U R U' R' U' R U2 R2 U2 R2 U R2 U' R2 U2 R U' R' U R2 U' R' U' R2 U R' U2 R U R' U' R2 U' R U R2 U2 R' U R U2 R2 U2 R' U R' U' R U' R' U R U' R2 U R' U R' U R2 U' R' U R2 U R U' R' U2 R U' R U R2 U2 R U' R2 U2 R2 U R U R U' R' U2 R2 U' R U R2 U R U2 R' U' R U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R U' R U R' U2 R' U' R2 U2 R U2 R' U2 R U R U' R U' R U R U' R2 U R2 U R U2 R U R' U R2 U2 R U' R' U R2 U2 R2 U' R' U R2 U' R U R2 U' R U2 R' U' R U' R' U' R' U' R' U' R U' R' U' R U R U' R' U R2 U2 R2 U' R U' R' U2 R U2 R2 U R2 U' R U R' U2 R U R U R' U R U' R U2 R2 U2 R2 U R' U' R2 U R U2 R U' R2 U2 R' U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 R U2 R U2 R U' R U2 R' U2 R U' R2 U R U R U R U' R' U R2 U R' U R' U R' U' R' U' R2 U R2 U' R2 U R2 U' R U' R' U R' U' R2 U R2 U' R U2 R U' R2 U R2 U R' U2 R2 U R2 U2 R U R' U' R' U' R' U R2 U R2 U R2 U' R' U' R' U2 R2 U R' U' R' U2 R U2 R U R U2 R2 U2 R2 U R' U' R2 U' R U2 R' U' R2 U' R' U2 R' U' R2 U2 R' U' R2 U' R U R' U R U2 R U R' U2 R U' R' U R U R U' R' U2 R2 U R' U' R' U2 R' U R' U R' U' R2 U2 R U R U' R2 U2 R U R' U R2 U2 R U R' U' R2 U' R' U' R2 U' R U' R2 U R2 U2 R U' R2 U R2 U R' U' R' U2 R2 U' R' U2 R' U R2 U' R U R2 U' R U' R U' R2 U R' U2 R' U' R2 U' R2 U

2k Move scramble, have fun doing it without A.C.N


----------



## WoowyBaby (Apr 18, 2020)

ProStar said:


> NEXT: U' R U2 R U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' R' U' R2 U' R U2 R U R2 U' R U' R U R2 U2 R U' R' U' R2 U' R U' R2 U' R2 U' R' U R U R' U2 R U R U2 R U' R U R2 U2 R U R' U R2 U2 R U R2 U R' U2 R2 U' R' U' R2 U R U2 R2 U2 R' U R' U' R2 U R2 U' R U' R2 U R2 U' R2 U2 R U' R U2 R' U2 R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U R U2 R2 U R2 U R U2 R U R2 U2 R' U2 R' U2 R U R U' R2 U2 R' U R2 U' R' U' R U' R U2 R U2 R U' R2 U R U R U2 R' U' R' U' R U R' U R' U R2 U R' U R' U R2 U' R' U R' U' R' U R2 U' R U R' U' R U R2 U R' U' R' U R' U2 R2 U2 R2 U R' U2 R' U' R U R U2 R' U R2 U' R U' R2 U' R U R' U' R' U R2 U R' U R U2 R' U R' U2 R' U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R2 U R U' R' U R2 U2 R U2 R U2 R2 U2 R2 U R2 U R U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U' R' U' R U2 R' U2 R2 U R U2 R2 U' R U R U R2 U' R2 U' R2 U R U' R U2 R2 U' R U' R U' R2 U2 R U R2 U R' U' R U' R2 U R2 U2 R2 U R2 U2 R2 U2 R U R U R U2 R' U2 R' U R U R' U2 R2 U' R U' R U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U' R U R' U R U2 R2 U R' U' R2 U' R U R2 U2 R' U' R' U2 R U2 R U' R U2 R2 U2 R U' R2 U2 R U' R' U' R2 U R U R U2 R2 U R' U' R2 U' R' U R U' R U2 R' U R2 U R U R2 U R2 U' R2 U R U' R U' R U R2 U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R2 U R U2 R2 U' R' U' R2 U R' U2 R2 U R U R2 U R2 U' R U2 R U' R2 U' R U R U' R2 U2 R' U2 R' U2 R2 U' R U' R' U2 R' U' R' U2 R U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R U2 R U R' U2 R2 U R U2 R2 U R U R2 U R' U' R2 U R2 U' R' U' R2 U R2 U' R U2 R2 U2 R2 U R2 U R' U R' U' R2 U2 R2 U' R U' R U2 R U2 R2 U R' U R2 U' R' U' R U2 R U2 R2 U2 R U' R' U' R' U' R U2 R2 U2 R' U2 R' U R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' R' U' R2 U R2 U2 R U2 R' U' R' U' R U' R2 U R U' R2 U R2 U' R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U2 R2 U' R U R2 U2 R2 U' R' U2 R2 U R U' R' U' R U R U' R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U R' U R U2 R2 U' R' U' R' U2 R U R U R' U' R2 U' R U R U R U' R2 U R' U' R2 U R' U R' U R2 U2 R2 U' R U' R U R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R' U' R U R U' R' U R2 U' R U' R' U' R U R U2 R2 U2 R' U R U' R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U R U2 R2 U2 R' U' R U R' U R' U2 R' U R' U' R' U R' U R' U R U2 R U' R' U' R' U2 R' U2 R' U' R' U2 R U2 R U2 R' U2 R' U' R' U2 R' U' R' U2 R2 U2 R U' R U' R' U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U R U2 R' U' R2 U' R2 U2 R' U R U' R U2 R2 U' R' U2 R U R U' R' U R U2 R U R2 U2 R' U' R' U R U' R U2 R2 U R' U' R U R U' R U2 R U R' U' R' U R' U R2 U R' U2 R2 U R' U R2 U R U2 R U' R2 U2 R2 U' R' U2 R U2 R' U2 R' U R2 U' R2 U2 R' U' R' U' R U' R2 U2 R U R2 U2 R2 U R2 U2 R U' R U2 R' U2 R' U R2 U' R U' R' U2 R U R' U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U R U' R2 U2 R U R2 U' R U2 R U R2 U' R' U' R2 U R' U' R U' R' U R' U R' U2 R2 U' R' U2 R U R2 U2 R2 U' R U R2 U' R' U R2 U2 R' U' R2 U R U2 R U2 R2 U R2 U2 R' U R2 U2 R' U R' U R' U' R2 U R' U2 R' U R2 U2 R U2 R' U' R U2 R U' R U R' U2 R2 U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R2 U R U' R' U R2 U' R U R U2 R2 U2 U R2 U2 R' U' R2 U R' U R' U2 R U2 R2 U2 R U' R2 U R U' R U' R2 U R U2 R' U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U R2 U2 R' U2 R2 U' R2 U' R U2 R2 U2 R' U R U R2 U' R U' R U2 R' U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R U2 R' U R U R U2 R2 U' R U R U' R2 U' R' U2 R U2 R' U' R' U2 R2 U2 R' U R U' R' U2 R2 U R' U R' U2 R2 U R U2 R2 U2 R' U' R U' R2 U2 R' U' R' U' R' U R2 U' R U2 R' U R U2 R2 U R2 U' R U2 R U' R U2 R2 U' R U R U R U' R U2 R' U2 R U' R2 U' R U2 R U R U' R' U2 R' U' R2 U R U2 R2 U R U' R2 U2 R U R2 U' R U' R U R2 U R' U2 R U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R U' R U' R' U' R2 U' R' U2 R' U R2 U R2 U R' U2 R2 U R2 U R U2 R' U R U2 R U R' U2 R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U R U' R U R2 U2 R U R' U R U' R' U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R U R2 U' R U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R U R U2 R2 U2 R' U2 R' U' R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U2 R' U R U2 R2 U' R' U' R' U R' U R2 U' R2 U R2 U2 R2 U R2 U2 R2 U' R' U' R' U' R' U' R U' R' U R2 U' R2 U' R2 U' R' U R2 U2 R U R' U' R' U' R U R U2 R' U2 R U' R U2 R' U R2 U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R' U R' U R' U R U R2 U2 R' U' R' U' R' U' R2 U2 R U2 R U R U' R' U' R U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R' U R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R' U2 R U R' U R U2 R' U R' U' R U2 R' U R U R' U R' U' R2 U R2 U2 R2 U R' U' R2 U R U' R2 U2 R2 U R' U' R U' R' U R2 U R' U2 R U' R' U2 R' U R2 U R U R2 U R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U R2 U R U2 R U R U2 R2 U2 R2 U R' U R U' R2 U R2 U2 R' U2 R' U' R U2 R U2 R2 U2 R' U R' U R U R' U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U R U R U R U R U R U2 R2 U' R' U2 R' U2 R2 U R' U R2 U' R2 U R2 U R U2 R' U2 R2 U' R U2 R2 U R2 U R' U' R U2 R2 U' R' U2 R2 U R' U' R' U R U' R' U' R U2 R2 U2 R2 U R2 U' R2 U2 R U' R' U R2 U' R' U' R2 U R' U2 R U R' U' R2 U' R U R2 U2 R' U R U2 R2 U2 R' U R' U' R U' R' U R U' R2 U R' U R' U R2 U' R' U R2 U R U' R' U2 R U' R U R2 U2 R U' R2 U2 R2 U R U R U' R' U2 R2 U' R U R2 U R U2 R' U' R U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R U' R U R' U2 R' U' R2 U2 R U2 R' U2 R U R U' R U' R U R U' R2 U R2 U R U2 R U R' U R2 U2 R U' R' U R2 U2 R2 U' R' U R2 U' R U R2 U' R U2 R' U' R U' R' U' R' U' R' U' R U' R' U' R U R U' R' U R2 U2 R2 U' R U' R' U2 R U2 R2 U R2 U' R U R' U2 R U R U R' U R U' R U2 R2 U2 R2 U R' U' R2 U R U2 R U' R2 U2 R' U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 R U2 R U2 R U' R U2 R' U2 R U' R2 U R U R U R U' R' U R2 U R' U R' U R' U' R' U' R2 U R2 U' R2 U R2 U' R U' R' U R' U' R2 U R2 U' R U2 R U' R2 U R2 U R' U2 R2 U R2 U2 R U R' U' R' U' R' U R2 U R2 U R2 U' R' U' R' U2 R2 U R' U' R' U2 R U2 R U R U2 R2 U2 R2 U R' U' R2 U' R U2 R' U' R2 U' R' U2 R' U' R2 U2 R' U' R2 U' R U R' U R U2 R U R' U2 R U' R' U R U R U' R' U2 R2 U R' U' R' U2 R' U R' U R' U' R2 U2 R U R U' R2 U2 R U R' U R2 U2 R U R' U' R2 U' R' U' R2 U' R U' R2 U R2 U2 R U' R2 U R2 U R' U' R' U2 R2 U' R' U2 R' U R2 U' R U R2 U' R U' R U' R2 U R' U2 R' U' R2 U' R2 U



R2 U R2 U R2 // Setup DR
U R' U' R // Domino in 9
U R2 U2 R2 U' R2 // Blocks
U R2 U R2 U2 // Finish in 20

Next: R2 U R U R2 U R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U R2 U R U2 R U R U2 R U R2 U2 R' U R U R U R U R U R U2 R2 U' R' U2 R'


----------



## ProStar (Apr 18, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: R2 U R U R2 U R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U R2 U R U2 R U R U2 R U R2 U2 R' U R U R U R U R U R U2 R2 U' R' U2 R'



/* Scramble */
R2 U R U R2 U R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U R2 U R U2 R U R U2 R U R2 U2 R' U R U R U R U R U R U2 R2 U' R' U2 R'

/* Solve */
R' U R' U2 R' U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 // F2L

U R' U R U // OLL

R U R U R U' R' U' R2 d // PLL

// View at alg.cubing.net


NEXT: R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U R U' R U' R' U2 R U' R2 U2 R U R U' R' U' R2 U' R'


----------



## brododragon (Apr 19, 2020)

U R U2 R' U R2 U' R2 U2 R U R' U' R U' R' U' R U2 F' r U R' U' r' F R l' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 x' R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U'


Lol my solution is super inefficient and for anybody wanting lables for what I'm actually doing during the solve, you're a casual.

M u M2 u2 M2 u M u2 M' u2 M' u' M u M2

Yes those are wide Us


----------



## ProStar (Apr 19, 2020)

brododragon said:


> U R U2 R' U R2 U' R2 U2 R U R' U' R U' R' U' R U2 F' r U R' U' r' F R r U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U'
> 
> Lol my solution is super inefficient and for anybody wanting lables for what I'm actually doing during the solve, you're a casual.



That doesn't work



brododragon said:


> M u M2 u2 M2 u M u2 M' u2 M' u' M u M2



S U S U S' U' S2 U S U2 S' // Setup to LSE

M U M' U M U M' U y2 M' U2 M U M U2 M2 U' M2 // 4 Edges

z2 U M' U M' U M' U2 M' U M' U M' U M' // ELL

Ugh, I'm never going to understand EOLR


NEXT: R U R U2 R' U' R' U R' U R U2 R U R2 U R' U2 R2 U R' U' R U' R2


----------



## brododragon (Apr 19, 2020)

ProStar said:


> That doesn't work


Fixed. Did an r instead of an l' and forgot an x'.


----------



## WoowyBaby (Apr 24, 2020)

brododragon said:


> M u M2 u2 M2 u M u2 M' u2 M' u' M u M2



M2 u' M u2 M2 u' // Wow this is super duper easy
M' u2 M u2 // Finish in 10 lolol


ProStar said:


> NEXT: R U R U2 R' U' R' U R' U R U2 R U R2 U R' U2 R2 U R' U' R U' R2



U R U' R2 // Setup DR
U R' U' R' // Domino
U2 R2 U' R2 U' // All But 2e2e
R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 // Finish in 18 Yay

Next: R2 U' R' U2 R2 U' R2 U R' U' R' U2 R2 U' R2 U R2 U' R U2 R U R2


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Apr 24, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> M2 u' M u2 M2 u' // Wow this is super easy
> M' u2 M u2 // Finish in 10 lolol
> 
> 
> ...


U2 R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R' // LS
U R U R' U R U2' R' // Accidental COLL
U M' U' M2 U' M2 U' M' U2 M2 U2 // EPLL
27 STM not bad
Next:
M2 U M2 U2 M U M U2


----------



## WoowyBaby (Apr 24, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> L2 U B2 R2 D' F2 L2 F2 U' F2 D' B' F' L B F' U x2 (solve with MU)



I choose to solve with EB-

x z
B' E B E // EO
B' E2 B' E2 // Edge Pair
B E B2 E B2 E2 B' // Last Three Edges

Next: M u M' u M' u2 M2 u' M2 u' M u M2 u2 M2 u2 M u'


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (Apr 24, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> I choose to solve with EB-
> 
> x z
> B' E B E // EO
> ...


u2 // F2B
M' U' M' U M' U M2// EOLR
U M' U2 M // Finish in 12
Next: r u r' u' r' u r2 u' r' u' r u r' u'


----------



## WoowyBaby (Apr 24, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> Next: r u r' u' r' u r2 u' r' u' r u r' u'



Oh no......
That's a crazy difficult challenge to do just r, u, moves.
Here is a solution that isn't [r, u,] 2-gen:

y x2
F2 R' F L' // Block
U2 R' U R // F2L-1e
S U S' U' S' U2 S // EODR
U R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 // Orient
x' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 // A-Perm to Finish

Next is still: r u r' u' r' u r2 u' r' u' r u r' u'

I want to see someone do it with only r, u


----------



## ProStar (Apr 24, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next is still: r u r' u' r' u r2 u' r' u' r u r' u'
> 
> I want to see someone do it with only r, u



/* Scramble */
r u r' u' r' u r2 u' r' u' r u r' u'

/* Solve */
u r u' r' u r u r2 u' r u r u' r'

// View at alg.cubing.net

roasted  XD

NEXT: R U R' U2 R2 U R2 U' R U2


----------



## WoowyBaby (Apr 24, 2020)

ProStar said:


> /* Scramble */
> r u r' u' r' u r2 u' r' u' r u r' u'
> 
> /* Solve */
> ...



Yes, just reverse the scramble to avoid the actual challenge 

U2 R' U R2 U' R2 // Two Squares
U2 R U' R' // Finish in 10

Next: R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U' R' U' R' U2 R U R U2 R2 U2


----------



## ProStar (Apr 25, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U' R' U' R' U2 R U R U2 R2 U2



R U R' U2 R U' R' U2 R' U R U' R' U' R // F2L

U'M2 U' M' U2 M U' M2 // LL

Okay that ties the easiest CLP case ever


NEXT: M' U2 M' U' M2 U2 M2 U' M2 U2 M U M' U' M' U' M2 U M2 U M U' M' U2 M U2 M' U2 M' U M U M' U2 M U M U' M2 U M U2 M2 U M U2 M' U2 M U2


----------



## WoowyBaby (Apr 25, 2020)

NEXT: [_DENIED:_ color=white]M' U2 M' U' M2 U2 M2 U' M2 U2 M U M' U' M' U' M2 U M2 U M U' M' U2 M U2 M' U2 M' U M U M' U2 M U M U' M2 U M U2 M2 U M U2 M' U2 M U2[/color]

Nice One @ProStar 

--------------------

M2 R U R' U' M' U R U' r' // Solved (10)

But wait. That's not 2-Gen.
Okay....

M U M U' M' U' M // EO + LR (7)
U' M' U2 M // Permute Midges (4/11)

Next:


Spoiler



R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U'


----------



## ProStar (Apr 25, 2020)

> NEXT: R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U'



So, you want to play that way huh? Okay then.

/* Scramble */
R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U'

/* Solve */
U2 R U R' // LS

y R2 U' R U' R U R' U R U R' U' R' U R2 // LL

// View at alg.cubing.net

19 Moves 




Spoiler: NEXT



NEXT: R U2 R2 U' R' U2 R' U' R2 U R2 U2 R2 U2 R U R2 U R' U2 R U2 R U R U' R U2 R2 U R2 U' R U R2 U R2 U2 R' U2 R' U' R U R' U R U R' U' R U2 R' U' R' U2 R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U R U R2 U R U R2 U2 R2 U' R' U' R' U R' U' R2 U' R' U2 R U2 R2 U' R' U R2 U R' U R2 U2 R U R U' R2 U' R U2 R U2 R2 U' R' U' R U2 R U R U R' U R U' R2 U' R2 U R2 U' R' U R2 U2 R' U R' U R' U' R U' R U2 R U' R2 U' R U' R' U2 R' U R U2 R' U2 R U R' U R2 U2 R U2 R2 U R' U R2 U R2 U R' U' R U' R' U R2 U R2 U R U' R' U R2 U2 R' U R2 U' R U R U R U2 R U R' U2 R' U R U2 R' U R U R U' R2 U R U R' U R U' R U R2 U R' U' R2 U2 R' U2 R' U' R' U' R' U' R' U' R U R U' R U' R U' R' U' R' U' R2 U' R U R2 U R U R' U R' U2 R2 U2 R U' R U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R U' R2 U2 R' U' R2 U R2 U' R U R U' R2 U' R2 U2 R U R2 U2 R U R U' R2 U R U' R U R2 U' R U2 R U R U' R2 U2 R' U2 R2 U R' U R' U2 R U2 R' U R U R2 U R' U' R2 U' R' U R U R2 U' R' U' R2 U2 R U2 R' U R' U R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U R' U2 R' U R2 U R' U2 R' U2 R U R' U R' U2 R U2 R' U R' U R2 U2 R' U2 R U R' U' R' U R2 U R' U R2 U2 R U R2 U R2 U R2 U R' U2 R U R U' R' U' R2 U' R2 U2 R' U' R' U R' U2 R2 U R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U R2 U2 R U R U' R U2 R2 U2 R2 U R U2 R U2 R U2 R U2 R2 U2 R' U R U R2 U' R U R U2 R2 U R U2 R U2 R2 U R' U2 R2 U' R' U' R' U' R2 U2 R U' R2 U' R2 U' R' U2 R' U' R2 U2 R2 U R U' R' U' R2 U2 R' U R2 U2 R' U' R' U2 R' U R2 U R2 U' R' U R' U2 R2 U' R U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R U' R2 U R U R2 U2 R2 U' R U R' U R' U' R' U R' U' R' U' R U2 R' U2 R U R2 U R' U2 R' U2 R2 U R' U' R2 U R' U' R2 U' R' U R' U2 R2 U R U2 R U' R' U' R2 U R' U2 R' U' R2 U R2 U2 R2 U' R U2 R' U' R2 U2 R' U2 R U2 R U R' U' R2 U' R' U2 R' U2 R' U2 R' U2 R U2 R U R2 U' R' U' R U R U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R U2 R' U2 R2 U' R' U R2 U R' U' R' U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R' U' R U R2 U' R U R2 U R U R' U2 R U' R' U' R2 U' R U' R2 U' R U R2 U R' U' R' U R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R2 U' R' U' R' U R2 U2 R U2 R2 U' R U R' U R U' R2 U' R2 U2 R' U2 R' U' R' U2 R U' R' U2 R' U2 R2 U' R' U2 R2 U2 R U R' U' R' U' R2 U' R' U R U R' U' R U2 R2 U' R U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R' U2 R U R' U' R2 U R' U' R2 U R U R U R U' R U2 R U' R2 U R' U' R U' R U R U' R' U2 R2 U' R U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R U R' U' R U R' U R U2 R' U2 R U R2 U R U R U' R U R' U' R U2 R' U' R' U R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U2 R U2 R U' R U R' U R' U2 R2 U' R U R U2 R2 U R2 U R' U2 R2 U R2 U' R2 U R2 U2 R U R2 U2 R' U2 R U R2 U' R2 U' R U2 R2 U' R' U R2 U2 R' U' R' U R U2 R' U' R' U2 R2 U' R2 U' R U' R' U' R' U2 R U' R' U R' U2 R' U2 R2 U R U R' U2 R2 U R' U R U' R' U2 R' U2 R2 U' R2 U' R' U R2 U' R U R U' R2 U' R2 U2 R U' R U2 R U' R U' R' U R' U2 R U' R U' R2 U' R2 U2 R' U R' U' R2 U' R2 U' R U' R' U' R R' U R2 U2 R' U' R2 U' R2 U2 R' U2 R U' R2 U2 R' U' R2 U2 R2 U R' U2 R2 U R U2 R U' R U' R2 U R2 U2 R2 U2 R U2 R2 U R2 U R U' R2 U' R' U R U' R U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R' U R U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R' U' R U2 R U2 R' U R U R U' R U' R U2 R' U R U R2 U R2 U R' U' R U R' U R' U2 R' U2 R' U' R' U2 R U R2 U2 R U' R2 U2 R U2 R U' R2 U' R' U2 R U R2 U' R2 U R2 U R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R2 U R' U R' U2 R2 U' R U R2 U2 R U' R' U' R' U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' R U2 R U' R2 U R' U R U R U2 R U' R' U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U R' U' R2 U R' U2 R' U' R' U2 R U R2 U R U R2 U' R2 U2 R' U R U' R' U R U' R2 U2 R' U' R U2 R U' R U2 R' U2 R U' R2 U' R U' R2 U2 R U' R' U' R2 U R2 U R U2 R' U R2 U R U' R U2 R U2 R' U' R U' R U' R' U' R U2 R' U2 R' U2 R U' R' U' R2 U R U2 R2 U2 R' U' R2 U' R' U' R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R U R U' R U2 R U2 R' U' R U2 R' U2 R' U2 R U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 R2 U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R' U2 R' U R' U' R2 U R U2 R' U' R' U R' U2 R U2 R U' R2 U' R U' R U' R2 U R2 U R2 U' R U R U2 R U' R2 U' R' U R U R' U R' U' R2 U R' U' R' U R' U2 R U2 R U' R2 U R2 U2 R' U2 R' U R U R2 U R2 U R U R2 U2 R U' R2 U' R2 U' R U2 R U' R U2 R U' R' U2 R U R' U R2 U' R U R2 U2 R2 U R U R2 U' R U2 R' U R U' R' U R' U R U2 R' U' R' U R' U2 R2 U2 R' U' R2 U R U2 R2 U R' U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R U' R' U2 R2 U R U R2 U R U2 R U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R' U R' U' R2 U' R2 U R' U' R U R2 U R U2 R U2 R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U R U2 R' U' R U R' U2 R' U2 R' U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U2 R U' R U R U' R' U R2 U2 R U2 R U R U2 R U R2 U R2 U R' U' R' U R' U2 R2 U' R U2 R U' R' U' R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R' U R U R' U2 R2 U R2 U R U' R U2 R U R U2 R' U2 R2 U R' U R U' R2 U' R2 U R' U' R' U' R U R2 U R' U' R U2 R' U R' U R U R U2 R U' R2 U R' U' R2 U' R' U' R2 U' R2 U' R' U R' U2 R' U' R2 U' R U' R' U R U2 R U' R2 U' R U' R U' R U2 R2 U2 R2 U R' U2 R U R' U' R' U R2 U' R2 U R U R' U2 R2 U R U R2 U2 R U R' U' R' U' R' U' R' U' R' U R2 U' R' U' R' U' R2 U R' U' R U2 R U R' U R2 U R2 U' R U R' U R' U R2 U R U R' U2 R U R2 U R2 U R' U2 R U' R' U' R U R' U2 R' U R2 U R' U2 R U' R2 U2 R' U' R U2 R U2 R' U R' U2 R U R U R U' R2 U R U' R2 U' R U2 R U2 R U2 R' U R' U' R U2 R2 U R2 U R2 U R' U2 R U2 R U R2 U2 R' U' R' U2 R2 U' R' U2 R2 U R2 U' R2 U' R' U2 R2 U' R U2 R' U' R2 U2 R' U' R2 U' R2 U' R' U2 R' U2 R' U' R' U R2 U R2 U2 R' U2 R2 U' R2 U R U' R' U R' U2 R2 U' R2 U2 R U2 R2 U' R' U2 R' U R2 U R' U' R' U' R U R U R2 U R2 U' R U2 R2 U' R' U' R U2 R' U2 R2 U' R2 U R2 U' R' U2 R U' R2 U R U R U' R U R2 U' R2 U2 R U' R' U R' U' R' U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U2 R U' R2 U2 R2 U R2 U R' U2 R U R U' R U' R2 U' R2 U' R' U2 R' U2 R U' R' U R U' R U' R U2 R2 U2 R2 U R2 U R U2 R U' R' U' R U R' U2 R2 U' R U2 R U2 R U2 R' U' R2 U R' U' R2 U' R2 U R2 U2 R' U' R' U R' U R2 U' R U' R U R2 U' R' U' R2 U2 R U' R U' R' U' R2 U2 R2 U R' U2 R U R' U R' U' R U R2 U2 R2 U R2 U' R2 U R' U2 R' U' R2 U2 R' U' R U2 R2 U2 R' U R U R U2 R' U R' U R2 U' R' U R' U2 R' U2 R2 U R2 U R' U' R' U2 R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U' R2 U' R' U' R' U' R' U2 R' U R' U' R2 U R U R U2 R' U2 R U' R' U R' U R U' R2 U R U' R' U R U R U R' U R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R U2 R2 U2 R' U' R2 U R2 U R' U2 R2 U R U' R' U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R U2 R' U' R2 U R U R2 U2 R' U2 R' U' R2 U R' U' R2 U2 R' U' R U R2 U' R U R U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R' U' R2 U2 R U' R' U R' U' R' U R U2 R' U R' U R U' R U2 R' U R U' R' U2 R' U R U' R U' R U R' U' R2 U R2 U' R2 U R2 U R' U R U2 R' U2 R2 U' R' U' R2 U R2 U R2 U' R U2 R' U' R2 U' R U R' U' R U2 R2 U2 R' U' R' U' R2 U2 R' U R' U' R U R U R U2 R U2 R' U R' U' R2 U2 R U2 R U R U R2 U R2 U R U R2 U' R2 U2 R' U R' U R' U R' U2 R U R U R' U2 R U' R U R' U' R U2 R2 U2 R U R2 U2 R2 U' R' U2 R U' R U R2 U2 R U' R U R U2 R' U' R' U2 R' U R' U' R U R U R U R2 U2 R2 U2 R U' R U2 R U' R' U2 R' U2 R U R2 U2 R' U R U R U' R U' R2 U R2 U2 R U R U' R U2 R2 U' R U R' U2 R' U R2 U R2 U R U' R2 U R U R' U2 R' U' R' U R2 U2 R2 U' R' U' R2 U2 R' U2 R U R U R2 U R2 U' R U2 R U' R U' R2 U R' U' R' U2 R2 U2 R U' R2 U' R U R U R U R U' R2 U R' U R' U' R U2 R2 U' R U R' U' R' U' R' U' R U' R' U' R U' R' U R' U' R2 U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R2 U R U2 R U2 R U2 R2 U R' U R2 U2 R' U' R U R' U' R2 U2 R U R U2 R U2 R U2 R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R U2 R' U' R' U' R2 U R2 U R' U2 R' U2 R U' R U2 R U R' U2 R2 U2 R' U' R U' R2 U R' U' R U R U' R' U R' U2 R' U R' U' R' U' R2 U' R' U2 R' U R U R' U' R U R' U2 R U R' U' R' U2 R U' R' U' R' U R2 U' R2 U R2 U' R U' R2 U2 R' U R U' R U2 R2 U2 R' U2 R' U2 R' U R' U2 R U' R U R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R U' R' U2 R' U2 R' U2 R' U2 R' U R2 U' R' U2 R2 U' R' U R' U' R U' R U2 R U2 R U R U2 R U2 R' U2 R U2 R2 U' R' U' R U2 R' U2 R U R U2 R' U R U2 R U R U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R U2 R U' R' U' R2 U R' U' R2 U' R U2 R2 U R U' R U2 R U2 R U R2 U R2 U R' U' R' U' R U2 R2 U' R' U' R2 U' R' U2 R U R U R U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U2 R U2 R U' R' U' R U R2 U' R2 U R2 U' R' U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R U2 R U R' U2 R' U2 R2 U' R U' R' U' R' U' R' U2 R U' R' U R' U R' U R' U R U' R U' R U R' U2 R' U' R' U R' U R U2 R U2 R2 U R2 U2 R U' R U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R U R U R2 U R U R' U R2 U2 R U' R' U2 R U' R U R U' R U' R2 U' R2 U2 R U' R2 U2 R' U' R' U R' U' R U' R2 U' R2 U R2 U2 R' U2 R U' R U2 R U2 R' U2 R' U' R2 U2 R U R' U' R2 U R U R U2 R' U2 R2 U' R2 U' R' U R U R2 U' R' U2 R2 U2 R U' R2 U R U2 R2 U' R' U2 R U R U' R' U2 R2 U R2 U' R' U' R' U' R U R' U' R U R2 U' R' U2 R' U2 R2 U R U R2 U2 R' U' R U' R' U R U R' U R' U2 R2 U R2 U2 R' U2 R U R2 U' R2 U' R2 U' R2 U' R U2 R' U R2 U' R' U R' U2 R' U R U R U' R' U2 R2 U' R' U R U R' U R U2 R U R U R' U' R' U2 R U R U2 R U R' U R' U R U R2 U' R2 U' R U' R' U' R2 U2 R' U2 R2 U' R' U' R2 U' R2 U2 R U' R2 U R' U' R U2 R' U2 R' U R' U2 R2 U R2 U R U R' U' R' U2 R2 U R U R' U' R2 U2 R U' R U' R2 U R' U2 R U R U R2 U R U R2 U2 R2 U' R U R2 U2 R' U' R2 U2 R2 U R2 U' R U' R U R2 U2 R' U2 R2 U' R2 U2 R' U' R2 U R' U' R' U R U' R2 U2 R2 U R2 U R U2 R' U2 R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R' U' R2 U R2 U' R' U2 R2 U2 R U R U2 R U R U R U R' U R' U2 R U R' U' R' U' R' U2 R2 U R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R' U R' U R U R U' R2 U' R' U2 R U2 R U R U' R' U' R' U2 R2 U' R2 U2 R U2 R U' R' U' R U' R' U R2 U R U R U R' U' R2 U R' U2 R2 U' R' U' R' U' R U' R2 U R2 U R' U R U R U2 R2 U' R2 U2 R U2 R U2 R2 U R2 U' R2 U2 R' U R U2 R2 U' R' U R U' R' U' R' U R U' R' U2 R' U2 R U2 R' U' R U' R2 U R' U' R2 U R' U2 R U2 R2 U R U R U2 R' U2 R U2 R2 U' R' U R' U R U' R2 U R' U' R U' R' U' R' U2 R' U2 R' U2 R U' R U R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R U' R' U R' U2 R' U R' U R' U' R' U2 R' U' R2 U R2 U' R2 U' R' U' R U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R U2 R' U R' U R' U2 R' U R' U R2 U2 R U' R U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R' U' R U2 R2 U' R' U2 R2 U2 R' U' R U2 R2 U R' U2 R' U R U2 R2 U' R2 U R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R U2 R' U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U R2 U' R' U' R U2 R' U2 R U R U2 R2 U' R U R' U R' U R' U R U R U' R U' R' U2 R' U' R' U2 R U R U' R2 U R2 U2 R U' R' U2 R U2 R U' R2 U R' U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R U' R' U' R2 U R U' R U R2 U2 R U' R2 U' R' U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R2 U R' U' R U2 R' U' R U' R U' R' U' R U2 R U2 R U2 R' U R2 U' R2 U' R U R' U R2 U R' U' R2 U2 R' U' R2 U' R2 U' R' U2 R2 U R2 U R U R' U R' U2 R U' R' U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R' U' R U' R U2 R' U2 R' U R2 U R U' R U2 R2 U R' U2 R2 U R2 U' R U2 R2 U R2 U' R U' R2 U2 R U' R U2 R' U' R' U2 R2 U R U R U2 R' U' R' U R' U R U' R' U2 R U R2 U2 R' U' R2 U' R U R2 U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R U R2 U R' U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R' U2 R2 U' R' U R2 U2 R2 U R2 U2 R U' R U R2 U R2 U' R' U2 R' U' R2 U2 R' U R2 U2 R' U2 R U2 R U' R U R U R' U R U' R U' R2 U R U2 R' U' R U' R U' R' U2 R2 U2 R U R U2 R U' R U R U' R' U R U2 R U R' U2 R U' R2 U2 R U2 R U2 R' U2 R2 U R2 U' R' U R' U2 R' U2 R' U' R' U2 R2 U2 R' U2 R U R U R U R' U R' U' R U R U' R U2 R U R' U2 R U' R U' R' U' R U2 R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R U2 R2 U R2 U2 R' U R U2 R U2 R U' R U2 R2 U R' U' R U R U' R' U' R U2 R2 U' R U2 R U2 R2 U R U' R2 U R' U R U R' U' R2 U' R' U2 R U2 R' U2 R2 U' R' U2 R2 U2 R' U' R2 U' R' U' R2 U' R2 U R U R' U2 R2 U' R2 U R' U' R U R U' R U2 R' U' R' U R U' R U' R U2 R U' R U2 R U' R' U' R U R U2 R U' R U' R U2 R' U' R U' R2 U R' U R' U' R U' R2 U' R U2 R U R' U2 R2 U2 R U' R U R U R U2 R' U' R' U' R2 U2 R' U2 R U R' U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R U R2 U' R2 U R2 U' R U R U R' U R2 U R U2 R U2 R' U R2 U R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U R' U2 R' U R' U2 R2 U R U' R' U' R' U' R2 U' R U R2 U' R2 U2 R U R2 U2 R U' R' U R U' R2 U R2 U' R2 U R U R2 U' R U' R' U2 R' U2 R2 U R' U2 R2 U2 R' U R2 U R U' R2 U R' U' R U' R' U R2 U2 R2 U' R U2 R U2 R U2 R' U' R' U2 R U' R' U2 R U' R2 U2 R2 U' R' U2 R2 U R' U2 R2 U' R' U R2 U2 R U' R' U R U' R U' R U' R' U2 R' U2 R U R' U R U R U R U' R2 U2 R U R U' R U R2 U' R2 U2 R U2 R' U' R U2 R2 U R U R' U2 R' U' R' U2 R2 U' R2 U2 R U' R' U R' U' R' U2 R2 U R2 U R' U R' U R2 U R2 U' R U' R U' R2 U' R2 U2 R U' R' U2 R2 U' R' U R' U' R U' R' U' R' U R2 U R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U R U' R U2 R U2 R' U2 R' U2 R' U2 R U' R U2 R U' R2 U R2 U R U R2 U' R' U R U2 R' U' R' U2 R' U R' U2 R U R' U R' U' R' U2 R2 U2 R' U R U2 R2 U' R U2 R U R U R2 U R U' R2 U R U R2 U' R U2 R U' R2 U2 R' U' R2 U2 R2 U' R' U R U2 R' U' R U R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U R U R U2 R2 U R2 U2 R U R2 U2 R' U R2 U' R U' R2 U R2 U R' U R' U' R2 U' R U R U R U' R' U R U R' U2 R2 U' R' U2 R2 U R' U R U R2 U R2 U' R U R2 U R2 U R' U R U R' U' R U2 R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' R U' R' U2 R2 U R' U' R U2 R' U2 R' U R U2 R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U' R2 U R' U2 R U2 R U R2 U2 R U' R2 U R' U2 R U R' U2 R' U R' U R U' R2 U2 R U' R' U R' U' R U R' U R2 U R2 U R' U2 R2 U' R2 U R' U R' U2 R2 U R U' R2 U2 R U2 R2 U R2 U R2 U' R2 U2 R' U2 R U' R' U2 R' U2 R' U' R U' R2 U2 R' U2 R' U2 R2 U R2 U2 R2 U2 R U' R2 U R' U2 R2 U R' U' R' U2 R' U R' U' R' U2 R' U' R U R U' R2 U' R' U R2 U R' U R' U' R' U2 R2 U2 R U2 R' U' R' U2 R' U' R2 U R' U' R' U2 R2 U2 R' U' R' U R2 U' R2 U R U' R U' R2 U' R' U R2 U R' U' R2 U' R U2 R' U' R' U' R U' R U' R U' R2 U R U' R' U2 R U2 R' U' R' U' R2 U2 R' U' R2 U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R2 U' R' U' R2 U2 R' U' R U2 R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U' R U' R2 U R U' R2 U R' U2 R' U2 R U2 R2 U' R' U R U R2 U2 R' U2 R U R U' R U' R U2 R U R2 U' R U' R2 U2 R U2 R U R2 U' R2 U R' U R' U R U R U' R2 U R U R2 U2 R U R' U2 R2 U R2 U R2 U' R U' R2 U' R' U' R2 U' R U R2 U R2 U2 R2 U' R U R' U' R2 U' R' U R2 U' R' U2 R U' R2 U R' U' R U2 R' U R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U' R' U R' U' R U' R2 U' R' U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U' R' U2 R2 U R U R2 U2 R' U' R' U' R U' R2 U2 R U' R2 U' R' U R U2 R' U R U2 R U R U' R U2 R U' R' U' R2 U' R' U R' U2 R U2 R' U2 R2 U R U R2 U2 R' U' R' U' R' U2 R2 U' R U R2 U R U2 R U R' U2 R' U' R' U2 R' U' R' U' R2 U R2 U2 R' U2 R U2 R2 U2 R' U' R' U R2 U' R' U2 R2 U' R U2 R U R' U' R U R' U' R' U2 R U2 R' U' R' U' R' U R2 U' R' U R' U2 R2 U' R2 U R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U' R U2 R2 U' R U R U' R' U' R' U' R' U R U R U' R2 U R U R' U R U R2 U' R U' R' U2 R' U R' U R2 U' R U' R' U R U' R' U R U U' R U2 R U'


----------



## Etotheipi (Apr 25, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next is still: r u r' u' r' u r2 u' r' u' r u r' u'
> 
> I want to see someone do it with only r, u


I'm trying this, right now I am U move away from finishing a block, but I can't do it. It's really painful XD


----------



## WoowyBaby (Apr 25, 2020)

ProStar said:


> NEXT: R U2 R2 U' R' U2 R' U' R2 U R2 U2 R2 U2 R U R2 U R' U2 R U2 R U R U' R U2 R2 U R2 U' R U R2 U R2 U2 R' U2 R' U' R U R' U R U R' U' R U2 R' U' R' U2 R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U R U R2 U R U R2 U2 R2 U' R' U' R' U R' U' R2 U' R' U2 R U2 R2 U' R' U R2 U R' U R2 U2 R U R U' R2 U' R U2 R U2 R2 U' R' U' R U2 R U R U R' U R U' R2 U' R2 U R2 U' R' U R2 U2 R' U R' U R' U' R U' R U2 R U' R2 U' R U' R' U2 R' U R U2 R' U2 R U R' U R2 U2 R U2 R2 U R' U R2 U R2 U R' U' R U' R' U R2 U R2 U R U' R' U R2 U2 R' U R2 U' R U R U R U2 R U R' U2 R' U R U2 R' U R U R U' R2 U R U R' U R U' R U R2 U R' U' R2 U2 R' U2 R' U' R' U' R' U' R' U' R U R U' R U' R U' R' U' R' U' R2 U' R U R2 U R U R' U R' U2 R2 U2 R U' R U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R U' R2 U2 R' U' R2 U R2 U' R U R U' R2 U' R2 U2 R U R2 U2 R U R U' R2 U R U' R U R2 U' R U2 R U R U' R2 U2 R' U2 R2 U R' U R' U2 R U2 R' U R U R2 U R' U' R2 U' R' U R U R2 U' R' U' R2 U2 R U2 R' U R' U R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U R' U2 R' U R2 U R' U2 R' U2 R U R' U R' U2 R U2 R' U R' U R2 U2 R' U2 R U R' U' R' U R2 U R' U R2 U2 R U R2 U R2 U R2 U R' U2 R U R U' R' U' R2 U' R2 U2 R' U' R' U R' U2 R2 U R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U R2 U2 R U R U' R U2 R2 U2 R2 U R U2 R U2 R U2 R U2 R2 U2 R' U R U R2 U' R U R U2 R2 U R U2 R U2 R2 U R' U2 R2 U' R' U' R' U' R2 U2 R U' R2 U' R2 U' R' U2 R' U' R2 U2 R2 U R U' R' U' R2 U2 R' U R2 U2 R' U' R' U2 R' U R2 U R2 U' R' U R' U2 R2 U' R U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R U' R2 U R U R2 U2 R2 U' R U R' U R' U' R' U R' U' R' U' R U2 R' U2 R U R2 U R' U2 R' U2 R2 U R' U' R2 U R' U' R2 U' R' U R' U2 R2 U R U2 R U' R' U' R2 U R' U2 R' U' R2 U R2 U2 R2 U' R U2 R' U' R2 U2 R' U2 R U2 R U R' U' R2 U' R' U2 R' U2 R' U2 R' U2 R U2 R U R2 U' R' U' R U R U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R U2 R' U2 R2 U' R' U R2 U R' U' R' U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R' U' R U R2 U' R U R2 U R U R' U2 R U' R' U' R2 U' R U' R2 U' R U R2 U R' U' R' U R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R2 U' R' U' R' U R2 U2 R U2 R2 U' R U R' U R U' R2 U' R2 U2 R' U2 R' U' R' U2 R U' R' U2 R' U2 R2 U' R' U2 R2 U2 R U R' U' R' U' R2 U' R' U R U R' U' R U2 R2 U' R U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R' U2 R U R' U' R2 U R' U' R2 U R U R U R U' R U2 R U' R2 U R' U' R U' R U R U' R' U2 R2 U' R U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R U R' U' R U R' U R U2 R' U2 R U R2 U R U R U' R U R' U' R U2 R' U' R' U R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U2 R U2 R U' R U R' U R' U2 R2 U' R U R U2 R2 U R2 U R' U2 R2 U R2 U' R2 U R2 U2 R U R2 U2 R' U2 R U R2 U' R2 U' R U2 R2 U' R' U R2 U2 R' U' R' U R U2 R' U' R' U2 R2 U' R2 U' R U' R' U' R' U2 R U' R' U R' U2 R' U2 R2 U R U R' U2 R2 U R' U R U' R' U2 R' U2 R2 U' R2 U' R' U R2 U' R U R U' R2 U' R2 U2 R U' R U2 R U' R U' R' U R' U2 R U' R U' R2 U' R2 U2 R' U R' U' R2 U' R2 U' R U' R' U' R R' U R2 U2 R' U' R2 U' R2 U2 R' U2 R U' R2 U2 R' U' R2 U2 R2 U R' U2 R2 U R U2 R U' R U' R2 U R2 U2 R2 U2 R U2 R2 U R2 U R U' R2 U' R' U R U' R U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R' U R U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R' U' R U2 R U2 R' U R U R U' R U' R U2 R' U R U R2 U R2 U R' U' R U R' U R' U2 R' U2 R' U' R' U2 R U R2 U2 R U' R2 U2 R U2 R U' R2 U' R' U2 R U R2 U' R2 U R2 U R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R2 U R' U R' U2 R2 U' R U R2 U2 R U' R' U' R' U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' R U2 R U' R2 U R' U R U R U2 R U' R' U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U R' U' R2 U R' U2 R' U' R' U2 R U R2 U R U R2 U' R2 U2 R' U R U' R' U R U' R2 U2 R' U' R U2 R U' R U2 R' U2 R U' R2 U' R U' R2 U2 R U' R' U' R2 U R2 U R U2 R' U R2 U R U' R U2 R U2 R' U' R U' R U' R' U' R U2 R' U2 R' U2 R U' R' U' R2 U R U2 R2 U2 R' U' R2 U' R' U' R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R U R U' R U2 R U2 R' U' R U2 R' U2 R' U2 R U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 R2 U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R' U2 R' U R' U' R2 U R U2 R' U' R' U R' U2 R U2 R U' R2 U' R U' R U' R2 U R2 U R2 U' R U R U2 R U' R2 U' R' U R U R' U R' U' R2 U R' U' R' U R' U2 R U2 R U' R2 U R2 U2 R' U2 R' U R U R2 U R2 U R U R2 U2 R U' R2 U' R2 U' R U2 R U' R U2 R U' R' U2 R U R' U R2 U' R U R2 U2 R2 U R U R2 U' R U2 R' U R U' R' U R' U R U2 R' U' R' U R' U2 R2 U2 R' U' R2 U R U2 R2 U R' U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R U' R' U2 R2 U R U R2 U R U2 R U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R' U R' U' R2 U' R2 U R' U' R U R2 U R U2 R U2 R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U R U2 R' U' R U R' U2 R' U2 R' U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U2 R U' R U R U' R' U R2 U2 R U2 R U R U2 R U R2 U R2 U R' U' R' U R' U2 R2 U' R U2 R U' R' U' R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R' U R U R' U2 R2 U R2 U R U' R U2 R U R U2 R' U2 R2 U R' U R U' R2 U' R2 U R' U' R' U' R U R2 U R' U' R U2 R' U R' U R U R U2 R U' R2 U R' U' R2 U' R' U' R2 U' R2 U' R' U R' U2 R' U' R2 U' R U' R' U R U2 R U' R2 U' R U' R U' R U2 R2 U2 R2 U R' U2 R U R' U' R' U R2 U' R2 U R U R' U2 R2 U R U R2 U2 R U R' U' R' U' R' U' R' U' R' U R2 U' R' U' R' U' R2 U R' U' R U2 R U R' U R2 U R2 U' R U R' U R' U R2 U R U R' U2 R U R2 U R2 U R' U2 R U' R' U' R U R' U2 R' U R2 U R' U2 R U' R2 U2 R' U' R U2 R U2 R' U R' U2 R U R U R U' R2 U R U' R2 U' R U2 R U2 R U2 R' U R' U' R U2 R2 U R2 U R2 U R' U2 R U2 R U R2 U2 R' U' R' U2 R2 U' R' U2 R2 U R2 U' R2 U' R' U2 R2 U' R U2 R' U' R2 U2 R' U' R2 U' R2 U' R' U2 R' U2 R' U' R' U R2 U R2 U2 R' U2 R2 U' R2 U R U' R' U R' U2 R2 U' R2 U2 R U2 R2 U' R' U2 R' U R2 U R' U' R' U' R U R U R2 U R2 U' R U2 R2 U' R' U' R U2 R' U2 R2 U' R2 U R2 U' R' U2 R U' R2 U R U R U' R U R2 U' R2 U2 R U' R' U R' U' R' U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U2 R U' R2 U2 R2 U R2 U R' U2 R U R U' R U' R2 U' R2 U' R' U2 R' U2 R U' R' U R U' R U' R U2 R2 U2 R2 U R2 U R U2 R U' R' U' R U R' U2 R2 U' R U2 R U2 R U2 R' U' R2 U R' U' R2 U' R2 U R2 U2 R' U' R' U R' U R2 U' R U' R U R2 U' R' U' R2 U2 R U' R U' R' U' R2 U2 R2 U R' U2 R U R' U R' U' R U R2 U2 R2 U R2 U' R2 U R' U2 R' U' R2 U2 R' U' R U2 R2 U2 R' U R U R U2 R' U R' U R2 U' R' U R' U2 R' U2 R2 U R2 U R' U' R' U2 R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U' R2 U' R' U' R' U' R' U2 R' U R' U' R2 U R U R U2 R' U2 R U' R' U R' U R U' R2 U R U' R' U R U R U R' U R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R U2 R2 U2 R' U' R2 U R2 U R' U2 R2 U R U' R' U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R U2 R' U' R2 U R U R2 U2 R' U2 R' U' R2 U R' U' R2 U2 R' U' R U R2 U' R U R U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R' U' R2 U2 R U' R' U R' U' R' U R U2 R' U R' U R U' R U2 R' U R U' R' U2 R' U R U' R U' R U R' U' R2 U R2 U' R2 U R2 U R' U R U2 R' U2 R2 U' R' U' R2 U R2 U R2 U' R U2 R' U' R2 U' R U R' U' R U2 R2 U2 R' U' R' U' R2 U2 R' U R' U' R U R U R U2 R U2 R' U R' U' R2 U2 R U2 R U R U R2 U R2 U R U R2 U' R2 U2 R' U R' U R' U R' U2 R U R U R' U2 R U' R U R' U' R U2 R2 U2 R U R2 U2 R2 U' R' U2 R U' R U R2 U2 R U' R U R U2 R' U' R' U2 R' U R' U' R U R U R U R2 U2 R2 U2 R U' R U2 R U' R' U2 R' U2 R U R2 U2 R' U R U R U' R U' R2 U R2 U2 R U R U' R U2 R2 U' R U R' U2 R' U R2 U R2 U R U' R2 U R U R' U2 R' U' R' U R2 U2 R2 U' R' U' R2 U2 R' U2 R U R U R2 U R2 U' R U2 R U' R U' R2 U R' U' R' U2 R2 U2 R U' R2 U' R U R U R U R U' R2 U R' U R' U' R U2 R2 U' R U R' U' R' U' R' U' R U' R' U' R U' R' U R' U' R2 U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R2 U R U2 R U2 R U2 R2 U R' U R2 U2 R' U' R U R' U' R2 U2 R U R U2 R U2 R U2 R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R U2 R' U' R' U' R2 U R2 U R' U2 R' U2 R U' R U2 R U R' U2 R2 U2 R' U' R U' R2 U R' U' R U R U' R' U R' U2 R' U R' U' R' U' R2 U' R' U2 R' U R U R' U' R U R' U2 R U R' U' R' U2 R U' R' U' R' U R2 U' R2 U R2 U' R U' R2 U2 R' U R U' R U2 R2 U2 R' U2 R' U2 R' U R' U2 R U' R U R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R U' R' U2 R' U2 R' U2 R' U2 R' U R2 U' R' U2 R2 U' R' U R' U' R U' R U2 R U2 R U R U2 R U2 R' U2 R U2 R2 U' R' U' R U2 R' U2 R U R U2 R' U R U2 R U R U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R U2 R U' R' U' R2 U R' U' R2 U' R U2 R2 U R U' R U2 R U2 R U R2 U R2 U R' U' R' U' R U2 R2 U' R' U' R2 U' R' U2 R U R U R U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U2 R U2 R U' R' U' R U R2 U' R2 U R2 U' R' U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R U2 R U R' U2 R' U2 R2 U' R U' R' U' R' U' R' U2 R U' R' U R' U R' U R' U R U' R U' R U R' U2 R' U' R' U R' U R U2 R U2 R2 U R2 U2 R U' R U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R U R U R2 U R U R' U R2 U2 R U' R' U2 R U' R U R U' R U' R2 U' R2 U2 R U' R2 U2 R' U' R' U R' U' R U' R2 U' R2 U R2 U2 R' U2 R U' R U2 R U2 R' U2 R' U' R2 U2 R U R' U' R2 U R U R U2 R' U2 R2 U' R2 U' R' U R U R2 U' R' U2 R2 U2 R U' R2 U R U2 R2 U' R' U2 R U R U' R' U2 R2 U R2 U' R' U' R' U' R U R' U' R U R2 U' R' U2 R' U2 R2 U R U R2 U2 R' U' R U' R' U R U R' U R' U2 R2 U R2 U2 R' U2 R U R2 U' R2 U' R2 U' R2 U' R U2 R' U R2 U' R' U R' U2 R' U R U R U' R' U2 R2 U' R' U R U R' U R U2 R U R U R' U' R' U2 R U R U2 R U R' U R' U R U R2 U' R2 U' R U' R' U' R2 U2 R' U2 R2 U' R' U' R2 U' R2 U2 R U' R2 U R' U' R U2 R' U2 R' U R' U2 R2 U R2 U R U R' U' R' U2 R2 U R U R' U' R2 U2 R U' R U' R2 U R' U2 R U R U R2 U R U R2 U2 R2 U' R U R2 U2 R' U' R2 U2 R2 U R2 U' R U' R U R2 U2 R' U2 R2 U' R2 U2 R' U' R2 U R' U' R' U R U' R2 U2 R2 U R2 U R U2 R' U2 R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R' U' R2 U R2 U' R' U2 R2 U2 R U R U2 R U R U R U R' U R' U2 R U R' U' R' U' R' U2 R2 U R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R' U R' U R U R U' R2 U' R' U2 R U2 R U R U' R' U' R' U2 R2 U' R2 U2 R U2 R U' R' U' R U' R' U R2 U R U R U R' U' R2 U R' U2 R2 U' R' U' R' U' R U' R2 U R2 U R' U R U R U2 R2 U' R2 U2 R U2 R U2 R2 U R2 U' R2 U2 R' U R U2 R2 U' R' U R U' R' U' R' U R U' R' U2 R' U2 R U2 R' U' R U' R2 U R' U' R2 U R' U2 R U2 R2 U R U R U2 R' U2 R U2 R2 U' R' U R' U R U' R2 U R' U' R U' R' U' R' U2 R' U2 R' U2 R U' R U R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R U' R' U R' U2 R' U R' U R' U' R' U2 R' U' R2 U R2 U' R2 U' R' U' R U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R U2 R' U R' U R' U2 R' U R' U R2 U2 R U' R U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R' U' R U2 R2 U' R' U2 R2 U2 R' U' R U2 R2 U R' U2 R' U R U2 R2 U' R2 U R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R U2 R' U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U R2 U' R' U' R U2 R' U2 R U R U2 R2 U' R U R' U R' U R' U R U R U' R U' R' U2 R' U' R' U2 R U R U' R2 U R2 U2 R U' R' U2 R U2 R U' R2 U R' U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R U' R' U' R2 U R U' R U R2 U2 R U' R2 U' R' U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R2 U R' U' R U2 R' U' R U' R U' R' U' R U2 R U2 R U2 R' U R2 U' R2 U' R U R' U R2 U R' U' R2 U2 R' U' R2 U' R2 U' R' U2 R2 U R2 U R U R' U R' U2 R U' R' U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R' U' R U' R U2 R' U2 R' U R2 U R U' R U2 R2 U R' U2 R2 U R2 U' R U2 R2 U R2 U' R U' R2 U2 R U' R U2 R' U' R' U2 R2 U R U R U2 R' U' R' U R' U R U' R' U2 R U R2 U2 R' U' R2 U' R U R2 U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R U R2 U R' U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R' U2 R2 U' R' U R2 U2 R2 U R2 U2 R U' R U R2 U R2 U' R' U2 R' U' R2 U2 R' U R2 U2 R' U2 R U2 R U' R U R U R' U R U' R U' R2 U R U2 R' U' R U' R U' R' U2 R2 U2 R U R U2 R U' R U R U' R' U R U2 R U R' U2 R U' R2 U2 R U2 R U2 R' U2 R2 U R2 U' R' U R' U2 R' U2 R' U' R' U2 R2 U2 R' U2 R U R U R U R' U R' U' R U R U' R U2 R U R' U2 R U' R U' R' U' R U2 R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R U2 R2 U R2 U2 R' U R U2 R U2 R U' R U2 R2 U R' U' R U R U' R' U' R U2 R2 U' R U2 R U2 R2 U R U' R2 U R' U R U R' U' R2 U' R' U2 R U2 R' U2 R2 U' R' U2 R2 U2 R' U' R2 U' R' U' R2 U' R2 U R U R' U2 R2 U' R2 U R' U' R U R U' R U2 R' U' R' U R U' R U' R U2 R U' R U2 R U' R' U' R U R U2 R U' R U' R U2 R' U' R U' R2 U R' U R' U' R U' R2 U' R U2 R U R' U2 R2 U2 R U' R U R U R U2 R' U' R' U' R2 U2 R' U2 R U R' U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R U R2 U' R2 U R2 U' R U R U R' U R2 U R U2 R U2 R' U R2 U R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U R' U2 R' U R' U2 R2 U R U' R' U' R' U' R2 U' R U R2 U' R2 U2 R U R2 U2 R U' R' U R U' R2 U R2 U' R2 U R U R2 U' R U' R' U2 R' U2 R2 U R' U2 R2 U2 R' U R2 U R U' R2 U R' U' R U' R' U R2 U2 R2 U' R U2 R U2 R U2 R' U' R' U2 R U' R' U2 R U' R2 U2 R2 U' R' U2 R2 U R' U2 R2 U' R' U R2 U2 R U' R' U R U' R U' R U' R' U2 R' U2 R U R' U R U R U R U' R2 U2 R U R U' R U R2 U' R2 U2 R U2 R' U' R U2 R2 U R U R' U2 R' U' R' U2 R2 U' R2 U2 R U' R' U R' U' R' U2 R2 U R2 U R' U R' U R2 U R2 U' R U' R U' R2 U' R2 U2 R U' R' U2 R2 U' R' U R' U' R U' R' U' R' U R2 U R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U R U' R U2 R U2 R' U2 R' U2 R' U2 R U' R U2 R U' R2 U R2 U R U R2 U' R' U R U2 R' U' R' U2 R' U R' U2 R U R' U R' U' R' U2 R2 U2 R' U R U2 R2 U' R U2 R U R U R2 U R U' R2 U R U R2 U' R U2 R U' R2 U2 R' U' R2 U2 R2 U' R' U R U2 R' U' R U R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U R U R U2 R2 U R2 U2 R U R2 U2 R' U R2 U' R U' R2 U R2 U R' U R' U' R2 U' R U R U R U' R' U R U R' U2 R2 U' R' U2 R2 U R' U R U R2 U R2 U' R U R2 U R2 U R' U R U R' U' R U2 R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' R U' R' U2 R2 U R' U' R U2 R' U2 R' U R U2 R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U' R2 U R' U2 R U2 R U R2 U2 R U' R2 U R' U2 R U R' U2 R' U R' U R U' R2 U2 R U' R' U R' U' R U R' U R2 U R2 U R' U2 R2 U' R2 U R' U R' U2 R2 U R U' R2 U2 R U2 R2 U R2 U R2 U' R2 U2 R' U2 R U' R' U2 R' U2 R' U' R U' R2 U2 R' U2 R' U2 R2 U R2 U2 R2 U2 R U' R2 U R' U2 R2 U R' U' R' U2 R' U R' U' R' U2 R' U' R U R U' R2 U' R' U R2 U R' U R' U' R' U2 R2 U2 R U2 R' U' R' U2 R' U' R2 U R' U' R' U2 R2 U2 R' U' R' U R2 U' R2 U R U' R U' R2 U' R' U R2 U R' U' R2 U' R U2 R' U' R' U' R U' R U' R U' R2 U R U' R' U2 R U2 R' U' R' U' R2 U2 R' U' R2 U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R2 U' R' U' R2 U2 R' U' R U2 R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U' R U' R2 U R U' R2 U R' U2 R' U2 R U2 R2 U' R' U R U R2 U2 R' U2 R U R U' R U' R U2 R U R2 U' R U' R2 U2 R U2 R U R2 U' R2 U R' U R' U R U R U' R2 U R U R2 U2 R U R' U2 R2 U R2 U R2 U' R U' R2 U' R' U' R2 U' R U R2 U R2 U2 R2 U' R U R' U' R2 U' R' U R2 U' R' U2 R U' R2 U R' U' R U2 R' U R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U' R' U R' U' R U' R2 U' R' U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U' R' U2 R2 U R U R2 U2 R' U' R' U' R U' R2 U2 R U' R2 U' R' U R U2 R' U R U2 R U R U' R U2 R U' R' U' R2 U' R' U R' U2 R U2 R' U2 R2 U R U R2 U2 R' U' R' U' R' U2 R2 U' R U R2 U R U2 R U R' U2 R' U' R' U2 R' U' R' U' R2 U R2 U2 R' U2 R U2 R2 U2 R' U' R' U R2 U' R' U2 R2 U' R U2 R U R' U' R U R' U' R' U2 R U2 R' U' R' U' R' U R2 U' R' U R' U2 R2 U' R2 U R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U' R U2 R2 U' R U R U' R' U' R' U' R' U R U R U' R2 U R U R' U R U R2 U' R U' R' U2 R' U R' U R2 U' R U' R' U R U' R' U R U U' R U2 R U'



U R U' R' // Setup DR
U' R U R U' R // Unnecessarily Longer Domino
U' R2 U R2 U // Finish in 15 

Next: M' U M U2 M2 U' M2 U' M U2 M U2 M' U2 M' U M U'


----------



## ProStar (Apr 25, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: M' U M U2 M2 U' M2 U' M U2 M U2 M' U2 M' U M U'



M U2 M2 // F2L (3)

U' F' U' r' F2 r F U R U2 R' // ELL (11, 14)

14 Moves 


NEXT: L2 U' L' U2 L2 U2 L' U L2 U2 L2 U2 L U2 L U' L' U' L2 U2 L U' L U' L2


----------



## ch_ts (Apr 26, 2020)

ProStar said:


> NEXT: L2 U' L' U2 L2 U2 L' U L2 U2 L2 U2 L U2 L U' L' U' L2 U2 L U' L U' L2



U2 L U' L //pseudo F2L
L U L' U L U2 L' //sune
L' U' L U' L' U2 L //sune
L2 //fix pseudo
view

Next: U' R U' R' U' R' U R U R2 U2 R U2 R U2 R' U R2 U R U2 R2 U2 R' U


----------



## WoowyBaby (Apr 27, 2020)

ch_ts said:


> Next: U' R U' R' U' R' U R U R2 U2 R U2 R U2 R' U R2 U R U2 R2 U2 R' U



R2 U' R' U2 R U'//sq
R2 U' R U2//setup
R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R//finish (21)

Next: U R' U' R U R' U' R U' R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U R U2 R U' R2 U R2 U'


----------



## GenTheThief (Apr 30, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> Next: r u r' u' r' u r2 u' r' u' r u r' u'


So, a while ago I discovered some sequences that would solve <r, U> scrambles. That move group is a lot easier to work with. This I had struggled with and never bothered to put in enough work to actually do. Anyway, I finally found something that works.

Solution 1317HTM, 1449QTM

I want to try this by hand eventually, but its really hard to not make any mistakes, given the insane solution lengths.




WoowyBaby said:


> U R' U' R U R' U' R U' R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U R U2 R U' R2 U R2 U'


U R' U' R U R U R' U' R U R U' R E B' D B' D' B2 D B' // 23 HTM

Next: U2 R U R U2 R2 U' R U R' U' R U R' U R2 U R U2 R' U R' U R' U2


----------



## JWinslow23 (Apr 30, 2020)

GenTheThief said:


> Next: U2 R U R U2 R2 U' R U R' U' R U R' U R2 U R U2 R' U R' U R' U2


Okay, never really done 2Gen stuff before, let's give this a shot.

U2 R' U' R U' R U R' // F2L pairs
U' R2 U R2 U2 R' U2 R // F2L
U' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R // OLL
R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U // PLL

37 HTM after cancellations. Not bad. Optimal is apparently 17 HTM.

Next: R U R U R' U R' U R2 U2 R' U2 R U2 R U2 R U2 R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U R 

Optimal for that one is 13 HTM, good luck!


----------



## brododragon (Apr 30, 2020)

JWinslow23 said:


> Okay, never really done 2Gen stuff before, let's give this a shot.
> 
> U2 R' U' R U' R U R' // F2L pairs
> U' R2 U R2 U2 R' U2 R // F2L
> ...


The solution doesn't have to be 2-Gen.


----------



## ProStar (Apr 30, 2020)

JWinslow23 said:


> Next: R U R U R' U R' U R2 U2 R' U2 R U2 R U2 R U2 R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U R



R2 U' R' U2 R U R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U2 R2 // 13 Moves


NEXT: L2 E L E' L2 E' L E2 L2 E' L2 E L2 E2 L' E' L2 E L E2 L E2 L' E' L2


----------



## Cuberstache (Apr 30, 2020)

ProStar said:


> NEXT: L2 E L E' L2 E' L E2 L2 E' L2 E L2 E2 L' E' L2 E L E2 L E2 L' E' L2


L E L E' L E L E // EO
L' E L2 E' L // L/R
E2 L2 E L2 E L2 // Finish

NEXT: R U R' U2 R U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R U' R2 U2 R U' R' U' R U R' U2 R2 U' R2


----------



## ProStar (Apr 30, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> NEXT: R U R' U2 R U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R U' R2 U2 R U' R' U' R U R' U2 R2 U' R2



/* Scramble */
R U R' U2 R U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R U' R2 U2 R U' R' U' R U R' U2 R2 U' R2

/* Solve */
U' R' U R' U R' U' R // F2L-1 Edge (8)

U R U2 R' // COLL [Sune, cancelled a bunch] (4, 12)

U' S U2 S' U S' U2 S' U' S2 U // L5EP (11, 23)

// View at alg.cubing.net


NEXT: U R2 U2 R U R2 U' R' U R U R U2 R U' R' U2 R2 U R' U R U2 R'


----------



## Cuberstache (May 1, 2020)

ProStar said:


> NEXT: U R2 U2 R U R2 U' R' U R U R U2 R U' R' U2 R2 U R' U R U2 R'


Interesting scramble

R U R' U R U2 R' U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 R // Twist Two
U2 R' U2 R U R' U R U2 R' U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 R2 U' // Twist Two More

NEXT: U2 R2 U' R2 U2 R' U R' U' R2 U' R U R' U R' U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R U' R U


----------



## JWinslow23 (May 1, 2020)

ProStar said:


> NEXT: U R2 U2 R U R2 U' R' U R U R U2 R U' R' U2 R2 U R' U R U2 R'





brododragon said:


> The solution doesn't have to be 2-Gen.


Very well, here's a 6Gen solution.

U R' U2 B2 R F R' F' D2 F' L' F D2 B2 (14 HTM, found with Cube Explorer  )

Next: R2 U' R' U R2 U R' U2 R' U2 R2 U' R U2 R U' R2 U R2 U2 R' U' R2 U' R2


----------



## WoowyBaby (May 1, 2020)

JWinslow23 said:


> Next: R2 U' R' U R2 U R' U2 R' U2 R2 U' R U2 R U' R2 U R2 U2 R' U' R2 U' R2



U R' U2 * R' U // DR
R U2 R2 U2 R U2 // 3E
*= U2 R' U' R' U' R2 U R U R

15 moves.

Next: R' U2 R U R U R2 U' R U2 R2 U2 R U2 R' U' R U' R U


----------



## WoowyBaby (May 1, 2020)

JWinslow23 said:


> Next: R2 U' R' U R2 U R' U2 R' U2 R2 U' R U2 R U' R2 U R2 U2 R' U' R2 U' R2



U R' U2 * R' U // DR
R U2 R2 U2 R U2 // 3E
*= U2 R' U' R' U' R2 U R U R

15 moves.

Next: R' U2 R U R U R2 U' R U2 R2 U2 R U2 R' U' R U' R U


----------



## brododragon (May 1, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> U R' U2 * R' U // DR
> R U2 R2 U2 R U2 // 3E
> *= U2 R' U' R' U' R2 U R U R
> 
> ...





WoowyBaby said:


> U R' U2 * R' U // DR
> R U2 R2 U2 R U2 // 3E
> *= U2 R' U' R' U' R2 U R U R
> 
> ...


When the solution's so good you have to post it twice.


----------



## WoowyBaby (May 1, 2020)

brododragon said:


> When the solution's so good you have to post it twice.


Oops lol


----------



## LunarStellar (May 2, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: R' U2 R U R U R2 U' R U2 R2 U2 R U2 R' U' R U' R U



F2L -1 Corner: R U R2 U R' U R' U R U2 R U' R'
TOLS: U2 R U' R' U' R U2 R
TSLE U' R U' R' U' R U2 R' U2 R U2 R' U R U R' U2

NEXT: R U R U' R2 U2 R' U' R' U' R' U' R U2 R U' R U2 R U R2 U R' U2 R2


----------



## xcross (May 2, 2020)

cross // R'
Pair 1 // U R U' R' U R U R'
Pair 2 // U' R' U2 R U2 R' U' R
OLL // U' R U R' U R U2 R'
PLL // R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2

NEXT: R U R' R2 U' R U R U' R2 U2 R' U2 R U' R2


----------



## ProStar (May 3, 2020)

xcross said:


> NEXT: R U R' R2 U' R U R U' R2 U2 R' U2 R U' R2




Did this OH

/* Scramble */
R U R' R2 U' R U R U' R2 U2 R' U2 R U' R2

/* Solve */
R2 U2 R' U' R U R2 U2 R U' R' U' R // F2L

R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' // COLL

U' R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' U' // PLL

// View at alg.cubing.net

10.49, 37 Moves, ~3.53 TPS


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (May 3, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Did this OH
> 
> /* Scramble */
> R U R' R2 U' R U R U' R2 U2 R' U2 R U' R2
> ...


Next?


----------



## ProStar (May 3, 2020)

Cubingcubecuber said:


> Next?



R' U2 R' U R' U2 R U R'


----------



## WoowyBaby (May 3, 2020)

ProStar said:


> R' U2 R' U R' U2 R U R'



I speedsolved this:

y2 z
U2 R U2 R' // Orient All
U' R2 U R2 U // Solve Most
R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 // U-Perm to Finish

20 moves, 4.62 seconds, 4.33 TPS

Next: R2 U2 R U2 R' U' R U R' U2 R U2 R U2 R' U2 R2


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (May 3, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> I speedsolved this:
> 
> y2 z
> U2 R U2 R' // Orient All
> ...


I speedsolved this inefficiently
R' U2 R2 U R' U' R U R2 U' R2 U R U2 R' U2 R U' R' // RB
U2 F R' F' r U R U' r' // OLL
U R' B' R U' R D R' U R D' R2 B R U // PLL

43 moves, 10.33 seconds, 4.16 TPS


----------



## ProStar (May 3, 2020)

What WarriorCatCuber said:



WarriorCatCuber said:


> I speedsolved this inefficiently
> R' U2 R2 U R' U' R U R2 U' R2 U R U2 R' U2 R U' R' // RB
> U2 F R' F' r U R U' r' // OLL
> U R' B' R U' R D R' U R D' R2 B R U // PLL
> ...



WarriorCatCuber *didn't* say:



> Next: R' U2 R' U2 R U2 R U2 R' U' R2 U' R2 U' R' U' R' U2 R' U R' U2 R U R'



/* Scramble */
R' U2 R' U2 R U2 R U2 R' U' R2 U' R2 U' R' U' R' U2 R' U R' U2 R U R'

/* Solve */
U R U R' U2 R U' R U2 R' U R U' R' // F2L

U' x D' R' U R D R2 D2 R U' R' D2 R2 // ZBLL

// View at alg.cubing.net


NEXT: U R' U' R U R2 U' R2 U2 R U' R' U' R2 U' R' U R U2 R' U R U2 R' U


----------



## ProStar (May 3, 2020)

ProStar said:


> NEXT: U R' U' R U R2 U' R2 U2 R U' R' U' R2 U' R' U R U2 R' U R U2 R' U



/* Scramble */
U R' U' R U R2 U' R2 U2 R U' R' U' R2 U' R' U R U2 R' U R U2 R' U

/* Solve */
R U' R U' R2 U R U2 R2 U' R U' R' U2 R // L2P-1+CLP (15)

U' S' U2 S U' S' U2 S // L5EP (8, 23)

// View at alg.cubing.net


NEXT: U' R' U R U R U2 R2 U R' U' R' U2 R U' R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U2 R' U2


----------



## ProStar (May 11, 2020)

ProStar said:


> NEXT: U' R' U R U R U2 R2 U R' U' R' U2 R U' R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U2 R' U2



/* Scramble */
U' R' U R U R U2 R2 U R' U' R' U2 R U' R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U2 R' U2

/* Solve */
R' U R' U R2 U' R' U' R' U R U' R' U // F2L-1 (14)

R U R2 U2 R' U R2 U' R' U R2 U R // CLP (13, 27)

U' S2 U' S U2 S' U' S2 // EPLL (8, 35)

// View at alg.cubing.net


NEXT: R' U2 R' U R U2 R2 U' R' U' R U2 R U2 R' U' R' U2 R2 U' R U2 R U R2


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (May 11, 2020)

ProStar said:


> NEXT: R' U2 R' U R U2 R2 U' R' U' R U2 R U2 R' U' R' U2 R2 U' R U2 R U R2


R2 U' R' U2 R' U R2 U2 R' U2 R U' R' // RB
U' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R // COLL
U2 M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 U' // EPLL
Nothing searched up yay 32 STM
NEXT: U M U2 M' U' M U' M' U2 M U M U M U' M2


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 11, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> NEXT: U M U2 M' U' M U' M' U2 M U M U M U' M2


U M' R U' Rw' U' M' U Rw U R' // EO
M2 U2 M' U // L4E
15 Moves 
nice LR edge skip. I'm trying to learn how to do proper L6E

NEXT: R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U R' U' R2 U2 R' U2 R' U2


----------



## Cuberstache (May 11, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> NEXT: R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U R' U' R2 U2 R' U2 R' U2


U2 R U' R U R // Square
U2 R U R' U R U R // F2L
U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' U2 // 2GLL

NEXT: U2 R U2 R' U R2 U' R U2 R2 U R2 U2 R U R2 U' R2 U' R' U2 R' U2 R U2


----------



## ProStar (May 11, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> NEXT: U2 R U2 R' U R2 U' R U2 R2 U R2 U2 R U R2 U' R2 U' R' U2 R' U2 R U2



/* Scramble */
U2 R U2 R' U R2 U' R U2 R2 U R2 U2 R U R2 U' R2 U' R' U2 R' U2 R U2

/* Solve */
R' U R U' R2 U R U' R' U2 R U R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R // F2L (19)

U2 S2 U' S U2 S' U' S2 // LL (8, 27)

// View at alg.cubing.net


NEXT: R U R U2 R U' R' U R' U R' U R U2 R2 U R' U2 R' U R2 U2 R U2 R


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (May 11, 2020)

ProStar said:


> NEXT: R U R U2 R U' R' U R' U R' U R U2 R2 U R' U2 R' U R2 U2 R U2 R


U2 R2 U' R U R' U R' U' R // RB
U2 R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R // COLL
M2 U M2 U2 M2 U M2 // EPLL
NEXT: M U M' U M' U' M' U


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (May 11, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> NEXT: M U M' U M' U' M' U


M' U' M' U' // EOLR(B)
u2 M' u2 M' // L4E
8 STM
NEXT:
U M' U' M' U M2 U M' U' M' U


----------



## ProStar (May 11, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> U M' U' M' U M2 U M' U' M' U



/* Scramble */
U M' U' M' U M2 U M' U' M' U

/* Solve */
M U M' F2 M2 F2 U // F2L (7)

y2 r U R' U' M U R U' R' // ELL (9, 16)

// View at alg.cubing.net


NEXT: U R U2 R U' R' U R U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R' U R2 U' R2 U' R U R' U2 R U


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (May 11, 2020)

ProStar said:


> NEXT: U R U2 R U' R' U R U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R' U R2 U' R2 U' R U R' U2 R U


U R2 U' R' U R' U2 R U R' // RB
U2 R U R' U R U2 R' // COLL
U M2 U M' U2 M U M2 // EPLL
NEXT:
M U M U M U M' U M U M' U2 M' U'


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 11, 2020)

ProStar said:


> NEXT: U R U2 R U' R' U R U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R' U R2 U' R2 U' R U R' U2 R U


R U R U2 R U R' U2 R' U' R U' R' U' R // Cross + F2L
R U R' U R U2 R' U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 R // OLL
R' U' R2 U R U R' U' R U R U' R U' R' // PLL

EDIT: Ninja'd by @WarriorCatCuber. Use his scramble.


----------



## ProStar (May 12, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> NEXT: M U M U M U M' U M U M' U2 M' U'



/* Scramble */
M U M U M U M' U M U M' U2 M' U'

/* Solve */
M' U M' U M U M U2 M2 U M' // EOLR (11)

U2 M U2 M // L4E (4, 15)

// View at alg.cubing.net


NEXT: L' U' L2 U L' U2 L2 U L2 U' L2 U L U L U2 L' U' L2 U2 L U L' U' L


----------



## TipsterTrickster (May 12, 2020)

ProStar said:


> NEXT: L' U' L2 U L' U2 L2 U L2 U' L2 U L U L U2 L' U' L2 U2 L U L' U' L


L U L2 U L2 U // F2L
D' L2 D2 L D2 L D2 L2 D' L' // LL

not 2 gen, but I don't care

Next: U R' U R2 U R U R U' R' U' R U' R U2 R2 U2 R U' R2 U' R' U2 R2 U


----------



## ProStar (May 12, 2020)

TipsterTrickster said:


> Next: U R' U R2 U R U R U' R' U' R U' R U2 R2 U2 R U' R2 U' R' U2 R2 U



/* Scramble */
U R' U R2 U R U R U' R' U' R U' R U2 R2 U2 R U' R2 U' R' U2 R2 U

/* Solve */
U' S' U2 S U' R U R U R U R' U2 R U R' // F2L (16)

L U L' U L U2 L' U L' U' L U' L' U2 L U' // ZBLL (16, 32)

// View at alg.cubing.net


NEXT: M U' M' U' M2 U M2 U M U2 M2 U M' U M2 U M2 U2 M2 U2 M2 U' M' U M2


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 12, 2020)

ProStar said:


> NEXT: U' B2 L2 D2 R2 F2 L2 U2 L' R' B' L R' U2


That's not 2gen.


----------



## ProStar (May 12, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> That's not 2gen.



Oh right, got mixed up with LSLL and 2Gen games. Edited.


----------



## ch_ts (May 12, 2020)

NEXT: U' B2 L2 D2 R2 F2 L2 U2 L' R' B' L R' U2 

M2 U2 M' U2 M2 U M U'
view



ProStar said:


> NEXT: M U' M' U' M2 U M2 U M U2 M2 U M' U M2 U M2 U2 M2 U2 M2 U' M' U M2



U2 M U2 M' U' M'
U2 M2 U2
view

Next: U M U2 M' U M' U' M' U' M2 U' M' U2 M2 U' M' U2 M U M U' M2 U' M2 U2


----------



## ProStar (May 12, 2020)

ch_ts said:


> Next: U M U2 M' U M' U' M' U' M2 U' M' U2 M2 U' M' U2 M U M U' M2 U' M2 U2



/* Scramble */
U M U2 M' U M' U' M' U' M2 U' M' U2 M2 U' M' U2 M U M U' M2 U' M2 U2

/* Solve */
U M' U M' U M U' M U2 M2 // EO+F2L (10)

U' M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 // EPLL (8, 18)

// View at alg.cubing.net


NEXT: M' U M2 U2 M' U M' U' M2 U' M U' M2 U2 M U2 M' U' M' U M' U M' U2 M'


----------



## Caden :) (May 12, 2020)

ProStar said:


> NEXT: M' U M2 U2 M' U M' U' M2 U' M U' M2 U2 M U2 M' U' M' U M' U M' U2 M'


U' M' U2 M U' M U M' // DF + DB Edges
M2 U M2 U M' U2 M2 U2 M' U // Z Perm

Next: U M2 U M U2 M' U2 M U' M' U2 M U M U' M2 U M2 U M' U2 M U M U2


----------



## WoowyBaby (May 13, 2020)

CadenG05 said:


> Next: U M2 U M U2 M' U2 M U' M' U2 M U M U' M2 U M2 U M' U2 M U M U2



M2 U2 M // First Three Edges (3)
M U’ M‘ U2 M’ U M U2 // Last Three Edges (7/10)

Next: U M U' M' U2 M U M2 U M' U M' U2 M' U M2


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 13, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: U M U' M' U2 M U M2 U M' U M' U2 M' U M2


U' M' U2 M U2 M' U M U2 M' U M' U // EO + LRE
M U2 M' U2 // L4E
17 Moves

NEXT: L2 R' L R L2 R' L R L R2 L' R' L R' L R L2 R' L R' L R2 L' R' L2 R2 L R' L2 R' L2 R2 L R2 L' R' L'


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (May 13, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> U' M' U2 M U2 M' U M U2 M' U M' U // EO + LRE
> M U2 M' U2 // L4E
> 17 Moves
> 
> NEXT: L2 R' L R L2 R' L R L R2 L' R' L R' L R L2 R' L R' L R2 L' R' L2 R2 L R' L2 R' L2 R2 L R2 L' R' L'


M// Solved
1 STM, 2 HTM, 2 QTM, 1 ETM
NEXT:
U2 M U' M U' M U' M2 U' M U M' U'


----------



## WoowyBaby (May 13, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> U2 M U' M U' M U' M2 U' M U M' U'



M' U' R' U' R U M U' R' U r // Solving EOLR Very Weirdly (11)
M2 U2 M2 U // Permute Midges (4/15)

Next: r2 u2 r2 u2 r2 u2 r2 u2 r2 u2 r2 u2 r2 u2


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (May 13, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: r2 u2 r2 u2 r2 u2 r2 u2 r2 u2 r2 u2 r2 u2


r2 E2 R2 U2 R2 // solved, 5 STM
NEXT: r U2 r' U2 r' U2 r U2 r2 U2 r' U2 r U2 r2 U2 r2


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (May 13, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> NEXT: r U2 r' U2 r' U2 r U2 r2 U2 r' U2 r U2 r2 U2 r2


R2 u2 r2 E2 R2 E2 // solved, 6 STM
NEXT: E' r E r E2 r E r E2 r' E'


----------



## WoowyBaby (May 13, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> NEXT: r U2 r' U2 r' U2 r U2 r2 U2 r' U2 r U2 r2 U2 r2



r U2 r U2 r U2 r // HTR (7)
R2 U2 S' U2 S U2 M2 // Finish (7/14)

Next: Ninja'd, next is E' r E r E2 r E r E2 r' E'


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (May 13, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> r U2 r U2 r U2 r // HTR (7)
> R2 U2 S' U2 S U2 M2 // Finish (7/14)
> 
> Next: Ninja'd, next is E' r E r E2 r E r E2 r' E'


Wow, I actually beat you on that rU scramble


----------



## ProStar (May 13, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: Ninja'd, next is E' r E r E2 r E r E2 r' E'



E r E2 r' E' r' E2 r' E' r' E

11 STM

EDIT: Reversed scramble by mistake 


NEXT: U' M' U M U2 M2 U2 M' U' M' U M2 U M' U' M' U' M2 U' M' U' M U M2 U


----------



## WoowyBaby (May 13, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> Wow, I actually beat you on that rU scramble


Well actually no, your solution doesn't work. Check it again.
If you can actually beat me on that, I'd congratulate you!


----------



## ProStar (May 13, 2020)

ProStar said:


> NEXT: U' M' U M U2 M2 U2 M' U' M' U M2 U M' U' M' U' M2 U' M' U' M U M2 U



M' U2 M' U2 M2 U M2 F2 M2 F2 // 3e (10)

[M', F' R' F] // Solved (18)


NEXT: M2 U M U2 M U M2 U2 M2 U M U2 M2 U2 M2 U' M U2 M U' M2 U2 M2 U' M'


----------



## WoowyBaby (May 13, 2020)

ProStar said:


> NEXT: M2 U M U2 M U M2 U2 M2 U M U2 M2 U2 M2 U' M U2 M U' M2 U2 M2 U' M'



M' U2 M' U2 M' U M' // EO
U2 M' // Break EO
U2 M // EO Again
U M2 U2 // Finish in 14

Next: R U2 R2 U2 R' U2 R' U' R2 U R2 U2 R' U R' U' R' U' R2 U2


----------



## ProStar (May 13, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: R U2 R2 U2 R' U2 R' U' R2 U R2 U2 R' U R' U' R' U' R2 U2



U' R U' R U R U' R U' R' U R // F2L (12)

y R2 U R' U' R' U R U R' U R U' R U' R2 // ZBLL (15, 27)


NEXT: E M E M' E2 M2 E' M2 E


----------



## WoowyBaby (May 13, 2020)

ProStar said:


> U' R U' R U R U' R U' R' U R // F2L (12)
> 
> y R2 U R' U' R' U R U R' U R U' R U' R2 // ZBLL (15, 27)
> 
> NEXT: E M E M' E2 M2 E' M2 E



Nice F2L 

M' *E* M *E'* // MEME to Finish (4)

Next: U2 R2 U' R U2 R' U2 R' U R' U 2 U R2 U2 R' U R2 U2


----------



## Cuberstache (May 13, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> M' E' M E // MEME to Finish (4)


You did the E moves the wrong way


----------



## TipsterTrickster (May 13, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: U2 R2 U' R U2 R' U2 R' U R' U 2 U R2 U2 R' U R2 U2


I'm just gonna assume the U 2 U is a U3
U2 R U' R' U R' // bloccs
U R' U R U' R' U R // f2l
U R U2 R' U' R U' R' U' // S U N E

Next: U2 R2 U R U2 R U' R U' R' U' R U R' U' R2 U2 R' U2 R' U R' U2 R U'


----------



## WoowyBaby (May 13, 2020)

TipsterTrickster said:


> Next: U2 R2 U R U2 R U' R U' R' U' R U R' U' R2 U2 R' U2 R' U R' U2 R U'



R U R2 U R // BLOX
U' R U' R U R' // WTF
U' R' U2 // DONE IN 14

Next: R U R' U2 R2 U R2 U R U2 R' U2 R' U2 R U' R' U' R2


----------



## ProStar (May 13, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> You did the E moves the wrong way



To whoever made slice move notation: I hate you


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 13, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: R U R' U2 R2 U R2 U R U2 R' U2 R' U2 R U' R' U' R2


R2 // Cross
U2 R' U' R U2 R U2 R' U2 R U' R' U R' U' R U' R' U' R // F2L
Skip // OLL
R' U' R U' R U R U' R' U R U R2 U' R' // PLL

Next Scramble: S E S' E2 S' E S2 E' S E S2


----------



## ProStar (May 13, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: R U R' U2 R2 U R2 U R U2 R' U2 R' U2 R U' R' U' R2



U R U' R2 // F2L-1 (4)

U R U2 R' U' R U R' U R' U' R U' R' U2 R U // LSLL (17, 21)


Edit: Ninja'ed. Use @BenChristman1's scramble


----------



## WoowyBaby (May 13, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Edit: Ninja'ed. Use @BenChristman1's scramble



What scramble? Lol


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 13, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> What scramble? Lol


Sorry, I edited it. Have fun with it!


----------



## WoowyBaby (May 13, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Sorry, I edited it. Have fun with it!


I will ! 


BenChristman1 said:


> Next Scramble: S E S' E2 S' E S2 E' S E S2




M' E M E // MEME to Finish in 4 even though the 2-gen moves are SE not ME but idc lol

Next: R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U R2 U' R2 U R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U R2 U R2 U R U R' U R U2 R' U' R' U' R2 U R2


----------



## ProStar (May 13, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> M' E M E // MEME to Finish in 4 even though the 2-gen moves are SE not ME but idc lol



_Again_? You _are_ cringy



WoowyBaby said:


> Next: R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U R2 U' R2 U R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U R2 U R2 U R U R' U R U2 R' U' R' U' R2 U R2



U' R U2 S' U2 S R2 // F2L (7)

M2 u' M2 u2 M2 u' M2 // This H-Perm because why not (7, 14)

Nice F2L


NEXT: U R' U R' U R U2 R' U R U' R' U' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R U' R' U2


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (May 13, 2020)

ProStar said:


> NEXT: U R' U R' U R U2 R' U R U' R' U' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R U' R' U2


R U R' U R2 U2 R // RB
U' R U2 R' U' R U' R' // COLL
U M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 U // EPLL
NEXT: U E' U E' U E U2 E' U E U' E' U' E U2 E2 U' E2 U' E2 U2 E U' E' U2


----------



## TipsterTrickster (May 13, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> NEXT: U E' U E' U E U2 E' U E U' E' U' E U2 E2 U' E2 U' E2 U2 E U' E' U2


*sigh* D

Next: u r u' r' u2 r2 u r2 u r u2 r' u' r u r' u' r' u' r2 u2 r u2 r2 (wide moves btw)


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 13, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> NEXT: U E' U E' U E U2 E' U E U' E' U' E U2 E2 U' E2 U' E2 U2 E U' E' U2


I hope I scrambled this right lol

Skip // Cross
E' // F2L
Skip // OLL
U' // PLL

Ninjad use @TipsterTrickster's scramble.


----------



## WoowyBaby (May 13, 2020)

ProStar said:


> U' R U2 S' U2 S R2 // F2L (7)
> 
> M2 u' M2 u2 M2 u' M2 // This H-Perm because why not (7, 14)




Or you could just do U R2 U2 R2 U2 R (6) to solve the whole thing lol



WarriorCatCuber said:


> NEXT: U E' U E' U E U2 E' U E U' E' U' E U2 E2 U' E2 U' E2 U2 E U' E' U2




R L' F2 B2 R L' U R L' F2 B2 R L' // Finish in 13

Oops that's not 2-gen....

D // Finish in 1

Oops that's still not 2-gen (it's only 1-gen)....

R2 D R2 D R2 D R2 D R2 D R2 D R2 D R2 D R2 D R2 D R2 D R2 D R2 D R2 D R2 D R2 D R2 D R2 D R2 D R2 D R2 D R2 D R2 D R2 D R2 D R2 D R2 D R2 D R2 D R2 D2 // Finish in 61

There we go, finally 2-gen 

Next: u r u' r' u2 r2 u r2 u r u2 r' u' r u r' u' r' u' r2 u2 r u2 r2 (wide moves btw)


----------



## WoowyBaby (May 13, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: u r u' r' u2 r2 u r2 u r u2 r' u' r u r' u' r' u' r2 u2 r u2 r2 (wide moves btw)



r2 R'
D S F2 R S R'
U' F2 R2 U'
F2 L2 B2 U2 S2
(17 moves)

Next: U M U M U M' U M U' M U2 M' U M2


----------



## ProStar (May 13, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: U M U M U M' U M U' M U2 M' U M2



U2 M U' M' U' M U' M U2 M2 U M U2 M' U2


NEXT: R U2 R U' R' U2 R' U' R2 U R U' R2 U2 R2 U R U2 R U2 R' U' R U2 R'


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 13, 2020)

ProStar said:


> NEXT: R U2 R U' R' U2 R' U' R2 U R U' R2 U2 R2 U R U2 R U2 R' U' R U2 R'


U2 R' U2 R2 U' R' U' R' U R U' R' U R U' R' U' R // Pseudo F2L
U' R' U' R U' R' // OLL
U' R' U' R' U' R' U R U R // "I cancel into U pram" 








alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net




NEXT: M2 U' M U M U' M2 U M' U M U M2 U M' U2 M U'


----------



## ProStar (May 13, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> NEXT: M2 U' M U M U' M2 U M' U M U M2 U M' U2 M U'



U M' U' M' U M U' M' U' M' U M2 U2 M' U2 M2

If only you could cancel into the scramble:

M2 U' M U M U' M2 U M' U M U M2 U M' *U2* M U'
U M' *U'* M' U M U' M' U' M' U M2 U2 M' U2 M2


NEXT: U R U R U R' U2 R U' R' U R2 U2 R2 U2 R U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U


----------



## WoowyBaby (May 13, 2020)

ProStar said:


> NEXT: U R U R U R' U2 R U' R' U R2 U2 R2 U2 R U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U



R U R U2 R' U' R' // Lol wtf everything is solved except 3e
R' U' R' U' R' U2 R U R U R' // Done in 17

Next: U R U R' U2 R2 U2 R U R U2 R' U R' U2 R' U R'


----------



## ProStar (May 13, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> R U R U2 R' U' *R'* // Lol wtf everything is solved except 3e
> *R' *U' R' U' R' U2 R U R U R' // Done in 17



Make that 16



WoowyBaby said:


> Next: U R U R' U2 R2 U2 R U R U2 R' U R' U2 R' U R'



/* Scramble */
U R U R' U2 R2 U2 R U R U2 R' U R' U2 R' U R'

/* Solve */
R2 U' R U' R2 U R2 U' R U2 R' U2 R' // F2L (13)

U S2 U' S' U2 S U' S2 // LL (8, 21)

// View at alg.cubing.net


NEXT: R U' R U2 R' U' R' U' R' U2 R' U' R' U2 R' U' R2 U' R U' R U R U R'


----------



## fun at the joy (May 13, 2020)

ProStar said:


> NEXT: U R U R U R' U2 R U' R' U R2 U2 R2 U2 R U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U


y' x' R U2 R' S' R U2 R' S // Comm to put White/Orange in place
U2 F2 U' F' L' U' L // Edges
y' R' D' R U R' D R
U2 R' D' R U2 R' D R // 2 Comms cuz I don't know any 2C2C stuff
30 rip



WoowyBaby said:


> Next: U R U R' U2 R2 U2 R U R U2 R' U R' U2 R' U R'


x' y' x'
R U2 R' U' R2 U R' U' R U' R' // F2L
R' D' R D R' D' R U' R' D R D' R' D R U // the 2-Sunes alg sucks
26



ProStar said:


> NEXT: R U' R U2 R' U' R' U' R' U2 R' U' R' U2 R' U' R2 U' R U' R U R U R'


R' U' R U2 R2 U R U' R2 U R U' R' U' R // lol F2L efficiency
R' D' R D R' D' R U2 R' D R D' R' D R // OLL
U R U R' U R' U' R2 U' R' U R' U R // PLL
42 lol

Next:
U' R U R U R' U' R2 U R U2 R U R2 U' R U' R' U' R' U R U2 R U


----------



## WoowyBaby (May 13, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> Next: U' R U R U R' U' R2 U R U2 R U R2 U' R U' R' U' R' U R U2 R U



U' R U R2 U' R2 U' R' // F2L
R' U' R U' R U R' U' R' U2 R U R U' R' U' // LL

Next: R2 U R' U2 R' U' R' U R2 U2 R2 U' R'


----------



## fun at the joy (May 13, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: R2 U R' U2 R' U' R' U R2 U2 R2 U' R'


R2 U R2 U' R2 // ab3e
x' E2 L' U2 L E2 L' U2 L 
13

Next:
U' M U2 M' U' M' U M' U M U M' U' M2 U2 M U' M2 U' M2 U' M U2 M' U'


----------



## Cuberstache (May 13, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Make that 16


It's 17 with the cancellation already


----------



## ch_ts (May 15, 2020)

fun at the joy said:


> Next:
> U' M U2 M' U' M' U M' U M U M' U' M2 U2 M U' M2 U' M2 U' M U2 M' U'



U M2 U M' 
U M' U' M U2 M' U' M U' M2
view

Next: R U' R U R' U R2 U' R' U' R2 U' R2 U R2 U2 R' U2 R U R U2 R U2 R2


----------



## Cuberstache (May 15, 2020)

ch_ts said:


> Next: R U' R U R' U R2 U' R' U' R2 U' R2 U R2 U2 R' U2 R U R U2 R U2 R2


R' U2 R' U R2 // F2L
U R' U R U' R' U R U2 R' U2 // 2GLL

Nice scramble lol

NEXT: R' U R2 U2 R2 U R' U R' U2 R2 U2 R U2 R2 U' R U2 R' U R' U' R2 U' R2


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 15, 2020)

ch_ts said:


> Next: R U' R U R' U R2 U' R' U' R2 U' R2 U R2 U2 R' U2 R U R U2 R U2 R2


R' U2 R' U R // Cross + F2L (5/5)
R U R' U R U' R' U R U2 R' U2 // 2GLL (12/17)

EDIT: Ninja'd, use @CuberStache's scramble.


----------



## ProStar (May 15, 2020)

CuberStache said:


> NEXT: R' U R2 U2 R2 U R' U R' U2 R2 U2 R U2 R2 U' R U2 R' U R' U' R2 U' R2



R' U R2 U R' U2 R' U R2 U R2 U2 // F2L (13)

R U' R U' R' U2 R2 U R' U R U2 R' // ZBLL (12, 25)


NEXT: U2 R' U2 R U R U R U R2 U R2 U R' U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R' U R' U R' U2


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 15, 2020)

ProStar said:


> NEXT: U2 R' U2 R U R U R U R2 U R2 U R' U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R' U R' U R' U2


U' R2 U' R U2 R' U R U2 R U R' // F2L
U' F' Rw U R' U' Rw' F R // OLL
L F' L B2 L' F L B2 L2 // PLL
Not exactly 2 gen but whatever


NEXT: R2 U2 R' U' R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R U' R' U2 R' U' R2 U R U2 R2 U R'


----------



## ProStar (May 15, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> NEXT: R2 U2 R' U' R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R U' R' U2 R' U' R2 U R U2 R2 U R'



U' R' U R' U' R U R U R' U2 R U' R' // F2L

L' U2 L2 U L2 U L2 U2 L' // COLL

M2 u M2 u' S M2 S' // EPLL


NEXT: MSMSMSMSMSMSMSSMSMSMMSMSMSMMSMSMSMSMSMSM


----------



## Sub1Hour (May 15, 2020)

ProStar said:


> NEXT: MSMSMSMSMSMSMSSMSMSMMSMSMSMMSMSMSMSMSMSM


S' M' S2 // L8E+L6C

NEXT: M' U2 M U M' U M2 U2 M2 U' M' U M U M U2 M' U' M U M' U2 M2


----------



## ch_ts (May 15, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> NEXT: M' U2 M U M' U M2 U2 M2 U' M' U M U M U2 M' U' M U M' U2 M2



U2 M 
M U M' U2 M U M' 
U' M2
view

Next: U M U' M U2 M' U' M' U' M U' M2 U M U M U' M2 U' M U' M U M' U'


----------



## ProStar (May 15, 2020)

ch_ts said:


> Next: U M U' M U2 M' U' M' U' M U' M2 U M U M U' M2 U' M U' M U M' U'



U2 M U M2 U M' U2 M2 // Solved


NEXT: U M U2 M2 U2 M2 U' M2 U' M U M' U2 M U M U2 M2 U' M' U2 M U' M' U'


----------



## ProStar (May 15, 2020)

ProStar said:


> U2 M U M2 U M' U2 M2 // Solved
> 
> 
> NEXT: U M U2 M2 U2 M2 U' M2 U' M U M' U2 M U M U2 M2 U' M' U2 M U' M' U'



@WoowyBaby why are you suprised? I just did EOLR->L4E lol


----------



## WoowyBaby (May 15, 2020)

ProStar said:


> NEXT: U M U2 M2 U2 M2 U' M2 U' M U M' U2 M U M U2 M2 U' M' U2 M U' M' U'



U M' U' M U' M' U' M' // EO
U2 M2 U' M' U2 M' U' // Finish

Next: U2 M2 U' M2 B2 M' B2 U M D2 M' D2


----------



## ProStar (May 15, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: U2 M2 U' M2 B2 M' B2 U M D2 M' D2



That's not 2-gen


----------



## WoowyBaby (May 15, 2020)

Next: U2 M2 U' M2 U' M U2 M U2 M2 U' M2 U' M U2 M U2


----------



## I'm A Cuber (May 15, 2020)

This is the ****WEIRDEST**** thread on this website


----------



## ProStar (May 15, 2020)

I'm A Cuber said:


> This is the ****WEIRDEST**** thread on this website



How so?



WoowyBaby said:


> Next: U2 M2 U' M2 U' M U2 M U2 M2 U' M2 U' M U2 M U2



U R2 F2 L2 D' R2 B2 L2


NEXT: M U M2 U' M2 U' M' U M2 U M U2 M' U M U' M U' M2 U2 M2 U2 M' U2 M2


----------



## WoowyBaby (May 15, 2020)

ProStar said:


> How so?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why did you use Cube Explorer to generate that? And it isn't even a 2-gen solution.


----------



## I'm A Cuber (May 15, 2020)

ProStar said:


> How so?


The only words are when somebody screws up with their solution and the word next. It’s like there are some sort of unspoken rules about how this thread works that is probably explained in the first post but I’m too lazy to go look at them lol


----------



## GenTheThief (May 15, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: U2 M2 U' M2 U' M U2 M U2 M2 U' M2 U' M U2 M U2


F2 U' B // set up + cancel 3/3
F' U2 F B R L U2 R' L' // hperm 9/12
B2 U F2 U2 // undo 4/16

next: R' U2 R U R2 U R2 U2 R2 U2 R U' R' U R2 U R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U R2 U R'


----------



## WoowyBaby (May 15, 2020)

ProStar said:


> NEXT: M U M2 U' M2 U' M' U M2 U M U2 M' U M U' M U' M2 U2 M2 U2 M' U2 M2



M U' M' U' M' // EO
U M U2 M // LR
U' M2 U2 M U2 M' // 4C

Ninja'd, next: R' U2 R U R2 U R2 U2 R2 U2 R U' R' U R2 U R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U R2 U R'


----------



## ProStar (May 15, 2020)

I'm A Cuber said:


> The only words are when somebody screws up with their solution and the word next. It’s like there are some sort of unspoken rules about how this thread works that is probably explained in the first post but I’m too lazy to go look at them lol



There's no real reason to talk



WoowyBaby said:


> Why did you use Cube Explorer to generate that? And it isn't even a 2-gen solution.



I didn't use CE, I've don't even have a cube solving program on my computer. I've picked up a bunch of random algs that solve cases like that



GenTheThief said:


> next: R' U2 R U R2 U R2 U2 R2 U2 R U' R' U R2 U R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U R2 U R'



U R U' R' U R2 U2 R2 U2 R' // F2L (10)

U R U R' U R U' R' U R' U' R2 U' R2 U2 R // ZBLL (16, 26)


NEXT: M' U2 M2 U2 M2 U M2 U M2 U' M' U2 M U M2 U M2 U2 M U M2 U2 M U M2


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (May 15, 2020)

ProStar said:


> There's no real reason to talk
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why do that when there's an easy finish into an Anti-Sune?
R2 U R U' R' U2 R' U2 R U2 R' U R // RB
y R U2 R' U' R U' R' // ZBLL


----------



## ProStar (May 15, 2020)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> Why do that when there's an easy finish into an Anti-Sune?
> R2 U R U' R' U2 R' U2 R U2 R' U R // RB
> y R U2 R' U' R U' R' // ZBLL



Cause I din't see that lol. Most of the time I just do a quick lookthrough


----------



## WoowyBaby (May 15, 2020)

GenTheThief said:


> F2 U' B // set up + cancel 3/3
> F' U2 F B R L U2 R' L' // hperm 9/12
> B2 U F2 U2 // undo 4/16



I like this solution even though it's not 2-gen, it's fun and interesting. 


ProStar said:


> NEXT: M' U2 M2 U2 M2 U M2 U M2 U' M' U2 M U M2 U M2 U2 M U M2 U2 M U M2



M' U M U M' // EO
U' // Hmmm...
M' U2 M' // Aha!
U M2 U // Done in 12

Next: R2 U2 R U' R2 U' R' U' R' U R' U' R' U R' U' R2 U R' U


----------



## ProStar (May 15, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: R2 U2 R U' R2 U' R' U' R' U R' U' R' U R' U' R2 U R' U



R U R' U' R2 U2 R' U R' U' R2 U' R // F2L (13)

U' R2 U' R U2 R U' R' U' R U R2 U // ZBLL (13, 26)


NEXT: M U2 M2 U' M' U2 M' U M' U2 M U2 M2 U' M2 U2 M2 U M' U' M U2 M2 U2 M


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (May 16, 2020)

ProStar said:


> NEXT: M U2 M2 U' M' U2 M' U M' U2 M U2 M2 U' M2 U2 M2 U M' U' M U2 M2 U2 M


U2 M' U' M U' M' U' M U M2 U' // EOLR
u2 M u2 M // L4E
NEXT:
M U M U M' U2 M U2 M' U M2 U'


----------



## Skittleskp (May 16, 2020)

I don't do Roux lol this will be fun.

U' M U' M U2 M2 U M U M' U M' U M' U2 M U M U M' U' M2 U2 M2 U' M2 U2

Next: M2 U M U' M2 U2 M' U' M'


----------



## ProStar (May 18, 2020)

Skittleskp said:


> Next: M2 U M U' M2 U2 M' U' M'



M U M U2 M2 U M' U' M2

oof reversed the scramble


NEXT: S L S L2 S2 L S2 L' S L S2 L2


----------



## EJCubed (May 18, 2020)

ProStar said:


> NEXT: S L S L2 S2 L S2 L' S L S2 L2


Im just going to solve this with MU 2GEN
y x’ // inspection
U’ M U M‘ U’ M U2 M2 U
9 STM
Next: R2 U' R' U2 R2 U2 R2 U R' U' R2 U2 R U R' U' R U2 R' U' R' U R' U2 R


----------



## ProStar (May 18, 2020)

EJCubed said:


> Next: R2 U' R' U2 R2 U2 R2 U R' U' R2 U2 R U R' U' R U2 R' U' R' U R' U2 R



U' R U' R2 U2 R' U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U2 R // F2LOLLCP (14)

M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 U' // EPLL (8, 22)


NEXT: D F2 D' F D2 F' D' F D2 F2 D F' D2 D F2


----------



## EJCubed (May 18, 2020)

ProStar said:


> NEXT: D F2 D' F D2 F' D' F D2 F2 D F' D2 D F2


z’ x // Inspection
U2 R’ U’ R2 U’ R’ U‘ R U‘ R’ U R U2 // F2L+COLL
R U2 R2 U2 R2 U‘ R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U // EPLL
25 HTM
Next: R' U R U R U R' U R' U R2 U R' U2 R U R2 U R2 U' R U2 R' U2 R


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 19, 2020)

EJCubed said:


> Next: R' U R U R U R' U R' U R2 U R' U2 R U R2 U R2 U' R U2 R' U2 R


U R U' R U2 R' U2 R U' R' U R' U2 R U2 R' U' R U' R' U' R // F2L (22,22)
U2 R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R // OLL (10,32)
U2 R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' U // PLL (13,45)

Next Scramble: M2 U' M U M' U M' U' M2 U M U' M2 U2 M2


----------



## EJCubed (May 19, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Next Scramble: M2 U' M U M' U M' U' M2 U M U' M2 U2 M2


U’ M’ U M U’ M’ U M’ // EO
U’ M’ U2 M’ U // UL and UR Edges
M2 U2 M U2 M // 4c
18 STM, I’m bad at Roux
Next: R U2 R U' R U R U2 R U2 R2 U2 R' U' R' U R' U2 R2 U' R U' R U' R


----------



## ProStar (May 19, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Next Scramble: M2 U' M U M' U M' U' M2 U M U' M2 U2 M2



M' U' M U M2 U' M2 U' // 3e (8)

[S, R B R'] // Comm (8, 16)


Ninja'ed, use EJCubed scramble


----------



## BenChristman1 (May 28, 2020)

EJCubed said:


> Next: R U2 R U' R U R U2 R U2 R2 U2 R' U' R' U R' U2 R2 U' R U' R U' R


U R U2 R U R' U' R U' R' U' R U2 R U2 R' U2 R U2 R' U2 R U' R'// F2L (24,24)
U R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' // COLL (16,40)
U' R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 // EPLL (11,51)

Next Scramble: S M S' M2 S M' S2 M


----------



## ProStar (May 28, 2020)

M S // Edges (2)

E2 M E2 M' // Solved (4, 6)

Pretty nice, but since it's just 4 centers off after M S, I can fix the centers while solving edges the same way really easily:

E2 M S E2 // Solved (4)

yeet


----------



## WoowyBaby (May 29, 2020)

EJCubed said:


> Next: R U2 R U' R U R U2 R U2 R2 U2 R' U' R' U R' U2 R2 U' R U' R U' R



R U' R' U' R' U' R2 // Square + Pair (7/7)
U2 R' U R // Last Slot (4/11)
R U2 R' U' R U' R' U // Antisune to Victory (8-1=7/18)
Yay sub-20 moves
(This is 18, optimal is 16)

Next: R U R' U R U R' U' R2 U2 R' U' R U R2 U2 R2 U2 R U R'


----------



## ProStar (May 29, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> R U' R' U' R' U' R2 // Square + Pair (7/7)
> U2 R' U R // Last Slot (4/11)
> R U2 R' U' R U' R' U // Antisune to Victory (8-1=7/18)
> Yay sub-20
> ...



PB?


----------



## WoowyBaby (May 29, 2020)

ProStar said:


> PB?


No, I have a 14 move solution in this thread, which was optimal. If you're allowing non-RU then I have 11 STM / 13 HTM as well.


----------



## ProStar (May 29, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> No, I have a 14 move solution in this thread, which was optimal. If you're allowing non-RU then I have 11 STM / 13 HTM as well.



Oh wait I thought this was the 3x3 thread XD


----------



## WoowyBaby (May 29, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Oh wait I thought this was the 3x3 thread XD



18 moves is actually my Fewest Moves 3x3 PB


----------



## ProStar (Jun 1, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: R U R' U R U R' U' R2 U2 R' U' R U R2 U2 R2 U2 R U R'



U R U R' U l U l' U' l' B l B' // F2L

y' R U' R' U2 R U' R2 D' R U' R' D R U // ZBLL


NEXT: u' M' u2 M u' M2 u M' u' M' u2 M u' M2 u M'

Solve with only Mu gen


----------



## WoowyBaby (Jun 2, 2020)

ProStar said:


> NEXT: u' M' u2 M u' M2 u M' u' M' u2 M u' M2 u M'
> 
> Solve with only Mu gen



Okay, I’ll give it a shot-

u’ M u’ M’ u’ M u M // I am literally 3 moves away from a solved cube but I’m not allowed to do those 3 moves ajahjsnajsj
u’ M2 u // Everything except for 4 centers (3/11)
M2 u M u2 M // Some random fiddling with it
u M2 u M2 u M u2 M // MORE
u M2 u’ // Different 4 centers remaining (3/27)
u M’ u2 M2 u2 // FINALLY
M’ u2 M2 u // All Finished! (in 34 lolol)

I know I definitely could’ve solved 4 centers in less than 23 moves but I’m lazy rn lol

Edit: after the second line,
M’ u’ M’ u2 M2 u2 M’ u2 M2 u’ M // Solved (in 12 less)

I think Mu gen is actually a nice little challenge (Ill be it not very difficult, just fun,) you should give it a try:

Next: M u' M2 u M' u' M’ u' M' u2 M u' M2 u M' u2 M2


----------



## ProStar (Jun 2, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> Okay, I’ll give it a shot-
> 
> u’ M u’ M’ u’ M u M // I am literally 3 moves away from a solved cube but I’m not allowed to do those 3 moves ajahjsnajsj
> u’ M2 u // Everything except for 4 centers (3/11)
> ...



Nice! I was fiddling with a cube a couple days ago when I tried to do an Mu solve, they're actually pretty challenging, Also your solution doesn't work



WoowyBaby said:


> Next: M u' M2 u M' u' M’ u' M' u2 M u' M2 u M' u2 M2



M u M' // Centers

u2 M' u M u M' u M u M' u M2 u M' u M' u2 M u M u M // EO Using ELL algs

u2 M2 u2 M u2 M' // 1st Layer

u M2 u M u2 M' u M2 u // Repurposed EPLL solves edges(and centers apparently)


It's actually pretty fun; most 2gen solves are really easy but Mu is a big challenge


NEXT: M' u M u2 M2 u M' u2 M u' M2 u2 M u M u M' u' M u


----------



## ProStar (Jun 6, 2020)

ProStar said:


> NEXT: M' u M u2 M2 u M' u2 M u' M2 u2 M u M u M' u' M u



u M u' M' // Centers

u M2 u M u M' u M u M' u M u M // EO + 1st Layer

u M2 u M' u2 M2 u2 M' // LL

u M' u M2 u' M2 u M2 u' M2 u M2 u' M' u // Centers


NEXT: M2 u M u M' u M u M2 u' M2 u M2 u' M u' M'


----------



## trangium (Jun 10, 2020)

M u M // reduce to U-displaced centers and 2 bad edges
u // setup
M' u M u M // EO+center orientation
u2 M' u2 M' u M2 u // LR
M' u2 M u2 // finish (20)

Tips for EO + center orientation (EOCO):


Spoiler



Edge orientation is just like in Roux. A center is considered oriented if it is on the correct face or on the opposite face.
Useful triggers to set up to include:
M (4 bad edges, centers M away from oriented)
u M u (4 bad, centers S away)
M u M (4 bad, S E away)
u M u M u (4 bad, M E away)
M u M u M (2 bad, E away)
M u M2 u M (4 bad, oriented centers)
Many of these triggers still work when changing the direction of some moves. Play around with it!
An easy way to do EOCO is to break it down into three steps:
1. Make it so that the number of bad edges and the center configuration matches one of the triggers (e.g. centers an E away from oriented and 2 bad edges)
2. Use a combination of M2, u2, M(') u2 M('), and u(') M2 u(') triggers to get the bad edges in the right spot for the trigger while preserving the center configuration . You can also use longer setups to M2 or u2, like u M u2 M' u', and still preserve the center configuration.
3. Do the trigger.

Another example with a different trigger:
There are 4 bad edges, and the centers are an S away from being oriented, perfect for the u M u trigger.
u M' u2 M' u' ^ M2 // setup (6)
u' M u // EO (9)
u' M2 u2 M' u2 M' u // 4x (16-3/13)

^ u2 M2 u2 M' u2 M2 u2 M' // solve 4x (8-2/19)

u M' u2 M' u M2 u2 M' u2 M2 u2 M u' M' u2 M' u2 M' u



Next: u M u M u' M u' M2 u' M u M u' M' u M' u2 M2 u M2 u M u' M


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jun 10, 2020)

trangium said:


> M u M // reduce to U-displaced centers and 2 bad edges
> u // setup
> M' u M u M // EO+center orientation
> u2 M' u2 M' u M2 u // LR
> ...


Next scramble?


----------



## ProStar (Jun 23, 2020)

trangium said:


> Next: u M u M u' M u' M2 u' M u M u' M' u M' u2 M2 u M2 u M u' M



30 STM

/* Scramble */
u M u M u' M u' M2 u' M u M u' M' u M' u2 M2 u M2 u M u' M

/* Solve */
u M2 // EO 

u2 M' u' M' u2 M' u2 M2 // 1st Layer

u' M2 u' M u2 M' u' M2 // PEUL - Permute E and U Layers

u' M2 u' M u M2 u M2 u M u' M2 // Centers

// View at alg.cubing.net


NEXT: M' U M U M2 U' M2 U' M2 U M U2 M U' M' U2 M2 U M' U' M U M2 U' M2


Leaderboard post


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 2, 2020)

ProStar said:


> NEXT: M' U M U M2 U' M2 U' M2 U M U2 M U' M' U2 M2 U M' U' M U M2 U' M2


M2 U2 M // F2L (3,3)
U M' U M' U M' U2 M U M U M // OLL (12,15)
U2 M2 U M' U2 M U M2 U // PLL (9,24)

alg.cubing.net

Next Scramble: U R U2 R2 U' R' U R' U2 R U R2 U' R'


----------



## CyoobietheCuber (Jul 2, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Next Scramble: U R U2 R2 U' R' U R' U2 R U R2 U' R'


R2 U2 R' U R' U' R // 2x1x1
U R U' R' U R U R' // 1x2x3
U R' U' R U' R' U' R' U' R3 U' R' U R U R2 U2 // 2GLL


----------



## ProStar (Jul 2, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> M2 U2 M // F2L (3,3)
> U M' U M' U M' U2 M U M U M // OLL (12,15)
> U2 M2 U M' U2 M U M2 U // PLL (9,24)
> 
> ...



Do R U R' U' M' U R U' r' for that OLL


----------



## CyoobietheCuber (Jul 2, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Do R U R' U' M' U R U' r' for that OLL


It's the 2-gen example solve game. Since The scramble was MU he cam only do MU.


----------



## ProStar (Jul 2, 2020)

That's not true. Even the first solve wasn't 2-gen



EJCubed said:


> The rules are similar to the 3x3 example solve game, except the scrambles will be RU or MU 2Gen (you decide). You will do an example solve with the scramble that the previous person provided. After your solve is done, put the next person’s scramble. Again, these can be RU or MU 2Gen scrambles, meaning that the scrambles are all R and U or M and U moves. I’ll start:
> 
> Scramble: R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U' R' U2 R2 U2 R' U' R' U R U R U2 R2 U' R' U' R U2 R2
> 
> ...


----------



## Owen Morrison (Jul 2, 2020)

ProStar said:


> That's not true. Even the first solve wasn't 2-gen


He was probably just trying to solve the cube 2-gen even though it isn't required.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 2, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> He was probably just trying to solve the cube 2-gen even though it isn't required.


Yup.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jul 2, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Next Scramble: U R U2 R2 U' R' U R' U2 R U R2 U' R'


y2 z // inspection
R U' R' U' R U R' // Pseudo F2L
U2 R U R' U R U2 R' U' // OLL
R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R U' R' // PLL

NEXT: M2 U' M U M2 U2 M U M2 U2 M U M2 U' M2 U2


----------



## Username: Username: (Jul 2, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> y2 z // inspection
> R U' R' U' R U R' // Pseudo F2L
> U2 R U R' U R U2 R' U' // OLL
> R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R U' R' // PLL
> ...


M U' M U M U M2 U M2 U' // LSE 

Next scramble: 
M U' M U2 M' U M' U M U2 M U M2 U2 M' U


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jul 2, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> M U' M U M U M2 U M2 U' // LSE
> 
> Next scramble:
> M U' M U2 M' U M' U M U2 M U M2 U2 M' U


M U2 M' U' M' // EO
U M U2 M // LRE
U M2 U2 M' U2 M' // L4E

NEXT: M U M U M2 U' M' U2 M U' M U' M U2 M U' M'


----------



## Caden :) (Jul 3, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> M U2 M' U' M' // EO
> U M U2 M // LRE
> U M2 U2 M' U2 M' // L4E
> 
> NEXT: M U M U M2 U' M' U2 M U' M U' M U2 M U' M'


M2 U' M U' M' U2 M' U2 M // DF DB Because I cba to LSE
M' U M' U M' U2 M U M U M // OLL

Next Scramble: M' U2 M U M' U M U' M' U2 M'


----------



## CyoobietheCuber (Jul 3, 2020)

CadenG05 said:


> Next Scramble: M' U2 M U M' U M U' M' U2 M'


U M2 U M' U M // EO
U M2 // LR
U M2 U2 M' U2 M U2 // L4E


----------



## trangium (Jul 29, 2020)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next is still: r u r' u' r' u r2 u' r' u' r u r' u'
> 
> I want to see someone do it with only r, u


Well, since CyoobieTheCuber didn't provide a next scramble, I'll use this one!

r u' r u2 r u2 r' // CO (7/7)
r u r u r' u' r' u' r // U/D centers to U/D (9-3/13)
u r2 u r' u r u2 r' u' r // closer to DR (10/23)
u2 r' u r u r2 u' r' u' r' // closer to DR (10/33)
r u' r' u2 r u r' // get to trigger (7-3/37)
u r2 u' r u' r' u2 r u r' // DR (finally!) (10/47)
u r2 u r2 u2 r2 u2 r2 u2 r2 u r2 u r2 u r2 u r2 // solve top layer (18/65)
u r2 u2 r2 u r2 u' r2 u' r2 u' r2 u r2 u2 r2 // 1st U-perm+E-slice (16/81)
u' r2 u2 r2 u r2 u' r2 u' r2 u' r2 u r2 u2 r2 u // 2nd U-perm+E-slice (17/98)

NEXT: R U R U' R' U R2 U R U R' U R' U R' U' R' U2 R2 U R' U2 R2 U' R2 U R U R U R U2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Dec 19, 2020)

trangium said:


> Well, since CyoobieTheCuber didn't provide a next scramble, I'll use this one!
> 
> r u' r u2 r u2 r' // CO (7/7)
> r u r u r' u' r' u' r // U/D centers to U/D (9-3/13)
> ...


U' R2 //cross
U2 R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' // Pair 1
U2 R' U' R //LS
U2 R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R //OLL
R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' //PLL

49 QTM, 39 HTM, 39 STM, 39 ETM

Next: R' U R U R' U' R U R' U R' U' R' U2 R2 U R2 U2 R' U2 R' U R U2 R


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 19, 2020)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: R' U R U R' U' R U R' U R' U' R' U2 R2 U R2 U2 R' U2 R' U R U2 R


R2 U2 R' U2 R U' R' U R2 U R' U' R U' R' U R U R' U R U2 R' U R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 
Next: *U2 R U2 R' U2 R' U2 R2 U R2 U' R' U R2 U R2 U2 R' U R2 U R2 U R' U2*


----------



## Cubing Forever (Dec 19, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> R2 U2 R' U2 R U' R' U R2 U R' U' R U' R' U R U R' U R U2 R' U R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2
> Next: *U2 R U2 R' U2 R' U2 R2 U R2 U' R' U R2 U R2 U2 R' U R2 U R2 U R' U2*


//Cross skipped
U2 R' U2 R U' R' U R //F2L 1
U R U R' U' R U R2 U' R U' R' U2 R //LS+OLL cancellation
R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U //PLL

34 HTM

alg.cubing.net

Next: R U R U' R U' R' U R' U2 R U R' U' R2 U2 R U R U' R2 U' R' U' R'


----------



## Pyjam (Dec 29, 2020)

Cubing Forever said:


> R U R U' R U' R' U R' U2 R U R' U' R2 U2 R U R U' R2 U' R' U' R'



R U2 R U R' U2 R2 U2' R U R U' R' U R U R2 U'
18 STM

Details :
// R : Premove
R U2 R U R' U2 R2 U' R' U R // F2L
R' U' R U' R U R U' R' U R U R2 U' R' // PLL Z
// 9 moves cancelled

NEXT : U' R2 U R2 U R2 U' R' U R2 U' R2 U' R2 U R' U2 R' U' R2 U R' U R' U2
—


----------



## Batsy_who_laughs (Dec 29, 2020)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : U' R2 U R2 U R2 U' R' U R2 U' R2 U' R2 U R' U2 R' U' R2 U R' U R' U2
> —


R U R’ U2 R U R’ // f2l 3
U R’ U’ R U’ R’ U’ R // f2l 4
U R U2 R’ U’ R U’ R’ U2 R’ U2 R U R’ U R // ZBLL
U’ // AUF

Next:
U R2 U R2 U2 R2 U R' U2 R2 U' R' U R U R U2 R' U' R2 U R U' R' U2


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 4, 2021)

Batsy_who_laughs said:


> U R2 U R2 U2 R2 U R' U2 R2 U' R' U R U R U2 R' U' R2 U R U' R' U2



U' R U2 R U' R2 U // 2 moves to F2L on the left
R' U' R U' R' U' R U R' U' R' U2 R U R2 // Z-Perm on the right (4 moves cancelled)
// 22 STM

NEXT : R2 U R2 U' R U' R' U R2 U R2 U2 R' U R' U R' U R2 U R2 U2 R U' R'
—


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jan 5, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> U' R U2 R U' R2 U // 2 moves to F2L on the left
> R' U' R U' R' U' R U R' U' R' U2 R U R2 // Z-Perm on the right (4 moves cancelled)
> // 22 STM
> 
> ...


Not really 2 Gen, but who cares?

U' R //Cross
U' R U2 R' U2 R U' R' // 3rd pair (8)
U R' U R U' R' U' R // 4th pair (8)
U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R // OLL(CP)
U R2 U R2 S R2 S' U' R2 U // EPLL Ub Perm

Next: M2 U' M2 U M U2 M2 U' M2 U M' U' M2 U2 M' U2 M U2 M' U' M U2 M' U'


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 5, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> M2 U' M2 U M U2 M2 U' M2 U M' U' M2 U2 M' U2 M U2 M' U' M U2 M' U'



M' U M' U' M U' M' U2 M' U' M2 U' M U2 M'

NEXT : R' U2 R U R2 U2 R U' R' U' R U2 R2 U R U R U R' U2 R2 U2 R U2 R'
—


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jan 6, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> M' U M' U' M U' M' U2 M' U' M2 U' M U2 M'
> 
> NEXT : R' U2 R U R2 U2 R U' R' U' R U2 R2 U R U R U R' U2 R2 U2 R U2 R'
> —


R' U' R U R' U' R // pair (7)
y L' U L U F U' F' // LS (7)
R U R' U R' F R F' R U2 R' //OLL
R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 // PLL Rb Perm

Next: R U2 R2 U R2 U' R U' R U R' U R' U2 R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R U2 R'


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jan 6, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> R' U' R U R' U' R // pair (7)
> y L' U L U F U' F' // LS (7)
> R U R' U R' F R F' R U2 R' //OLL
> R' U2 R U2 R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 // PLL Rb Perm
> ...



U' R U' R' U' R U R U R' U' R U R2
U2 R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R'
U R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R'

Next: U' M U M U' M2 U' M' U' M U2 M U' M2 U2 M U M' U2 M' U' M' U2 M' U2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jan 6, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> U' R U' R' U' R U R U R' U' R U R2
> U2 R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R'
> U R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R'
> 
> Next: B2 U B2 R' U F2 B' L' D L2 F2 U2 R2 U2 R' F2 R U2 L F2


Uhh...this is the *"2 gen example solve"* thread so scrams should be 2 gen
(no offense intended)


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jan 6, 2021)

I forgot to change the scramble type but I already corrected in my post

Next: U' M U M U' M2 U' M' U' M U2 M U' M2 U2 M U M' U2 M' U' M' U2 M' U2


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 6, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> I forgot to change the scramble type but I already corrected in my post
> 
> Next: U' M U M U' M2 U' M' U' M U2 M U' M2 U2 M U M' U2 M' U' M' U2 M' U2


MU? this is RU


----------



## Cubing Forever (Jan 6, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> U' R U' R' U' R U R U R' U' R U R2
> U2 R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R'
> U R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R'
> 
> Next: U' M U M U' M2 U' M' U' M U2 M U' M2 U2 M U M' U2 M' U' M' U2 M' U2


R U R' U' M' U R U' r' //EO (9)
U2 M U2 M U M U2 M U' // LR+4C (13)

Next:U' M U' M U' M U' M2 U M' U' M U M2 U' M' U M' U' M' U M U M2 U2

@DNF_Cuber MU is also allowed


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jan 6, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> MU? this is RU


It can be either



Cubing Forever said:


> Next:U' M U' M U' M U' M2 U M' U' M U M2 U' M' U M' U' M' U M U M2 U2


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 6, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> Next: U' M U M U' M2 U' M' U' M U2 M U' M2 U2 M U M' U2 M' U' M' U2 M' U2


M' U M U' M' U M'// EOLR 7/7
U M' U2 M' U2// L4E 5/12
Next:M' U2 M U' M' U' M U M' U M


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jan 6, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> M' U M U' M' U M'// EOLR 7/7
> U M' U2 M' U2// L4E 5/12
> Next:M' U2 M U' M' U' M U M' U M


M' U' M U' M' U M U M' U2 M
(i found the inverse, smh my head)

next: U' R U R U R2 U R2 U R U2 R U2 R' U' R' U2 R' U R' U R2 U' R U


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 6, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> smh my head)


shaking my head my head?


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jan 6, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> shaking my head my head?


exactly


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jan 15, 2021)

Gnome said:


> NEXT : U' R' U2 R2 U' R2 U R' U R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U R' U R' U2 R U2 R' U R U


R U R U R2 U R' U' R2 U2 R U2 R'
U R' U' R U' R' U2 R

NEXT: M U M2 U M2 U' M' U' M' U2 M U' M' U2 M U' M2 U M U2 M' U' M U' M


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 16, 2021)

Gnome said:


> U2 R' U R' U2 R2 U R U' R' U2 R2 U' R2 U R2 U' R' U2 R' U R' U' R U2



R2 U' R2 U R U2 R2 U' R' // F2L
y2 R' U2 R U2' R' U R U2' R' U R U2' R' U' R // Ugly 2GLL case

NEXT : U' R2 U R U R U R U R' U R2 U2 R U2 R U2 R2 U' R2 U2 R' U R' U'
—


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 16, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : U' R2 U R U R U R U R' U R2 U2 R U2 R U2 R2 U' R2 U2 R' U R' U'


U2 R U R' U' R U' R U' R' U R U R' // F2L
U R U R' U R U2 R2 U' R U' R' U2 R // OLL
U R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R // PLL
alg.cubing.net

Next: R' U2 R' U2 R U' R2 U2 R U' R2 U' R' U R2 U2 R2 U' R' U' R' U2 R2 U' R'


----------



## Pyjam (Jan 17, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> R' U2 R' U2 R U' R2 U2 R U' R2 U' R' U R2 U2 R2 U' R' U' R' U2 R2 U' R'



U R' U' R U' R2 U' R U R2 U R U // (13) F2L
// Crap… DNF

U R' U' R U' R2 U' R U R2 U' R U R' U R U' // (17) F2L + OLL
R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R // (11/28) PLL U

NEXT : R' U2 R U R' U R U R U R U2 R U' R' U R U R2 U' R' U' R U R2
—


----------



## Cubing Forever (Feb 18, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> R' U2 R U R' U R U R U R U2 R U' R' U R U R2 U' R' U' R U R2


U2 R2 U' R U' R2 U R //Edges
U' R' D' R U' R' D R U' L' U R U' L U R' U2 //Corners

Next: U M U M U' M2 U2 M' U M


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 18, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> U M U M U' M2 U2 M' U M



M' U' M' U M U M' U2 M2 U

NEXT : R' U2 R U' R2 U2 R U2 R U' R U2 R2 U' R' U2 R2 U' R U2 R U' R2 U2 R
—


----------



## Jam88 (Feb 18, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> U2 R2 U' R U' R2 U R //Edges
> U' R' D' R U' R' D R U' L' U R U' L U R' U2 //Corners
> 
> Next: U M U M U' M2 U2 M' U M


Are those corners 2-gen?


----------



## Cubing Forever (Feb 19, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> R' U2 R U' R2 U2 R U2 R U' R U2 R2 U' R' U2 R2 U' R U2 R U' R2 U2 R


U2 R' U2 R2 U' R U2 R' U R U' R' U' R//F2L
R U R' U R U2 R' //COLL
R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 U2 //EPLL

Next: R U R' U2 R U2 R' U R U R U' R2 U2 R' U2 R U R U2 R U' R' U2 R2 U2 R'
@Jam88 the solve need not be 2 gen


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 21, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> the solve need not be 2 gen


This has already been discussed here. The solution has to be 2-gen.



Cubing Forever said:


> R U R' U2 R U2 R' U R U R U' R2 U2 R' U2 R U R U2 R U' R' U2 R2 U2 R'



y2 z R U R' U R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 // Too good to be true 1

y2 z U R U R U R U' R' U R' U2 // Too good to be true 2

y2 z R U R U2 R2 U2 R2 // F2L
U R U R' U R' U' R2 U' R2' U2' R // Top

NEXT : U' R' U' R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U' R2 U2 R2 U' R' U' R' U' R2 U2 R U'
—


----------



## Swagrid (Feb 21, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : U' R' U' R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U' R2 U2 R2 U' R' U' R' U' R2 U2 R U'
> —



R U R' U' R U' R U R2 U' R' U2 R U2 R'
R U' R' U' R U2 R' U2 R U2 R' U R U R'

next: R U2 R' U R U' R2 U' R' U2 R U' R U' R' U2 R' U R U'


----------



## Pyjam (Feb 21, 2021)

ZF slow said:


> R U2 R' U R U' R2 U' R' U2 R U' R U' R' U2 R' U R U'



R' U' R U2 R2 U R2 U R' U2 R U' R2 // F2L
U' R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R2 U2 R // 2GLL

NEXT : U' R' U R U' R U2 R2 U2 R2 U R' U R U2 R U' R2 U2 R2 U R2 U2 R U'
—


----------



## Cubing Forever (Feb 22, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : U' R' U R U' R U2 R2 U2 R2 U R' U R U2 R U' R2 U2 R2 U R2 U2 R U'
> —


R U R' U R U R' U R U' R' U R //square
R U' R' U' R U R' U2 R U' R' //F2L
U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R2 U R' U R U R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U' //LL w/cancellations 

47 ETM

Next: U R U' R' U R' U2' R2' U2' R2' U' R U' R' U2' R' U R2' U2' R2' U' R2' U2' R' U


----------



## Delta Phi (Feb 22, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> Next: U R U' R' U R' U2' R2' U2' R2' U' R U' R' U2' R' U R2' U2' R2' U' R2' U2' R' U



R2 U R U R' U' R U R' U2 R //square 11/11
U R U2 R' U2 R U' R2 U2 R U R' U R U2 // LSLL 15/26

Next: R2 U' R U' R2 U' R2 U R U2 R' U2 R U2 R' U' R U' R2 U2 R2 U' R U2 R


----------



## WoowyBaby (Mar 12, 2021)

R2 U2 R U R' // Reduce Corners
U' R U2 R' U // Solve Corners
[U R2]x6 // Edges, Done (21)

Next: R U' R2 U2 R' U2 R' U' R U' R' U' R2 U R U R2 U R2 U' R'


----------



## Pyjam (Mar 12, 2021)

WoowyBaby said:


> R U' R2 U2 R' U2 R' U' R U' R' U' R2 U R U R2 U R2 U' R'



R' U' R' U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R U' R' U' R // F2L
U R U2' R2' U' R2 U' R2' U2' R U2 // OLL

NEXT : U' R' U2 R2 U2 R U R' U R' U2 R2 U R U R' U R U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U'
—


----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 16, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> U' R' U2 R2 U2 R U R' U R' U2 R2 U R U R' U R U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U'


U R' U R //EOLE
U' D' R U' R' U2 R U' R' D //6CO1
R U R' U R U2 R' //6CO2
U2 R2 U2 R2 S R2 S' R2 //APDR
U2 R U2 M' B' L' B2 R B D2 R D2 R2 B2 //CRAZY PLL

bad

Next: U' R2 U R2 U2 R2 U R U2 R' U' R2 U2 R' U2 R' U' R' U2 R2 U' R U R U'


----------



## Pyjam (Mar 16, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> bad


Not 2-gen...



Cubing Forever said:


> U' R2 U R2 U2 R2 U R U2 R' U' R2 U2 R' U2 R' U' R' U2 R2 U' R U R U'



R2 U2 R' U' R U R2 U' // F2L-1
R2' U' R2 U' R' U R' U' R U R' U R U // LSLL

NEXT : U2 R U2 R U' R U R2 U R U' R' U' R2 U2 R2 U R2 U2 R U R' U2 R' U2
—


----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 18, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> Not 2-gen...


This one is...


Pyjam said:


> U2 R U2 R U' R U R2 U R U' R' U' R2 U2 R2 U R2 U2 R U R' U2 R' U2


U R' U' R U R' //Pair
R' U R U2 R' U R //Pair
U2 R U R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R U' R U' R' //2GLL(I knew this one lol)

Next: U' R' U R U R U' R' U' R2 U2 R' U2 R2 U' R2 U R2 U' R2 U R2 U' R U


----------



## Pyjam (Mar 18, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> U' R' U R U R U' R' U' R2 U2 R' U2 R2 U' R2 U R2 U' R2 U R2 U' R U



R' U' R' U R2 U' R U R2 U R' U' R
R U2' R' U' R U' R'
U2 R U R' U R U2' R'

NEXT : U R U2 R' U R2 U' R U2 R' U' R2 U2 R2 U R' U2 R' U2 R' U' R' U' R U2
—


----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 19, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> U R U2 R' U R2 U' R U2 R' U' R2 U2 R2 U R' U2 R' U2 R' U' R' U' R U2


U2 R U2 R U2 R' U R U2 R U' R' U R U R' //F2L
R U R' U R U' R' U R U' R' U R' U' R2 U' R' U R' U R //2GLL

Pure twist H/Pi sucks

Next: R U R' U2 R2 U2 R U2 R' U R2 U2 R2 U2 R' U R' U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R


----------



## Cuber Mao (Mar 19, 2021)

R' U2 R U' R' U R //F2L-1
R U' R' // L5C
U' R M2 U' M2 U2 M2 U' r2 R U// L4EP
wow,I think it's a perfect solving.
NEXT:
U' R U' R2 U' R2 U' R' U2 R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U'


----------



## Pyjam (Mar 22, 2021)

Cuber Mao said:


> wow,I think it's a perfect solving.


And it would be even better if it was 2-gen as requested by the rules of this game!



Cuber Mao said:


> U' R U' R2 U' R2 U' R' U2 R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U'



U2 R U' R' U R2 U2 R' U' R U R' // F2L
U R U2 R' U' R U R' U' R U' R' U2 // Double Anti-Sune

NEXT : U2 R2 U' R' U' R2 U R U' R' U R2 U' R' U2 R' U2 R2 U' R2 U2 R'
—


----------



## Cuber Mao (Mar 22, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : U2 R2 U' R' U' R2 U R U' R' U R2 U' R' U2 R' U2 R2 U' R2 U2 R'


sorry,but i can do H perm with RU!
R2U2RU2R2U2R2U2RU2R2
tada!

U2R'URU'R'UR2U2R'U'RU2R'//dL+OLL+CP
RU'RURURU'R'U'R2U//EPLL(12-2)
24moves
NEXT:R U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R' U2 R' U R U2 R U' R' U2


----------



## branson_lau (Mar 22, 2021)

R U R' U D' R U' R'D//ls
U R U R' U R' D R2 U' R' U R U' R D' R' U' R' U// zbll
sorry not 2 gen as pseudo slotting is way faster

next: U R2 U2 R U2 R' U R2 U2 R' U' R2 U' R2 U2 R U R2 U' R U2 R' U R' U


----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 23, 2021)

branson_lau said:


> U R2 U2 R U2 R' U R2 U2 R' U' R2 U' R2 U2 R U R2 U' R U2 R' U R' U


R2 U R U' R //EOLE
U R' U' R U2 R' U' R U S' U2 S //TDR
U' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R' U R' U' R U R' U R U2 //2GLL

next: r U2 r U r' U2 r U r2 U2 r' U' r U2 r2 U2 r2 U' r' U2 r U2 r' U' r U r U2 r2 U
(I'd like to see someone solve this with only <r, U>)


----------



## branson_lau (Mar 23, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> R2 U R U' R //EOLE
> U R' U' R U2 R' U' R U S' U2 S //TDR
> U' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R' U R' U' R U R' U R U2 //2GLL
> 
> ...


M U2 R2 U R' U' r U r'
U M U2' R' U' R
M' U' M' U M' U2 M' U M' U2 M U2 M//eo + cross
U2 R U2 R' U' R U' R2' U' R U' R' U2 R U'//zbll

next: R' U' R' U' R2 U R U' R U2 R U R2 U R U2 R U2 R2 U R2 U' R' U R2


----------



## Pyjam (Mar 25, 2021)

branson_lau said:


> R' U' R' U' R2 U R U' R U2 R U R2 U R U2 R U2 R2 U R2 U' R' U R2



R2 U R' U R2 U' R2 U' R U R' // Pseudo F2L
U2 R2' U R U R' U' R3 U' R' U // PLL U

NEXT : U2 R' U R2 U2 R' U' R U2 R2 U' R2 U2 R U R2 U R U' R U' R U R2 U'
—


----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 25, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> U2 R' U R2 U2 R' U' R U2 R2 U' R2 U2 R U R2 U R U' R U' R U R2 U'


U R' U' R U R2 U R' U2 R2 U2 R2 //Square
U R' U2 R U' R' U R U R' U R //F2L+Square
R U' R2 U' R U' R' U2 R' U2 R' U' R U' R2 U' //ZBLL/Tripod

next: R U R U' R2 U R2 U2 R2 U' R U2 R2 U2 R' U2 R U R2 U2 R' U R U' R2


----------



## branson_lau (Mar 25, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> U R' U' R U R2 U R' U2 R2 U2 R2 //Square
> U R' U2 R U' R' U R U R' U R //F2L+Square
> R U' R2 U' R U' R' U2 R' U2 R' U' R U' R2 U' //ZBLL/Tripod
> 
> next: R U R U' R2 U R2 U2 R2 U' R U2 R2 U2 R' U2 R U R2 U2 R' U R U' R2


U2' R2 U' R' U2 R' U2 R U' R'//ls
U' R U2' R2' U' R2 U' R' U R' U' R U R' U R U'//zbll
next: R' U' R U2 R U' R2 U R' U2 R' U R2 U' R' U' R U2 R2 U R U R' U R'


----------



## Pyjam (Mar 25, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> R U R U' R2 U R2 U2 R2 U' R U2 R2 U2 R' U2 R U R2 U2 R' U R U' R2



U2 R2 U R2 U' R2 U' R' U' // F2L
R2 U' R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R // LL
20 STM

NEXT : U R2 U2 R' U R U2 R' U2 R U' R U R2 U2 R' U2 R' U2 R2 U R' U2 R2 U'
—


----------



## MuaazCubes (Mar 25, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> U2 R2 U R2 U' R2 U' R' U' // F2L
> R2 U' R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R // LL
> 20 STM
> 
> ...


U2 R' U2 R2 U R'//First pair
U' R' U' R U2 R' U2 R U2 R' U R//second Pair
R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R// OLL
M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2//PLL

Next: R' U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R U2 R U' R' U R U R' U' R' U R' U2 R U' R U2 R'


----------



## branson_lau (Mar 25, 2021)

R' U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' U R' U' R U2 R' U R//f2l+oll
R U R' U R' U' R2 U' R' U R' U R U//pll

next: R U' R' U2 R2 U R U2 R' U R U' R' U R U2 R2 U R' U2 R' U' R2 U R2


----------



## MuaazCubes (Mar 25, 2021)

branson_lau said:


> R' U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' U R' U' R U2 R' U R//f2l+oll
> R U R' U R' U' R2 U' R' U R' U R U//pll
> 
> next: R U' R' U2 R2 U R U2 R' U R U' R' U R U2 R2 U R' U2 R' U' R2 U R2


U' R2 R' U R U2 R' U2 R U2 R' U R2 U R' U R U R'U2 R U' R' // F2l
(R U2 R' U') (R U R' U') (R U' R')//Oll
U2 M2 U M U2 M' U M2 U2//PLL

Next: U' R' U' R2 U R U' R' U' R2 U R' U R' U' R2 U' R U R U R' U R U2


----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 26, 2021)

MuaazCubes said:


> U' R' U' R2 U R U' R' U' R2 U R' U R' U' R2 U' R U R U R' U R U2


U R2 U R U R U R' U' R' U2 R U2 R' U2 R //F2L
R U R' U R U2 R' U' R U2 R' U' R U' R' //COLL
U' R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' U' //EPLL

Next: R U2 R2 U' R' U R2 U R U R U' R' U' R' U2 R2 U R U2 R' U2 R


----------



## branson_lau (Mar 26, 2021)

U2 R' U2 R2 U R U R' U' R U R' U2 R//f2l
U R' U' R U R U' R' U' R U' R' U R' U R2 U R' U'//zbll

next: U' R' U2 R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R U' R' U2 R2 U R' U2 R' U R U' R' U'


----------



## Pyjam (Mar 29, 2021)

branson_lau said:


> U' R' U2 R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R U' R' U2 R2 U R' U2 R' U R U' R' U'



Interesting…
R' U2 R U R' U R' U2 R // F2L on the side
U' R U' R' U' R' U' R U R U2 R // PLL U on the side

Much better, but not 2-gen:
U R S R2 S' R
U' R' U2 R U R' U R' U2 R2
16 STM

NEXT : U2 R' U2 R U R U R U2 R U2 R2 U R U R' U2 R' U' R2 U' R U R2 U
—


----------



## Cubing Forever (Mar 29, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> U2 R' U2 R U R U R U2 R U2 R2 U R U R' U2 R' U' R2 U' R U R2 U


U2 R' U' R' U2 R U' R' U' R' U' R U' R' U' R //F2L
U f R U R' U' S' R U R' U' F' //ZBLL

28 ETM

Next: R U R U2 R' U2 R' U R U R' U2 R' U R U R U2 R' U2 R U2 R' U


----------



## Pyjam (Apr 2, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> R U R U2 R' U2 R' U R U R' U2 R' U R U R U2 R' U2 R U2 R' U



U' R' U' R U' R' U2 R' U2 R U' R2 U' R2 U2 R2 // F2L
y2 R U2 R' U' R U' R' // AntiSune

NEXT : R U R U2 R U' R2 U2 R' U R2 U R U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R' U R' U' R
—


----------



## AlgoCuber (Apr 25, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : R U R U2 R U' R2 U2 R' U R2 U R U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R' U R' U' R


Clever F2L

25 STM
U R U R' U' R2 U R' // F2L
U' R' U2 R U R' U R U' R U2 R' U' R U' R' // ZBLL
U2 // AUF

Next: U' R2 U R U R U' R U R' U2 R' U2 R2 U R2 U2 R2 U2 R U2 R U' R U


----------



## AlgoCuber (Apr 25, 2021)

AlgoCuber said:


> Next: U' R2 U R U R U' R U R' U2 R' U2 R2 U R2 U2 R2 U2 R U2 R U' R U


Nice and efficient F2L, multislotting is quite easy to figure out for 2 gen...

26 STM
R U R2 U2 R U' R2 U R2 U R // F2L
U' R2 U' R2 U' R U2 R U' R' U' R U R2 // ZBLL
U' // AUF

Next: R U R' U R' U2 R2 U' R' U R U R' U R U2 R' U2 R U2 R' U2 R' U' R'


----------



## AlgoCuber (Apr 26, 2021)

AlgoCuber said:


> Next: R U R' U R' U2 R2 U' R' U R U R' U R U2 R' U2 R U2 R' U2 R' U' R'



29 STM, kinda bad
R' U R U' R' U2 R U' R U R2 U2 R' // F2L
U R' U R U' R2 U2 R U R' U R2 U' R' U R // ZBLL

Next: R U R U' R2 U R' U' R U R' U R2 U R U R2 U2 R U' R2 U' R2 U R'


----------



## AlgoCuber (Apr 26, 2021)

AlgoCuber said:


> Next: R U R U' R2 U R' U' R U R' U R2 U R U R2 U2 R U' R2 U' R2 U R'



With cancellations, 25 STM
U2 R U R' U' R U R' U' R' U R U2 R' U R
R' U2 R2 U R2 U R U' R U' R' // ZBLL
U' // AUF


----------



## branson_lau (Apr 26, 2021)

U2 R U R' U' R U R' //f2l 1
U' R' U R U2 R' U' R2 U R2' U R U' R U' R' U'//f2l 2 cancelled into wv cancelled into epll

next: U' R2 U R U2 R' U2 R' U R' U' R U2 R U' R2 U R U' R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2


----------



## Brest (Apr 26, 2021)

branson_lau said:


> next: U' R2 U R U2 R' U2 R' U R' U' R U2 R U' R2 U R U' R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2


R U2 R' U2 R' U R U' R' U R
U' R U' R'
U' R U2 R' U' R U' R'

Next: R' U' R' U2 R2 U2 R2 U R U2 R2 U R U2 R' U' R U R' U


----------



## BrightBlackHole (Apr 26, 2021)

U' R // Cross
U' R U2 R' // Pair 1
R' U' R U' R' U' R // Pair 2 (no LSLL)
U2 R U R' U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' U2 R U R' // OLL
U2 R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' U2 // PLL
no fancy tricks here

Next: R2' U' R U R2' U' R' U R' U R2' U' R U2' R' U2' R2' U R' U' R2' U R' U R' (my pb scramble but mirrored, i'm right handed btw)


----------



## Cubing Forever (Apr 28, 2021)

BrightBlackHole said:


> R2' U' R U R2' U' R' U R' U R2' U' R U2' R' U2' R2' U R' U' R2' U R' U R'


34 ETM with a 2GLL I just (re)learnt:
R' U2 R' U R U2 R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U R' U' R U' R' //F2L
R U R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R U' R U' R' //2GLL

Next: R2 U2 R' U R2 U' R' U R U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R' U2 R' U R U R' U2 R U2


----------



## Pyjam (May 2, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> R2 U2 R' U R2 U' R' U R U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R' U2 R' U R U R' U2 R U2



U' R' U2 R' U2 R' U2 R' U' R' U R2 U2 R' U' R // F2L + OLL
R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R U' // PLL U

NEXT : U2 R' U R' U R2 U' R' U R U R2 U2 R' U R2 U2 R U' R' U' R U R U (easy)
—


----------



## Pyjam (May 11, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> U2 R' U R' U R2 U' R' U R U R2 U2 R' U R2 U2 R U' R' U' R U R U (easy)



U' R U' R' U2 R U' R U' R' U' R' // F2L
R' U' R U' R' U2 R U2 // LL
20 HTM

NEXT : R U' R2 U R' U2 R' U R2 U R' U2 R' U R2 U2 R U2 R' U2 R U' R' U' R
—


----------



## TipsterTrickster (May 11, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : R U' R2 U R' U2 R' U R2 U R' U2 R' U R2 U2 R U2 R' U2 R U' R' U' R


z' y2
U R2 U' R' U' R' U R' U2 [1] R U' // L3E (11/11)
[1] = U2 R' U' R' U' R2 U R U R (10-4)
Final
z' y2 U R2 U' R' U' R' U R2 U' R' U' R2 U R U R2 U' (17)

NEXT: R2 U' R U' R' U' R' U2 R U2 R U2 R2 U R' U' R U' R' U2 R' U2 R' U' R2


----------



## Pyjam (May 12, 2021)

TipsterTrickster said:


> R2 U' R U' R' U' R' U2 R U2 R U2 R2 U R' U' R U' R' U2 R' U2 R' U' R2



U R U R2 U2 R2 U' R U' R' U2 R2 // F2L
U' R' U2 R U R' U' R U R' U R U // 2GLL

NEXT : R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U' R' U2 R U2 R2 U R' U R2 U2 R2 U R' U2 R U2 R'
—


----------



## fortissim2 (May 12, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U' R' U2 R U2 R2 U R' U R2 U2 R2 U R' U2 R U2 R'


R U R U R2 U2 R // 1st pair
U R' D' R U' R' D R // OLS
r U' L D2 L' U L D2 L' r' U' // PLL

Next: R' U R U' R2 U2 R U2 R U' R U2 R' U R U2 R2 U2 R U R2 U R U2 R


----------



## Cubing Forever (May 13, 2021)

fortissim2 said:


> R' U R U' R2 U2 R U2 R U' R U2 R' U R U2 R2 U2 R U R2 U R U2 R


U2 R2 U2 R U2 R2 U R' U' R //F2L
U' R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 //LL

Next: R U2 R U R2 U R U2 R2 U2 R U R' U2 R U' R U2 R U2 R2 U' R U R'


----------



## Pyjam (May 14, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> R U2 R U R2 U R U2 R2 U2 R U R' U2 R U' R U2 R U2 R2 U' R U R'



R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R U R' // F2L
U R' U2 R U2' R' U R U2' R' U R U2' R' U' R U // Pouah 2GLL

NEXT : R' U' R2 U2 R U R U2 R' U2 R U' R U' R U' R2 U2 R U2 R2 U R' U R
—


----------



## TipsterTrickster (May 14, 2021)

Pyjam said:


> NEXT : R' U' R2 U2 R U R U2 R' U2 R U' R U' R U' R2 U2 R U2 R2 U R' U R


R' U' R U' R U R U' R' U' R' // pseudo f2l
U R' U2 R2 U R2 U R2 U2 R' // 2gll
U' R2 // fix f2l

NEXT: R U R U2 R U R2 U2 R' U2 R U' R' U' R2 U2 R' U' R U2 R' U2 R U' R'


----------



## ray5 (Dec 18, 2021)

U R U R U' R U R' // F2L
U R U R' U R U' R' U R U' R' U R U2 R' U // OLL
R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' U // PLL


alg link


Next: R U R' U R2 U R' U R2 U R' U R U R' U R U R2 U R' U R U R' U


----------



## WoowyBaby (Dec 18, 2021)

ray5 said:


> Next: R U R' U R2 U R' U R2 U R' U R U R' U R U R2 U R' U R U R' U


R2 U' R2 U' R * U' R' // 2e2e
* U2 R U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R U2

Solution: R2 U' R2 U' R U2 R U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R U R' (15)

Next: U' R' U' R' U2 R2 U' R' U' R' U R U' R U' R U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R U R2


----------



## GenTheThief (Dec 18, 2021)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: U' R' U' R' U2 R2 U' R' U' R' U R U' R U' R U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R U R2



y2 z U R U' R U R U' R' // rb
U R U R // ols
S2 R2 U R2 S2 R2 U R2 // hperm
20stm

Next: U2 L' U L2 U2 L' U' L' U' L U L2 U L2 U2 L U2 L U2 L2 U L2 U2 L U


----------



## WoowyBaby (Dec 18, 2021)

GenTheThief said:


> Next: U2 L' U L2 U2 L' U' L' U' L U L2 U L2 U2 L U2 L U2 L2 U L2 U2 L U


(y2 R U' R U2 R' U2 R') // Domino
R2 U R2 U2 R2 U' R2 // Blocks
U2 R2 U' R2 U2 // Finish

Solution: y2 R2 U R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U2 R U2 R U2 R' U R' (19)

Next: R2 U' R U2 R' U' R' U R2 U R' U R2 U' R U2 R2 U R2 U R' U2


----------



## GenTheThief (Dec 18, 2021)

WoowyBaby said:


> (y2)
> (R U' R U2 R' U2 R') // Domino
> R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R2 // Blocks
> U2 R2 U' R2 U2 // Finish
> ...


This doesn't work btw



WoowyBaby said:


> Next: R2 U' R U2 R' U' R' U R2 U R' U R2 U' R U2 R2 U R2 U R' U2



I found this first, but then looked at the other side just to make sure I wasn't passing up anything decent. I got a boring F2L but cancelled into sune LL, so I figured I'd include that too.

y2 z U R' E' F' U' F u' R' // rb
U' R' U2 R U' R2' D' R U' R' D R U' // zbll
21 STM

U' R U2 R U R2 // rb
U R' U' R U R' U2 // rf
R2 U2 R' U' R U' R' U // sune
21 HTM

Next: U R U2 R2 U R' U2 R U' R2 U' R2 U2 R' U R' U R' U' R' U2 R U2 R U


----------



## WoowyBaby (Dec 18, 2021)

GenTheThief said:


> This doesn't work btw


Fixed


GenTheThief said:


> Next: U R U2 R2 U R' U2 R U' R2 U' R2 U2 R' U R' U R' U' R' U2 R U2 R U


(U R U) U' R2 U // Setup
R' U R' U' // Domino
R' U2 R U2 R2 U2 // Blocks
R U2 R U2 // Finish

Solution: U' R2 U R' U R' U' R' U2 R U2 R2 U2 R U2 R U R' U' (19)

Next: U R' U' R2 U R' U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R U2 R2 U R U R' U' R2 U' R' U R


----------



## WoowyBaby (Dec 18, 2021)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: U R' U' R2 U R' U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R U2 R2 U R U R' U' R2 U' R' U R


U' R // Square
U2 R2 U' R2 U' * // Domino
R' U2 R U2 R2 // 2e2e
* U2 R2 U2 R2 U2 R2

Solution: U' R U2 R2 U' R2 U R2 U2 R2 U2 R U2 R U2 R2 (16)

Next: R' U' R2 U2 R' U R' U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R U' R2 U R' U R'


----------



## WoowyBaby (Dec 18, 2021)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: R' U' R2 U2 R' U R' U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R2 U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R U' R2 U R' U R'


(R’) R2 U’ R2 U2 R2 // Setup
U’ R’ U R’ // Domino
(U R2 U R2) // Blocks
(U R2 U R2 U) // Finish

Solution: R2 U’ R2 U2 R2 U’ R’ U R’ U’ R2 U’ R2 U’ R2 U’ R2 U’ R (19)

Next: R U' R U R U2 R2 U' R' U2 R2 U' R' U' R U' R U R' U2 R2 U' R2 U R


----------



## WoowyBaby (Dec 18, 2021)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: R U' R U R U2 R2 U' R' U2 R2 U' R' U' R U' R U R' U2 R2 U' R2 U R


U’ R’ U’ R’ (U’ R2) // Setup
(U R’ U R’) // Domino
U2 R2 U’ R2 U2 R2 // Blocks
U’ R2 U2 R2 U // Finish

Solution: U’ R’ U’ R’ U2 R2 U’ R2 U2 R2 U’ R2 U2 R2 U R U’ R U’ R2 U (21)

Next: R2 U R2 U' R U' R2 U R' U' R' U2 R2 U R' U R2 U2 R2 U' R U R2 U2 R


----------



## WoowyBaby (Dec 19, 2021)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: R2 U R2 U' R U' R2 U R' U' R' U2 R2 U R' U R2 U2 R2 U' R U R2 U2 R


U (R2) // Setup
(U’ R2 U) // Domino
R U2 R2 U2 * R U2 R2 // 3e
* U2 R S2 R’ U2 R S2 R’

Solution: U R U2 R’ S2 R’ U2 R S2 U2 R2 U’ R2 U R2 (15)

Next: U2 R' U R2 U2 R' U R2 U R' U R2 U R' U R U2 R U' R2 U R U2 R' U


----------



## WoowyBaby (Dec 19, 2021)

WoowyBaby said:


> Next: U2 R' U R2 U2 R' U R2 U R' U R2 U R' U R U2 R U' R2 U R U2 R' U


(U2 R2 U2) // Setup
(R’ U R2 U’) // Domino
R2 U2 R U2 R2 U2 R * // 3e
* R’ U’ R’ U R U R U R’ U’

Solution: R2 U2 R U2 R2 U R’ U R U R U R U’ R U2 R2 U2 (18)

Next: U' R' U R U R' U2 R' U' R2 U R2 U' R' U R U' R' U2 R U2 R2 U' R' U


----------



## GenTheThief (Dec 19, 2021)

WoowyBaby said:


> Fixed


Todavía no funciona.



WoowyBaby said:


> U' R' U R U R' U2 R' U' R2 U R2 U' R' U R U' R' U2 R U2 R2 U' R' U




U2 R U2 R2 U' R' U R U' R' U' R U R' U R U2
f' r' U r' F' L2 F
24htm

Next: U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U R' U R U R U R' U R' U R2 U' R' U R' U R2 U


----------



## ray5 (Dec 19, 2021)

GenTheThief said:


> Next: U' R2 U2 R2 U2 R2 U R' U R U R U R' U R' U R2 U' R' U R' U R2 U



U' R2 U' R U2
R' U' R
U' R U' R'
U'
R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R // oll
U
R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 // pll
(34h)

Next: R U R' U2 R' U2 R2 U2 R U2 R' U2 R U2 R U' R2 U' R2 U R2 U2 R2 U2 R


----------



## ray5 (Dec 29, 2021)

[R,U]
R' U2 R2 U'
R U' R2 U
R2 U' R' U2
R U R'
R' U' R U' R' U R U' R' U2 R // oll
U2 // pll


(31h, 38q, 31s, 31e)

Next: U R2 U' R' U R U' R2 U R2 U' R' U R U R2 U R2 U' R U2 R2 U2 R' U2


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 12, 2022)

U' R' U R' U' R U R U' R2 U2' R2' U2' R' U2' R'//F2L
U' R U R' U R U2' R' U' R U2 R' U' R U2' R U R U R U' R' U' R2 U'//LL









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





Next: U' M' U' M2 U2 M' U M U M' U2 M U M U' M' U M U' M2 U2 M' U2 M' U'

M2' U M U' M U' M' U2' M' U' M2' U M U2' M' U2' M2'//L6E








alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





Next: U2 M2 U2 M2 U2 M' U' M U' M2 U' M2 U' M' U2 M2 U2 M U' M U' M2 U M2 U'


----------



## hyn (Oct 12, 2022)

Megaminx lover said:


> Next: U2 M2 U2 M2 U2 M' U' M U' M2 U' M2 U' M' U2 M2 U2 M U' M U' M2 U M2 U'


M U' M U' M2 U2 M' U' M2 U2 M2 U' M2
or 
M U' M U M' U' M2 U2 M2 U' M U2 M2 U2 M

Next: U2 R U R2 U' R' U R2 U R2 U2 R U' R U R U R2 U2 R U' R' U' R U'


----------



## Megaminx lover (Oct 12, 2022)

R' U2' R2 U R' U2' R' U2 R U R' U2 R U' R' U R U' R U R U' R' U R U R2 U' R' U'//F2L into OLL into PLL









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





Next: M2 U2 M' U M2 U' M U2 M' U2 M' U M2 U M' U M' U M' U2 M2 U' M U M2

M U' M' U' M U' M U' M2' U M' U2' M' U M2' U2' M' U2' M'//L6E









alg.cubing.net






alg.cubing.net





Next: U2 R' U' R U2 R' U2 R2 U' R' U' R2 U R' U' R2 U R U' R2 U R' U' R' U


----------

